# Name a song from the last letter



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

hya everyone this is easy 
just name a song from the last letter for example 

help by the beatles so P would be the next title of the song 

here we go 

pretty woman roy orbison 

N next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> hya everyone this is easy
> just name a song from the last letter for example
> 
> help by the beatles so P would be the next title of the song
> ...


No Time To Cry -- Sisters of Mercy
Y next


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

Yesterday the beatles 

Y next :smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

C Next


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

"Come As You Are" - Nirvana

Next is E


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

Evergreen barbara striesand 

N next


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

V Next


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> Evergreen barbara striesand
> 
> N next



Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain

S Next


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2006)

Sweet, it's gotta be the last letter in the song's name, not a random letter.


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

sweet its the last letter of the song is the first letter of the next song 

so E wud be the next letter


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

every breath you take the police 

E next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

El Diablo -- ZZ Top

O next.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Sweet, it's gotta be the last letter in the song's name, not a random letter.


Hey Thanks, I didn't get that part. It's only 5:20 A.M. here. Still Groggy!!


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

Orinoco flow 

W next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> Orinoco flow
> 
> W next


Who needs ya -- Steppenwolf

A next ->


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who needs ya -- Steppenwolf
> 
> A next ->



*As Long As You Follow- Fleetwood Mac

W next.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

[walk on by dionne wawick 

Y next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> [walk on by dionne wawick
> 
> Y next


You Keep On Moving -- Deep Purple

G next


----------



## vlrga (May 28, 2006)

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd

S next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

vlrga said:


> Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> S next


Sound Check -- Gorillaz

K next


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

knock on wood 

D next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> knock on wood
> 
> D next


Don't Stop -- Madonna

P next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't Stop -- Madonna
> 
> P next




*Poles Apart- Pink Floyd

T next.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Poles Apart- Pink Floyd
> 
> T next.
> 
> MoonGoddess*


The Wizard -- Dancewolf

D next


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Dancing Queen-Abba
N next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sound Check -- Gorillaz
> 
> K next



*Keep Talking- Pink Floyd

G next.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Dancing Queen-Abba
> N next




*Damn, you guys are fast today. Missed this one completely!

Nobody Home-Pink Floyd

E next.*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Damn, you guys are fast today. Missed this one completely!
> 
> Nobody Home-Pink Floyd
> 
> E next.*


Eshal -- Ofra Haza

L next


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Girls just want to have fun-Cindi Lauper
N next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Girls just want to have fun-Cindi Lauper
> N next


Never Trust A Stranger -- Kim wilde

R Next


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Little Miss can't be wrong-THE Spin Doctors
G next....


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Never Trust A Stranger -- Kim wilde
> 
> R Next



*Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac.

N next.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Little Miss can't be wrong-THE Spin Doctors
> G next....




*Gypsy-Fleetwood Mac.

Y next. I've got to put away the F.M. cd's!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Gypsy-Fleetwood Mac.
> 
> Y next. I've got to put away the F.M. cd's!*


You Gotta say Yes To Another Excess -- Yello

S next


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Gotta say Yes To Another Excess -- Yello
> 
> S next



*Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream

E next


 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World-Tears For Fears
D---next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Everybody Wants to Rule the World-Tears For Fears
> D---next



*
Days of Future Passed-Moody Blues

D is next, again.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Desperado-The Eagles
O


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

*Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland (The Wizard of Oz)

W - next*


----------



## dragorat (May 28, 2006)

*Old Time Rock & Roll.
"R"*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> *Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland (The Wizard of Oz)
> 
> W - next*




*Witchy Woman-The Eagles

N is up!

MoonGoddess*


----------



## dragorat (May 28, 2006)

*Wayward Wind 
"D"*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

dragorat said:


> *Wayward Wind
> "D"*



*Dreams-Fleetwood Mac

S is next.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

"Simply Irresistable" - Robert Palmer

E is Next


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Simply Irresistable" - Robert Palmer
> 
> E is Next



Everlong

G is next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Everlong
> 
> G is next



*Get Over It- The Eagles

T is up.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> *Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland (The Wizard of Oz)
> 
> W - next*


Water On Glass -- Kim Wilde

S next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Water On Glass -- Kim Wilde
> 
> S next



*
Strange Magic-Electric Light Orchestra

C is up.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> Strange Magic-Electric Light Orchestra
> 
> C is up.
> ...


Clint Eastwood -- Gorillaz

D next


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 28, 2006)

Discoland - Bonkers

D again.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Daytime Friends and Night-time Lovers--Kenny Rogers

S is next

Hey, it's my 1000th post!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Daytime Friends and Night-time Lovers--Kenny Rogers
> 
> S is next
> 
> Hey, it's my 1000th post!!


Sway, Michael Buble

Y is next

oh..and congrats


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Daytime Friends and Night-time Lovers--Kenny Rogers
> 
> S is next
> 
> Hey, it's my 1000th post!!


Smoke On The Water -- Deep Purple

R is next

Hey, happy 1000!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Smoke On The Water -- Deep Purple
> 
> R is next
> 
> Hey, happy 1000!




*Ride my See-Saw - The Moody Blues

W is up now, and congrats on hitting 1000!

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Ride my See-Saw - The Moody Blues
> 
> W is up now, and congrats on hitting 1000!
> 
> MoonGoddess*


What's Up With That -- ZZ Top

Ok, who wants a T?


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What's Up With That -- ZZ Top
> 
> Ok, who wants a T?



*The Great Gig in the Sky- Pink Floyd

How's about a Y?

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *The Great Gig in the Sky- Pink Floyd
> 
> How's about a Y?
> 
> MoonGoddess*


Yesterday-The Beatles

y again


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

You're so Vain

How about an I.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're so Vain
> 
> How about an I.


*

Illusions in G Major - ELO

R is on...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're so Vain
> 
> How about an I.


In the still of the night

T


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

Rebel Yell, Billy Idol.

Q.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> In the still of the night
> 
> T



*
The Prodigal Sun- Jonathan Davis and Richard Gibbs
(OK, I confess to being a HUGE Queen of the Damned fan)

N is on.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Rebel Yell, Billy Idol.
> 
> Q.


Shouldn't that be an "L"?


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Rebel Yell, Billy Idol.
> 
> Q.




*Learning to Fly- Pink Floyd
(and I am also a rabid Pink Floyd fan too)

Y is up again.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> The Prodigal Sun- Jonathan Davis and Richard Gibbs
> (OK, I confess to being a HUGE Queen of the Damned fan)
> 
> ...


NoClue 1-60 -- Dancewolf

Oops, there's a number...
OK, gimme an O...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Learning to Fly- Pink Floyd
> (and I am also a rabid Pink Floyd fan too)
> 
> Y is up again.
> ...


You Drive Me Crazy -- Shakin' Stevens

And another Y...


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> NoClue 1-60 -- Dancewolf
> 
> Oops, there's a number...
> OK, gimme an O...




*On the Beach - Jonathan Davis and Richard Gibbs...again

H is on.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Drive Me Crazy -- Shakin' Stevens
> 
> And another Y...




*This is moving too fast to keep up!

You'll Keep on Searching - Steve Winwood

G is on.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *This is moving too fast to keep up!
> 
> You'll Keep on Searching - Steve Winwood
> 
> ...


Ok, let's leave one out...
Galbi -- Ofra Haza


I is on.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ok, let's leave one out...
> Galbi -- Ofra Haza
> 
> 
> I is on.




*I Don't Care Anymore - Phil Collins

E is up.*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I Don't Care Anymore - Phil Collins
> 
> E is up.*


Eyes Without a face -- Billy Idol

E is down... er, or so...


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Eyes Without a face -- Billy Idol
> 
> E is down... er, or so...




*Hmmm...

Eyes of the world- Lindsey Buckingham

D this time.*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Deeper than the Holler by Randy Travis

R is next


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2006)

Red Red Wine, covered by UB40, originally done by N. Diamond

Next E


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Every Rose has its Thorn--Poison
next N


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Red Red Wine, covered by UB40, originally done by N. Diamond
> 
> Next E


Enola Gay -- OMD

And another Y for sale...


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

You've Lost that Loving Feeling---The Righteous Bros.
G is next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> You've Lost that Loving Feeling---The Righteous Bros.
> G is next


Ghost Town -- The specials

N for the run?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Nothing compares to You...Sinead O' Conner
U is next


----------



## vlrga (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ghost Town -- The specials
> 
> N for the run?



No More Tears - Ozzy

Go with S.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Save the Last Dance

E is up


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

She is his Only Need..Wynonna
D is next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> She is his Only Need..Wynonna
> D is next


Detonation Boulevard -- Sisters of Mercy

Another D


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Don't Want To Miss A Thing---Areosmith
G is up


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Don't Want To Miss A Thing---Areosmith
> G is up


Goldeneye -- Tina Turner

An E, for a change


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Everybody Hurts--REM
S is next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Everybody Hurts--REM
> S is next


Speed King -- Deep Purple

G is on the run


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 28, 2006)

Great Balls of Fire- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

"Eye Of The Tiger" - Survivor

Get ready for "R"


----------



## loves2laugh (May 28, 2006)

red red wine- ub40


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Everybody Dance Now

W is next


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
passes an A to the next poster


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Against All Odds

S is next


----------



## The Kid (May 28, 2006)

Sheep by Pink Floyd

P is next...


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

Put Your Head on My Shoulder, by Paul Anka

B


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Put Your Head on My Shoulder, by Paul Anka
> 
> R



*"Ride Like The Wind" by Christopher Cross

Next - D

 *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 28, 2006)

"Driving Sideways" - Aimee Mann

S


----------



## jamie (May 28, 2006)

"She Don't Want Nobody Near" Counting Crows

R...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 28, 2006)

"Ride the Wind" by Poison


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Ride the Wind" by Poison



Don't Let Me Down - John Lennon


*N*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't Let Me Down - John Lennon
> 
> 
> *N*


No Time To Cry -- Sisters of Mercy

Y to go


----------



## vlrga (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No Time To Cry -- Sisters of Mercy
> 
> Y to go



You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

Now it's G.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 28, 2006)

Gentle Rain (Greed's Pain Remix) by Blackwatch & Greed ---progressive trance

very, very energizing song

N.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

Nannou - Aphex Twin

U is up!


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

U Got the Look -- Prince

K.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (May 29, 2006)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd

F


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Fly to the Angels" by Slaughter


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

"Sex and Candy" - Marcy Playground


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

You Don't--Tricky

t.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"TNT" by AC/DC


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "TNT" by AC/DC


The Bird Has Flown -- Deep Purple

N ?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Night Fever" by the BeeGees

"R"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Night Fever" by the BeeGees
> 
> "R"


Rock The House -- Gorillaz


E to go...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Easy Come, Easy Go" by Winger

"O"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Easy Come, Easy Go" by Winger
> 
> "O"


Out Of Control (Trance Mix) -- Dancewolf

L


----------



## Wagimawr (May 29, 2006)

Keep Yourself Alive - Queen

E next


----------



## vlrga (May 29, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Keep Yourself Alive - Queen
> 
> E next



Evenflow - Pearl Jam

W next.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

vlrga said:


> Evenflow - Pearl Jam
> 
> W next.


Walk Like An Egyptian -- Bangles

N for the road.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Walk Like An Egyptian -- Bangles
> 
> N for the road.




*Nights in White Satin- The Moody Blues

N again...sorry. Sometimes it cannot be helped!

MoonGoddess*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

"Nothing is Good Enough" - Aimee Mann

H now.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "Nothing is Good Enough" - Aimee Mann
> 
> H now.



*"Hot For Teacher" - Van Halen

R next.

 *


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "Nothing is Good Enough" - Aimee Mann
> 
> H now.




*How Still My Love - Stevie Nicks

E is up for grabs.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

mango said:


> *"Hot For Teacher" - Van Halen
> 
> R next.
> 
> *



*Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

L is next.*


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd
> 
> L is next.*



*Land of Confusion - Phil Collins (Genesis?)

N next.

 *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

"Never Gonna Give You Up" - Barry White

P now.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Physical---Olivia Newton John
L is yours


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Physical---Olivia Newton John
> L is yours




*Low Down - Chicago

N is up.*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

Latchkey kid - Gabrielle

d is next


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Latchkey kid - Gabrielle
> 
> d is next



*
Do you feel like we do? - Peter Frampton

O is up.*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> Do you feel like we do? - Peter Frampton
> 
> O is up.*


Only You -- Flying Pickets

An U for a change


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

oblidioblada A next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> oblidioblada A next


A Girl Like You -> Edwyn Collins

U to go...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Only You -- Flying Pickets
> 
> An U for a change



Under the Boardwalk

K is next


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

"Keep It Gay" from _The Producers_

Y.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

You can still be free - Savage Garden

E


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

Electric Avenue

Still E, sorry


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

Eurochild -- Massive Attack

D.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 29, 2006)

Do Ya - E.L.O.

A up


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Do Ya - E.L.O.
> 
> A up



*
Awakening - Midnight Syndicate

G is next.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

Go With the Flow -- Queens of the Stone Age

G


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Go With the Flow -- Queens of the Stone Age
> 
> G



*Actually W is up now...

Will You Still Love Me? - Chicago

E is next.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Actually W is up now...
> 
> Will You Still Love Me? - Chicago
> 
> E is next.*



Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N Next


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Actually W is up now...
> *




Oh, Duhhhh!! Thanx

Nasty Girl -- Vanity 6

L


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Oh, Duhhhh!! Thanx
> 
> Nasty Girl -- Vanity 6
> 
> L



*Leather and Lace - Stevie Nicks

E is up.*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Excitable" by Def Leppard

E again.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Excitable" by Def Leppard
> 
> E again.



*Everlasting Love - U2

There is that damned E again....*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Everlasting Love - U2
> 
> There is that damned E again....*


Every Planet We Reach Is Dead -- Gorillaz

D


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Every Planet We Reach Is Dead -- Gorillaz
> 
> D


Da Doo Ron Ron - The Crystals, then Shaun Cassidy, then the Rolling Stones

~~N~~


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Night Moves" by Bob Seeger and the Silver Bullet Band

"S"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Da Doo Ron Ron - The Crystals, then Shaun Cassidy, then the Rolling Stones
> 
> ~~N~~


November Has Come -- Gorillaz

E again.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> November Has Come -- Gorillaz
> 
> E again.


Every Breath You Take - The Police .....for E 

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell ... for S 

Both end in E so we're back on track


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Every Breath You Take - The Police .....for E
> 
> Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell ... for S
> 
> Both end in E so we're back on track



Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y is next


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

you dont bring me flowers barbara streisand 

S next


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

Your song - Elton John


G


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

Stars - Simply Red


S


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Stars - Simply Red
> 
> 
> S


She Drives Me Crazy -- Fine Young Cannibals


Y we go


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"Young Lust" by Pink Floyd

"T"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Young Lust" by Pink Floyd
> 
> "T"


Tears Run Rings -- Marc Almond


S


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

stars simply red 

S next


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> stars simply red
> 
> S next


Sunshine Reggae -- Laid Back

Another "E"


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sunshine Reggae -- Laid Back
> 
> Another "E"


Everybody Loves Somebody....Dean Martin

~Y~


----------



## loves2laugh (May 29, 2006)

you send me- sam cooke


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

Easter Parade

Another E


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Easter Parade
> 
> Another E



*Evil Woman - ELO

N this time.*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"New Sensation" by INXS

N again


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "New Sensation" by INXS
> 
> N again


New Genious -- Gorillaz

S


----------



## FreeThinker (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> New Genious -- Gorillaz
> 
> S


Snake Oil -- Steve Earle

L


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 29, 2006)

Love Me Do - The Beatles

O!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Love Me Do - The Beatles
> 
> O!!


Owner Of A Lonely Heart -- Yes

T!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Tell Me" by White Lion

"E"


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Earache My Eye Featuring Alice Bowie" Cheech & Chong

can I get another e?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"East Bound and Down " by Jerry Reed

"N"


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" Steam (1969); Nylons (1987)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Everybody Hurts" by REM

"S"


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

"Sympathy for the Devil" by The Rolling Stones

L to next!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Layla" by Derrick and the Dominoes

"A"


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Angelia" by Richard Marx


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Are you ready" by AC/DC

"Y"


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Yes, I'm Ready" Barbara Mason (1965); Teri DeSario w/KC (1980)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Young Turks" by Rod Stewart

"S"


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"She's Not There" by the Zombies (1964); Santana (1977)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Every Little Thing She Does is Magic" by the Police

"C"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Every Little Thing She Does is Magic" by the Police
> 
> "C"


 
Country Song - The Pure Prarie League

Next, G


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Cherry Cherry" Neil Diamond


----------



## CaliBBW (May 30, 2006)

Garden Party- Ricky Nelson

Y is next


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"YMCA" The Village People

"A"


----------



## CaliBBW (May 30, 2006)

wrong song oops

A is still next


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"All I Have To Give" Backstreet Boys


----------



## CaliBBW (May 30, 2006)

"enough crying" - Mary J. Blige


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Great Balls 'O' Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

E


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Every Kinda People" by Robert Palmer

wanted to use "Going Back To Cali" before you got the last one in, Sweet. I wanted to look cute for Cali..hehe


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

"Everyday" by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Everyday" by Dave Matthews Band


Yellow Submarine -- Beatles


"E"


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

"Eden" by Guster

N to next!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Eden" by Guster
> 
> N to next!


Nowhere Man -- Beatles


N again


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Nowhere Man -- Beatles
> 
> 
> N again



*No Time to Live - Steve Winwood

E is up.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

There should be a song called "Every time I try to respond to this thread the letter that's up is an E"... hehe 

But in all honesty, let's go with... "End of the Road" by Boys II Men
D to next!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> There should be a song called "Every time I try to respond to this thread the letter that's up is an E"... hehe
> 
> But in all honesty, let's go with... "End of the Road" by Boys II Men
> D to next!


Don't You -- Simple Minds

U gotta go...


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't You -- Simple Minds
> 
> U gotta go...



*Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T is up next...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

mango said:


> *Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles
> 
> T is up next...
> 
> *


Ten Foot Pole -- ZZ Top

An "E". Long time no see...


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ten Foot Pole -- ZZ Top
> 
> An "E". Long time no see...



*Easy Lover - Phil Collins (with Phillip Bailey)

R up.*


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Ren and Stimpy ending - Big House Blues

*S*


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2006)

Stardust....so many versions are nice..I really like George Benson's..and even Willy Nelson's


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 30, 2006)

"Tom Dooley" Kingston Trio (1958)


----------



## abluesman (May 30, 2006)

You Better You Bet - The Who


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

abluesman said:


> You Better You Bet - The Who


Touch Me -- Samantha Fox


Just another E


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Touch Me -- Samantha Fox
> 
> 
> Just another E




*Every breath you take - The Police

Sorry, another E.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Touch Me -- Samantha Fox
> 
> 
> Just another E



E AGAIN :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Everybody Play the Fool - Main Ingredient

~~L~~


----------



## Falling Boy (May 30, 2006)

Loser - Beck


-R-


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2006)

Easy Rider -- Charlie Daniels

R is up


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Easy Rider -- Charlie Daniels
> 
> R is up



*Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks

N is next.*


----------



## Falling Boy (May 30, 2006)

umm... I missed something


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"No Way Out" Starship

"T"


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "No Way Out" Starship
> 
> "T"




*The Nile Song - Pink Floyd

G is up.*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "No Way Out" Starship
> 
> "T"


Thriller - Michael Jackson

~~N~~


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 30, 2006)

"Gettin' Better" Tesla

"R"


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *The Nile Song - Pink Floyd
> 
> G is up.*


Going to a Go Go - Smokey Robinson 

~~O~~


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Going to a Go Go - Smokey Robinson
> 
> ~~O~~




*Obscured by Clouds - Pink Floyd

S is next.*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Obscured by Clouds - Pink Floyd
> 
> S is next.*


Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette

~~N~~


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette
> 
> ~~N~~



Nowhere Man by the Beatles.

~~~~ I~~~~~


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Nowhere Man by the Beatles.
> 
> ~~~~ I~~~~~



How do you get "I" from Nowhere Man?

Nematode by Lotus

E is up, again.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> How do you get "I" from Nowhere Man?
> 
> Nematode by Lotus
> 
> E is up, again.



N was the one that was up. Nowhere Man was for "N". My choice for a next song was for "I". Did I do it wrong? (asks the girl who can't play games to save her life because she always forgets the rules)


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> N was the one that was up. Nowhere Man was for "N". My choice for a next song was for "I". Did I do it wrong? (asks the girl who can't play games to save her life because she always forgets the rules)


You go by the last letter Vicki....Nowhere MaN would be N


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> You go by the last letter Vicki....Nowhere MaN would be N



Oops. I'm an idiot. Sorry to mess up the game. (See, this is why I don't play... *kicks at the dirt*)


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> N was the one that was up. Nowhere Man was for "N". My choice for a next song was for "I". Did I do it wrong? (asks the girl who can't play games to save her life because she always forgets the rules)


Everlasting Love - Carl Carlton

~~N~~


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oops. I'm an idiot. Sorry to mess up the game. (See, this is why I don't play... *kicks at the dirt*)


you can play....now you know the rules


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> N was the one that was up. Nowhere Man was for "N". My choice for a next song was for "I". Did I do it wrong? (asks the girl who can't play games to save her life because she always forgets the rules)



Well, it's okay, I got it wrong at first too.

You're naming a song using the last letter of the previous song. So the song before you ended in an N. You wrote Nowhere Man. That also ends in an N so I put Nematode. That ends in E and so it goes...

Don't give up MV, we still want you to play!!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Everlasting Love - Carl Carlton
> 
> ~~N~~



*Ahem...that should be an E...last letter of Everlasting Love

Eldorado - ELO

O is on!*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Oklahoma by Rodgers and Hammerstein?

A


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Oklahoma by Rodgers and Hammerstein?
> 
> A




*Exodus - Evanescence

S is next.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Oklahoma by Rodgers and Hammerstein?
> 
> A




*Anything For You - Evanescence

U is next.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Anything For You - Evanescence
> 
> U is next.*



Uncle Albert by The Who

T


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Uncle Albert by The Who
> 
> T



*Taking Over Me - Evanescence (Guess who has an Evanescence CD playing?)

E is next.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Uncle Albert by The Who
> 
> T



This one's for You by Barry Manilow

"U"

(How'd I do?)

Damn. I'm late.

Okay, "Even Now" by Barry Manilow

"W" is next right?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Taking Over Me - Evanescence (Guess who has an Evanescence CD playing?)
> 
> E is next.*



Everyday by Agents of Good Roots

Y is up


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> This one's for You by Barry Manilow
> 
> "U"
> 
> ...



Confusing, isn't it?

What I need by Agents of Good Roots

D


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Everyday by Agents of Good Roots
> 
> Y is up




*You're the Inspiration - Chicago

N is next.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *You're the Inspiration - Chicago
> 
> N is next.*


No 'Spect - Garage Mahal

T


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> No 'Spect - Garage Mahal
> 
> T



*The Garden of Crystalline Dreams - Autumn Tears

S please.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *The Garden of Crystalline Dreams - Autumn Tears
> 
> S please.*


Shirley Be A Drooler by RAQ

R Please


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Shirley Be A Drooler by RAQ
> 
> R Please



*Ready To Take A Chance Again - Barry Manilow

Hit me with an N...*


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

"Nightswimming" by R.E.M.

G to next, that's one I haven't seen much!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Ready To Take A Chance Again - Barry Manilow
> 
> Hit me with an N...*



Nashville Cats - Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

Ah... PARTY FOUL. Someone went out of order  hehe


----------



## loves2laugh (May 30, 2006)

simply irresistable-robert palmer


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Everyday People - Sly and the Family Stone

E


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 30, 2006)

The Kid said:


> Echoes - Pink Floyd
> 
> S



She's Got Legs - ZZTop

S


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

"Something In The Way" - Nirvana

Y is NEXT


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

You Shook Me All Night Long -- AC/DC

G


----------



## crazygrad (May 30, 2006)

Get Back- Beatles


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Get Back- Beatles


"Knowing Me, Knowing You" -- Abba

That's a *U*, to you.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Up All Night" by Slaughter


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Up All Night" by Slaughter


"Thanks For The Memories" -- Bob Hope.

*S*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Thanks For The Memories" -- Bob Hope.
> 
> *S*


Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana 

~~A~~


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


"Try" -- Blue Rodeo.

*Y*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 31, 2006)

To make it a little more interesting ....maybe pick a topic and we all name songs on that topic. 

Example: Girls Names

Sherry - The Four Seasons

~Y~

any takers? bueller?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

With a 'Y'?

hmm...


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 31, 2006)

"You Light Up My Life" by Debbie Boone

E's next!

Edited to add there's no way I can think of a female name starting with Y in a song. That's crazytalk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Eagles Fly" by Sammy Hagar

"Y"


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> "You Light Up My Life" by Debbie Boone
> 
> E's next!
> 
> Edited to add there's no way I can think of a female name starting with Y in a song. That's crazytalk.


"Everybody, Everybody!" -- theme song for Homestarrunner.

*Y*, again.

(Sorry)

Edited 'cause I wasn't quick enough...grrr.

*Y*

"You're My Best Friend" -- Don Williams.

*D*


----------



## Janet (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Everybody, Everybody!" -- theme song for Homestarrunner.
> 
> *Y*, again.



Yesterday When I Was Young--Roy Clark

"G"

Oh, "D" instead....ok, how 'bout "Dancing Queen" by ABBA

Now "N"


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> Yesterday When I Was Young--Roy Clark
> 
> "G"


"Going, Gone" -- Kathy Mattea.


*E*


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> Yesterday When I Was Young--Roy Clark
> 
> "G"
> 
> ...


Oops! 

"New Orleans Is Sinking" -- The Tragically Hip

*G*


----------



## Janet (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Going. Gone" -- Kathy Mattea.
> 
> 
> *E*



"Echoes of My Mind" Fred Neil

"D"

or 

"Good Golly Miss Molly" and that brings us to "Y" again, but it does contain a woman's name.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> "Echoes of My Mind" Fred Neil
> 
> "D"


"Dixie Road" -- Alabama


*D*

Or "You Are My Sunshine", if it's Y.

So that's an *E*, if you prefer.

I'll just wait a while for this to sort itself out...


----------



## Janet (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Dixie Road" -- Alabama
> 
> 
> *D*



"Disco Duck" by Rick Dees

"K"


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> "Disco Duck" by Rick Dees
> 
> "K"


Is that your final answer?


----------



## Janet (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Is that your final answer?



I was straining my brain to think of a song which abbreviates to D. E. but I couldn't do it.

It's the only fair way to straighten this out!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> I was straining my brain to think of a song which abbreviates to D. E. but I couldn't do it.
> 
> It's the only fair way to straighten this out!


Alright, so it's K.

"Kathmandu" -- Bob Seeger

*U*


----------



## Janet (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Alright, so it's K.
> 
> "Kathmandu" -- Bob Seeger
> 
> *U*



"Under my skin" Avril Lavigne

"N" again.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> "Under my skin" Avril Lavigne
> 
> "N" again.


"Nowhere Road" -- Steve Earle

*D*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Down Fo' Boogie" Tesla

"E"


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Down Fo' Boogie" Tesla
> 
> "E"


"East End Jive" -- Big Rude Jake

*E*


----------



## thedarkeststar (May 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "East End Jive" -- Big Rude Jake
> 
> *E*



Easy Tonight - Five For Fighting

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 31, 2006)

continuing with the T thread and accepting PrettyFatGirl's girl name challenge, I give you:

"Tracy" by the Cuff Links (1969)


----------



## maxoutfa (May 31, 2006)

Things Ain't What They Used To Be - Duke Ellington

E


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 31, 2006)

"Eleanor Rigby" the Beatles (1966)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Eleanor Rigby" the Beatles (1966)


You Keep On Moving -- Deep Purple


G, that's fun!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Goonies Are Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper

(((((( H )))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Goonies Are Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper
> 
> (((((( H )))))))


Hold Me Now -- Oops, forgotten!

W - go


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Wonder Pets Theme Song from Nick Jr. --- (Like I would know who came up with that song?)

pick a letter any letter!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Wonder Pets Theme Song from Nick Jr. --- (Like I would know who came up with that song?)
> 
> pick a letter any letter!


Golden Brown -- The Stranglers

N


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Golden Brown -- The Stranglers
> 
> N




Never let me down again - Depeche Mode

N again


----------



## abluesman (May 31, 2006)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

You Came -- Kim Wilde

E - eek!


----------



## mango (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Came -- Kim Wilde
> 
> E - eek!




*Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N up.

 *


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

No Quarter -- Led Zeppelin

R is up...


----------



## abluesman (May 31, 2006)

Riders On The Storm -- The Doors

M is up


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 31, 2006)

Mr. Blue Sky - ELO

Y up


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2006)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## eightyseven (May 31, 2006)

"Who are You" - The Who

U to next!


----------



## abluesman (May 31, 2006)

Unchained Melody -- The Righteous Brothers

Y next


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Yellow Submarine" by the Beatles

"E"


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2006)

Every Day I Write The Book - Elvis Costello

"K"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"KIss" Prince

"S"


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 31, 2006)

jamie said:


> Every Day I Write The Book - Elvis Costello
> 
> "K"


Elvira - Oakridge Boys

An E AND a girl's name  

~~A~~


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "KIss" Prince
> 
> "S"


Ack!! I'm sooooo confused


----------



## abluesman (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "KIss" Prince
> 
> "S"




Stir It Up -- Bob Marley

P next


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Paradise" Tesla
"P"


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Paradise" Tesla
> "P"




E? 
Everlong - Foo Fighters

G is up!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Geri by Peanut Funker and Jam

Next is I


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2006)

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Swamp Thang - The Manatees

G again


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Gangster's Paradise" Coolio
"E"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Gangster's Paradise" Coolio
> "E"



EB - Sound Tribe Sector Nine

B is up


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Back in Black" by AC/DC

"K"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Back in Black" by AC/DC
> 
> "K"


Keimbeng - The Motet

Another G


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

"Going to California" Led Zeppelin

"A"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Another You - Akoostic Hookah

U


----------



## Ivy (May 31, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Another You - Akoostic Hookah
> 
> U



Upon This Tidal Wave of Young Blood - Clap Your Hands and Say Yeah

D


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 31, 2006)

"Uneasy Rider" Charlie Daniels (1973)

this was previously posted as "Easy Rider." Nope


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

"Rhiannon" - Fleetwood Mac

"N" for the next poster!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde

R - un!


----------



## loves2laugh (May 31, 2006)

rock this town- stray cats


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> rock this town- stray cats


Neverending Story - Limahl

Y go?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

Yellow Submarine

E is up


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Everlasting Love - er... *shrugs*

E again


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

W is taking a turn!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Everlasting Love - er... *shrugs*
> 
> E again



*Everywhere - Bran Van 3000

Sorry, but it is E again.*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

What's Up With That - ZZ Top

T 4 2...


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Tossing and Turning - Bobbie Lewis

G is UP!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Goldfinger - darn! forgotten!

R - un 4 ur Life!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Goldfinger - darn! forgotten!
> 
> R - un 4 ur Life!




*Real Tears - Stevie Nicks

S is up!*


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith

S is next again.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Sweet Sixteen - Billy Idol

N - o way...


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith
> 
> S is next again.



*Spectral Masquerade - Midnight Syndicate

E is next...again....for the umpteenth time!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top


N


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top
> 
> 
> N




*Nightbird - Stevie Nicks

B.*


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

Baba O'Riley -- The Who

*Y* is up!


----------



## eightyseven (May 31, 2006)

"Yesterday" - The Beatles

Another Y!


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

Young Lust -- Pink Floyd

*T* is ready for action!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

Tumblin' Tumbleweed

D


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh


N


----------



## Ericthonius (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh
> 
> 
> N



"_*New Rose*_", by 'The Damned'.

(Or Rachel Sweet, for that matter.)


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> "_*New Rose*_", by 'The Damned'.
> 
> (Or Rachel Sweet, for that matter.)



Ecstasy by The Raspberries

Y


----------



## Aliena (May 31, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Ecstasy by The Raspberries
> 
> Y



_Your Song_ by, Elton John

K


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Kill Yr Idols - Sonic Youth

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Kill Yr Idols - Sonic Youth
> 
> *S*


Shake The Devil - Black Oak Arkansas

L


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Shake The Devil - Black Oak Arkansas
> 
> L




_Love On The Rocks_ by, Neil Diamond

B


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Bad Medicine --- Bon Jovi

Who wants to buy this vowel? ----> *E*


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Lollipop Song - The Chordettes
> 
> We have another consonant -----> *G*



Goodbye Yellow Brick Road. By, Elton John. 

F


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Bad Medicine --- Bon Jovi
> 
> Who wants to buy this vowel? ----> *E*




Every Breath You Take. By, The Police

V


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Free Falling - Tom Petty

*G*


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Free Falling - Tom Petty
> 
> *G*




Godzilla... by, B.O.C.

R


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

This is cracking me up, Aliena.

Somehow we keep posting at about the same time! *LOL*

Rockin' Robin - Billy Gilman

N is NEXT!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

No Time To Cry -- Sisters of Mercy

Y not?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Young, Dumb, and Ugly - Weird Al Yankovic

Y again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

You Came - Kim Wilde

E ek!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

¿?¿?¿? *T* ¿?¿?¿?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2006)

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


~*S*~


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

'"Springtime for Hitler" from _The Producers_

R


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2006)

Ring Aling Aling - Dressy Bessy

~*G*~


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 1, 2006)

Grapes of Wrath - The Mission


H


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*Highway to Hell - AC/DC

L ...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Lies & Deception - The Stranglers


N


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Lies & Deception - The Stranglers
> 
> 
> N



*Nowhere and Everywhere - Michelle Lewis

E is up.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Escher's Etchings Parts 1 & 2 - Psychedelic Breakfast

S or 2?


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 1, 2006)

"Steve's Last Night in Town" - Ben Folds Five

N to next!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Naturally - Hello Dave

Y is up


----------



## The Kid (Jun 1, 2006)

You and Me -- Lifehouse

Sorry, but it's *E*... again...


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 1, 2006)

Elefantin- Nena (The 99 Red balloons people)

N is next


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 1, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Elefantin- Nena (The 99 Red balloons people)
> 
> N is next


"Never On A Sunday" -- I forget who did that song.

*Y*


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

edited because I suck


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 1, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> edited because I suck


No, you don't.

*Y* is still up...


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

Yellow - Coldplay. Damn thats all I could come up with! I am sure its probably been used by now!

W is up


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 1, 2006)

_White Cliffs Of Dover_ - Walter Kent

*R* is up


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 1, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> _White Cliffs Of Dover_ - Walter Kent
> 
> *R* is up


"Rockin' Down The Highway" -- The Doobie Brothers

*Y*


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

you spin me round like a record- dead or alive

d is up


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> you spin me round like a record- dead or alive
> 
> d is up



*Da Da Da*. 

A!


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

antmusic- adam and the ants

c is up


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Anywayz--Esthero

Z


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 2, 2006)

Ugh! Okay, quick change.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Anywayz--Esthero
> 
> Z



Zaboomafoo Theme Song 

"O" is next!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 2, 2006)

LOL...I'm dyin' 

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

~*Y*~


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

"Your Cheatin' Heart" -- Hank Williams 

*T*


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Ykk -- Fluke

K


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

"Kings Of The Nighttime World" -- Kiss

*D*


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Dissolved Girl -- Massive Attack/Portishead

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

Lola - The Kinks

A


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

A.D.I.D.A.S -- Korn or other version... 
A.D.I.D.A.S --Killa Mike


either way, S.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey, is anyone actually looking in their music player library (windows media) for titles? Hope that's not cheating! 

Still S.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been trying to think of titles off the top of my head. Occasionally I try to "google" a result. :doh: 

Step By Step - New Kids On The Block

"P" is NEXT!


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Pass The Dutchie -- Musical Youth

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I've been trying to think of titles off the top of my head.
> 
> Step By Step - New Kids On The Block
> 
> "P" is NEXT!



Me, too.

"Pagan Baby" -- C.C.R.

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Pass The Dutchie -- Musical Youth
> 
> E


DRAT! :doh: 

"Eastbound And Down" -- Jerry Reed

*N*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

Y again!


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

You Never Know--Goldfrapp

W


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

Ug...too slow again!


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Track 9... 

No, um Trapped in a Box--No Doubt

X....hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...Eggcellent, Smithers....


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Track 9...
> 
> No, um Trapped in a Box--No Doubt
> 
> X....hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...Eggcellent, Smithers....



"Xanadu" -- Olivia Newton-John, I think. Otherwise, call it the theme from the movie.

*U*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Unbelievable - EMF

E


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Noooooo.... 


Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (Two-Swords technique)-- Photek, song was in Blade I, when Frost was on the computer trying to figure out the Vampire language or something...anyway cool song.  

U


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Unbelievable - EMF
> 
> E


"Esmeralda's Hollywood" -- Steve Earle

*D*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Noooooo....
> 
> 
> Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (Two-Swords technique)-- Photek, song was in Blade I, when Frost was on the computer trying to figure out the Vampire language or something...anyway cool song.
> ...


CRAP!

"Under My Thumb" -- The Rolling Stones

*B*


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Bass Head Jazz --CeeLo

Z


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Bass Head Jazz --CeeLo
> 
> Z


_Bastard!_


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

Ha!

"Ziggy Stardust" -- David Bowie...or was that just the name of the album?

Maybe *T*


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Noooooooo, im not a bastard, I;m a girl.....  

Sniff-sniff....


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Am i cheating?


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"Tears in Heaven" - Eric Clapton

N to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Noooooooo, im not a bastard, I;m a girl.....
> 
> Sniff-sniff....


Oops! The avatar threw me.

The Z was the bastard, anyway, not you.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Tears in Heaven" - Eric Clapton
> 
> N to next!


"NYC" -- Steve Earle

*C*


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Cream -- Prince

m


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Oops! The avatar threw me.
> 
> The Z was the bastard, anyway, not you.




He's my avatar because I think he's a cutie...Like you really wanted to know that. 

ANyway, m


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Mookid - Aphex Twin

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox


S


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Style - Orbital

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"Elanor Rigby" - The Beatles (again )

Y to next!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

You're My Flame - Zero 7

E *Muahahahahaha*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"End of the Road" - Boyz II Men

D to Swamptoad... errr, I mean next!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

"Damage Is Done" - Foreignor

*E*gads again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

El Ma&#241;ana - Gorillaz

Hey! An "A"!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Asshole - Beck

"E"nough already with this E, right? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep. But take a look at this language... So many "E"s...

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles

Y to go


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde

R


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Race Car Ya-Yas - Cake

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles

D


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Planet Of Women - ZZ Top


N


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Nappy Roots Day - Nappy Roots

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Year Of The Cat - Al Steward

T


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Year Of The Cat - Al Steward
> 
> T



*
The Ebony Meadow - Autumn Tears

W is next.*


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> The Ebony Meadow - Autumn Tears
> 
> W is next.*



*Witchy Woman - The Eagles

N up.

 *


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"Narcolepsy" - Third Eye Blind

Y to next!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - The Beatles


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

He's Gone- Grateful Dead

Another f'in E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Eclispe -- Pink Floyd

SORRY FOR ALL THE "*E*"!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

Take me I'm yours- Squeeze

s is up!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Something Against You - The Pixies

U


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"Underground" - Ben Folds Five

D to next!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Dareh Meyod -- O.A.R.

*D* is ready for action!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Drive - The Cars

Oops, another "E" came out...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2006)

Easy Lover

R is up


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

Roadhouse Blues-The Doors

another S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


R


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Ring on Her Finger, Time On Her Hands - Reba McIntyre

S


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Ring on Her Finger, Time On Her Hands - Reba McIntyre
> 
> S




*Searchin' So Long - Chicago

G is up.*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

General -- Dispatch

*L* is up...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

The Kid said:


> General -- Dispatch
> 
> *L* is up...


*
Leave It - Yes

T is next.*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

There's No Solution -- Sum 41

*N* time!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

The Kid said:


> There's No Solution -- Sum 41
> 
> *N* time!



_Nothing Is Easy - Jethro Tull

Y is next._


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

You May Be Right -- Billy Joel

*T* is up, once again!


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

trouble- elvis presley

e is back


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> trouble- elvis presley
> 
> e is back



*Every Summer Night - Pat Metheny

T again...*


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

Train in Vain- The Clash

N again


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Two Step -- Dave Matthews Band

*P*


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

Pulling muscles from a shell- squeeze

L is up!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Lifeless -- Seventh

*S* time!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

"So Much to Say" - Dave Matthews Band

Y to next!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

You Shook Me All Night Long -- AC/DC

*G* is next!

(I'm running low on 'Y' songs...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Gypsy - Kan'Nal

Y


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 3, 2006)

Gimme Gimme Gimme a man after midnight- Abba

T time


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Gimme Gimme Gimme a man after midnight- Abba
> 
> T time


Tribal Funk Affliction - Psychedelic Breakfast

N


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2006)

Needle And The Damage Done - Neil Young

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Eyes Like the Sea - Floydian Slip

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

All For The Sake Of Love - Die Toten Hosen


E


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Every Time I Feel the Spirit

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

The Look - Roxette

K


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*King and Queen - Moody Blues

N is next.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Now That The Magic Has Gone - John Miles


E -


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Eclipse - Pink Floyd

E again...sorry!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Enola Gay - OMD

Y


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, We have no Bananas- classic American novelty song

So S is next


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Yesterdays - Purple Schoolbus

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Yes, We have no Bananas- classic American novelty song
> 
> So S is next


Spunk - Psychedelic Breakfast

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Kayleigh - Marillion

H -o ho ho


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Helping Hand - Peach Melba

dddddddd,D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Drop Dead Beautiful - Six Was Nine


L! LOL!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Lazy River - acoustic hookah

aaaaaaarggghh, R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Return To Innocence - Enigma

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Eight Miles To Memphis - Peach Melba

SSSssssssss


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 3, 2006)

Everyday- Buddy Holly

Y (oh why?)


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 3, 2006)

for the s- Slap and Tickle- squeeze

so E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Everyday is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Down in the Boondocks

S


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

Somebody told me - by the killers

E is next


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Early Bird - The Eagles

D is next.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Uhm, forgotten...

U (I don't count the part in brackets)


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Unseen Eyes - Midnight Syndicate

S next.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet Dreams - La Bouche

Another S.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Spirits - Daniel Kemp

Another bloody S!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Sadness Pt.1 - Enigma

Uhm... S? 1? E? *shrugs* Choose yourself...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Enchanted - Stevie Nicks

D for a change.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Daire's Dream

M! & Ms


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Unseen Eyes - Midnight Syndicate
> 
> S next.*



Cool! I thought I was the only person here to listen to Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Daire's Dream
> 
> M! & Ms


Masquerade (from Phantom of the Opera)

Oops! Another E. Sorry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Earthjig (from an album called "Lyra")

G


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*This one is for Jack...

Graveyard - Midnight Syndicate

D is next.*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't Listen to the Radio -- The Vines

*O* -h my goodness, O is up!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

*Outside the Rain - Stevie Nicks

N again.*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

No Brains -- Sum 41

*S*up?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Cool! I thought I was the only person here to listen to Midnight Syndicate.



*Required listening for all Wicked Witches and Pumpkin Kings.*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

"Summer Highland Falls" - Billy Joel

Another S...


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

shaft issac hayes

you got a t, yo


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

Woohoo the 500th response to this thread is MINE! Muahaha...

"Tattoo of the Sun" - Third Eye Blind (one of the best B-sides ever )


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

NYC interpol

Get on the c, homeboyeee


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Confide In Me - Kylie Minogue

E up*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey! I'm running out of "E"s!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *Confide In Me - Kylie Minogue
> 
> E up*


'Every Day' -- Buddy Holly

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Yesterday - Beatles

Y again?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*You Can Still Change Your Mind - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

D is next.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Down On The Corner - CCR

R


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Running On Empty - Jackson Browne

Y is next.*


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E again...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

You Got That Right - Lynyrd Skynyrd

T - time!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Blooming - Autumn Tears

G is on.*


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Guns in the Sky - INXS

Y again...

 *


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Young Lovers - Inkubus Sukkubus

S next.*


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

summertime blues - eddie cochran


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

Submission - Sex Pistols

Ye gods, another s


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

whoops...n


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 4, 2006)

Never- Heart

N for ya


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Night's Ending - Daniel Kemp

G*.


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

goin to my home town - rory gallagher


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues

Another N.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Not Too Young To Die Of A Broken Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

Tempature - by Sean paul

E again


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Everybody Sings the Blues - (sorry, can't remember who sings it)

S is next


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Set Me Free - Chris Rea

E


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

Sleeping Single in a Double Bed--Barbara Mandrell

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Dominoe - Van "The Man" Morrisson

Sorry, E again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea


SssssSsss!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Splendid Isolation - Warren Zevon

NNNnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Night Train - Yello

Nnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Never felt this way - Alicia keys

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

N again


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*North Sea Oil - Jethro Tull

L is next.*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Last night on Earth - Detta Goodren

H


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Heavy Horses - Jethro Tull

S this time.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Swing - Yello


G(osh)


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Golden Goos - Peter Frampton

S is next.*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunday morning - no doubt 

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Great Mission - Yello

N


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

Nlogax - Boards of Canada

X!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Xanadoo ? *shrugs*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Back to something enjoyable...

One - Creed

E is up.*


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

electric eye - judas priest


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Every step you take - The Police

Another E.*


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

Enter Sandman - Metalica


n


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

No More Words - Yello

S...


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

"Long Way Down" - Goo Goo Dolls

N to next!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Nativity In Black - Ozzy Osbourne and Primus


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Nativity In Black - Ozzy Osbourne and Primus




_Konstantine_ - *Something Corporate*

E turn.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Echoes- Pink Floyd



_Shine On You Crazy Diamond_ - *Pink Floyd*

D!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

"Dark Side of the Moon" - Pink Floyd


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

Ummm... I think you were looking for an "n" song?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Dark Side of the Moon" - Pink Floyd



I've never heard that song before.  Teehee!

*EDIT:*

_Nobody Home_ - *Pink Floyd*

There, lets get back on track!


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I've never heard that song before.  Teehee!
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



That's because it's not one.  

Eclipse- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> That's because it's not one.
> 
> Eclipse- Pink Floyd



_Empty Spaces_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones



_Paranoid Eyes_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

See Emily Play- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> See Emily Play- Pink Floyd



_Young Lust_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

The Final Cut- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> The Final Cut- Pink Floyd



_The Great Gig In The Sky_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Your Possible Pasts- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Your Possible Pasts- Pink Floyd



_Scarecrow_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd



_Embryo_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

One of My Turns- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> One of My Turns- Pink Floyd



_Sorrow_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Waiting For The Worms- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Waiting For The Worms- Pink Floyd



_Stop_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Poles Apart- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Poles Apart- Pink Floyd



_The Trial_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Lost For Words- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Lost For Words- Pink Floyd



_Seamus_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Safe Again - Carole King


N


----------



## Echoes (Jun 4, 2006)

Not Now John- Pink Floyd


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Not Now John- Pink Floyd



_New Millennium_ - *Dream Theater*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Is that the end of Pink Floyd? 

Move Me On Down The Line - ZZ Top

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Eleanore Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Superstition - Stevie Wonder

NNnnnnnnnn......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

No More Words - Yello

Ssssss!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunday Susie - N.R.P.S.

EEeeeeeeek it's an "E"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


D


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Road Outside Columbus -- O.A.R.

*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Seventeen Again - The Eurythmics

N


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

New York State of Mind -- Billy Joel

*D*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

"Stone Free" - Jimi Hendrix 

E to next!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

"Empty Spaces" -- Pink Floyd

*S*


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sir Psycho Sexy - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y

 *


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

You've Got It Bad Girl - Stevie Wonder

the "l" word (or song)


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *Y
> 
> *



*Young Girl (Get Outta My Mind)*- Gary Puckett & The Union Gap.

*D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> You've Got It Bad Girl - Stevie Wonder
> 
> the "l" word (or song)


La Habanera - Yello

A


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 4, 2006)

Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 4, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> Ace of Spades - Motorhead


Spiral Architect - Black Sabbath

"T"


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

The Red -- Chevelle

*D*


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - Rolf Harris

T again..

 *


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Kid said:


> The Red -- Chevelle
> 
> *D*


Down on Me - Janis Joplin

E (sorry)


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Easy - The Commodores

Y (again)

 *


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - Rolf Harris
> 
> T again..
> 
> *


Tomorrow's Dream - Black Sabbath

"M"


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *Easy - The Commodores
> 
> Y (again)
> 
> *


Yellow Ledbetter (sp?) - Pearl Jam


"R"


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2006)

Roxanne.....

eeeee


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 4, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Roxanne.....
> 
> eeeee


Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath

"L"


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 5, 2006)

"Light up my Room" - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

My Mother's Eyes - Bette Midler

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet Thunder - Yello

R


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sweet Thunder - Yello
> 
> R


Ribbons - Sisters of Mercy

"S"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy


Y


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy
> 
> 
> Y


You make me real - The Doors

L


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> You make me real - The Doors
> 
> L


"Love Song" Tesla

"G"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top


 E again


----------



## idun (Jun 5, 2006)

evil elvis - therapy?


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2006)

*Sweet Transvestite - Dr Frank! :kiss2: 

E

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Eshal - Ofra Haza

Lllll...


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 5, 2006)

"Livin' on a Prayer" - Bon Jovi


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Livin' on a Prayer" - Bon Jovi


"Rock The Night"-Europe

"T"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Tremendous Pain - Yello

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2006)

No Matter What - Badfinger

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Tied Up - Yello

P


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs -- Pink Floyd

*S*


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

The Kid said:


> Pigs -- Pink Floyd
> 
> *S*


Steal Away - Ozzy Osbourne

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

You Keep Me Hangin' On - Kim Wilde

N


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Keep Me Hangin' On - Kim Wilde
> 
> N


Nutshell - Alice in Chains

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 5, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Nutshell - Alice in Chains
> 
> L


"Lovers Live Longer" -- The Bellamy Brothers

*R*


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Ready To Die - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

ummmmmmm....e


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Echoes -- Pink Floyd (Did I already do that one? :doh: )

S


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Speechless - Helmet

S-o-rooni


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

No Way Back -- Foo Fighters

*K*


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Kaini Industries - Boards of Canada

again with the s

oy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Such A Shame - Talk Talk

E


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Eighties - killing joke

Houston, we have an S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet Sixteen - Billy Idol

N


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

N.O.W. - MC Paul Barman

Git up, git down wit you bad W self


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> N.O.W. - MC Paul Barman



_Wearing The Inside Out_ - *Pink Floyd*.


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Take It From The Man - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


N trophy


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> Take It From The Man - The Brian Jonestown Massacre
> 
> 
> N trophy


National Acrobat - Black Sabbath

T


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 5, 2006)

That Loving Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


G is next


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 5, 2006)

CaliBBW said:


> That Loving Feeling - The Righteous Brothers
> 
> 
> G is next


"Guitar Town" -- Steve Earle

*N*


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 5, 2006)

Nazi Punks Fuck Off - Dead Kennedys

Halcyon days of yore...Oh yes, and an F for your troubles


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 5, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> Nazi Punks Fuck Off - Dead Kennedys
> 
> Halcyon days of yore...Oh yes, and an F for your troubles


"Fox On The Run" -- the Good Brothers

*N*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

"Never Let You Go" Steelheart

"O"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 5, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Never Let You Go" Steelheart
> 
> "O"


"O, Canada"

*A*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "O, Canada"
> 
> *A*


"Armagedddon It" Def Leppard

"T"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Armagedddon It" Def Leppard
> 
> "T"


"Tomorrow's Gonaa Be Another Day" -- the Charlie Daniels Band

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2006)

*Question:*

Does the word 'the' make a song eligible for use as a *T* entry?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Does the word 'the' make a song eligible for use as a *T* entry?


I would think so.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Tomorrow's Gonaa Be Another Day" -- the Charlie Daniels Band
> 
> *Y*


"Yesterday Is Gone" Tesla
"E"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I would think so.


Okay, then.

Thanks!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Yesterday Is Gone" Tesla
> "E"


"Easy" -- Dave and Sugar

*Y*


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 6, 2006)

"Yesterday Don't Mean Shit" by Pantera

*T* is next


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

"Travelin' Band" CCR

"D"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2006)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Domino - Van Morrison
> 
> O


"On Through The Night" Def Leppard
"T"


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

"Omaha" - Counting Crows

A to next!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

"*T*rans *A*m" Sammy Hagar

"M"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Move Me On Down The Line - ZZ Top

E


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*Everybody Hurts - REM

S

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

N


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

"No Woman no Cry" - Bob Marley

Y to next!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

(You Make Me So)Very Happy - Blood, Sweat and Tears

Y again!


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 6, 2006)

You don't bring me flowers. Neil diamond

s


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Sneaky - Groove Collective

once again, Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

"You Wanted More" - Tonic

E to next!


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 6, 2006)

Effigy (I'm Not An) - Ministry

erm...a )?

(how would that work?)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2006)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2006)

Rebel Yell 


L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Rufus - Psychedelic Breakfast

SSsssss...


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 6, 2006)

S.I.B. (Swelling Itching Brain) - Devo

Beeeyotch


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 6, 2006)

interesting monster said:


> S.I.B. (Swelling Itching Brain) - Devo
> 
> Beeeyotch


Burden in my Hand - Soundgarden

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 7, 2006)

"Drivin' My Life Away" -- Eddie Rabbitt

*Y* again..._really, it's not on purpose!_


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

"You Learn" - Alanis Morissette

N to next!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Drivin' My Life Away" -- Eddie Rabbitt
> 
> *Y* again..._really, it's not on purpose!_


"Your Time IS Gonna Come" Led Zeppelin

"E"


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*Eat the Rich - Aerosmith


H

 *


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 7, 2006)

mango said:


> *Eat the Rich - Aerosmith
> 
> 
> H
> ...



_Hey You_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

Bbbbbbbb


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

B-I-N-G-O (was his name-o)

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

On The Run - Yello


N


----------



## idun (Jun 7, 2006)

never asked you for nothing - rory gallagher


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

Gooday Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

"Enter Sandman" - Metallica


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

New Moon on Monday

Y o Y?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2006)

"yesterday" by the Beatles.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

"Selling the Drama" - Live

A to next!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

All Stood Still - Ultravox

L


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> All Stood Still - Ultravox
> 
> L


Leash - Pearl Jam

H


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

"Heaven" Warrant

"N"


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 7, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Heaven" Warrant
> 
> "N"


No More Mr.Niceguy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

"Yellow Submarine" Beatles

"E"


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 7, 2006)

Everything Counts ~Depeche Mode

"S"


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 7, 2006)

Scarlette said:


> Everything Counts ~Depeche Mode
> 
> "S"


Stargazer - Rainbow

R


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 7, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Stargazer - Rainbow
> 
> R



_Run Like Hell_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> _Run Like Hell_ - *Pink Floyd*


"Little Suzie" Tesla

"E"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

End Of The World - R.E.M.

D


----------



## idun (Jun 8, 2006)

diamonds and rust - judas priest


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*The End - The Doors

D

 *


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 8, 2006)

Different names for the same thing - Death Cab for Cutie....

G....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

God's Own Drunk - Jimmy Buffet

K


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 8, 2006)

"Karma Police" - Radiohead


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 8, 2006)

*Everybody Hates Me- Tim McGraw *


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 8, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> *Everybody Hates Me- Tim McGraw *


Everybody wants you - Billy Squier

U


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 8, 2006)

Umi Says - Mos Def


gimme dat S yo


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Santa Clause (is coming to town) as sung by Bruce Springsteen!!!

gimme an Nnnnnnnn...


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 8, 2006)

"Night Train" - El Pus

N to next, again!


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 8, 2006)

Napoleon Says - Phoenix

s-o-roonilicious


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

"Say You Will, Say You Won't" Foreigner

"T"


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 8, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Say You Will, Say You Won't" Foreigner
> 
> "T"



_The Final Cut_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 8, 2006)

Taking Tiger Mountain - Brian Eno


n n n n n n n nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnah


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

"Night Moves" Bob Seger
"S"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

"Supercalifragilisticexpialidoceous!!" - Marry Poppins

"S" again


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2006)

*She's My Kind of Rain-Timmy McGraw(This is For you My Chimpi! Dedicated to YOU!:smitten: :kiss2: )

N*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

_"Need Your Love So Bad"_ ---> Fleetwood Mac


D


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Dead Weight - Beck

 

T*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper




E


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool

 

K*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

_"Kiss"_ ---> Prince




*S*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

Shake it Up

P


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Planet Telex - Radiohead

 

X
(I know an X song if you need help)

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Xenon..by Gaseous Clay


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Neverending Story - Limahl

 


Y*


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2006)

You make it easy - Air

F


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Freedom - Richie Havens

MMMmmmmmm...


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Freedom - Richie Havens
> 
> MMMmmmmmm...



Mandy...Barry Manilow.

Q


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Mandy...Barry Manilow.
> 
> Q



Again with the "Q?"

You make me so, very happy!! - Blood,Sweat and Tears

YYYYY


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

You Drive Me Crazy - Shakin' Stevens

Y

Huh? How did I know that?


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

"You got Lucky" - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

A "Y"-chain, uh?

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 9, 2006)

Say Something~James

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top

E


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top
> 
> E



I'll take a chance that this one hasn't been used. It's one of my favorites. 
:wubu: 
Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oats

Y


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I'll take a chance that this one hasn't been used. It's one of my favorites.
> :wubu:
> Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oats
> 
> Y



_Yet Another Movie_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

"Extra Ordinary" - Better than Ezra


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Extra Ordinary" - Better than Ezra



You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

E again


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

_"E-Bow The Letter"_ - R.E.M.


*R*


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> _"E-Bow The Letter"_ - R.E.M.
> 
> 
> *R*



_Round And Around_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 10, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> _Round And Around_ - *Pink Floyd*


Die Hard - Venom

D again


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 10, 2006)

* Don't Cry- Seal

Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple

G


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

 

D*


----------



## idun (Jun 10, 2006)

dancing in the moonlight - thin lizzy


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

idun said:


> dancing in the moonlight - thin lizzy



_Terminal Frost_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Too Shy - KajaGooGoo


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

"You Really Got Me" - The Kinks

E to next!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "You Really Got Me" - The Kinks
> 
> E to next!



Every Time - Marilyn Manson

E again wow!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Eyes Like the Sea - Floydian Slip

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Awakening - Dancewolf

G


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Awakening - Dancewolf
> 
> G


Get your gun - Marilyn Manson

N


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 10, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Get your gun - Marilyn Manson
> 
> N



Nicotine and Gravy - Beck

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Nicotine and Gravy - Beck
> 
> Y



You Keep Me Hangin' On - Vanilla Fudge

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

No More Words - Yello

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No More Words - Yello
> 
> S



Sweet Lucy - acoustic hookah

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple

G


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

"Gardening at Night" - R.E.M.

T is next!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Turning Tide - Purple Schoolbus

E


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 10, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Turning Tide - Purple Schoolbus
> 
> E


Eminence Front - The Who

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 10, 2006)

"Tom Ames' Prayer" -- Steve Earle

*R*


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Reminiscing - Little River Band

 

G*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

"Guitars, Cadillacs" -- Dwight Yoakam

*S*


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Suicide Blonde - INXS

 

E*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

"Extacy Made Easy" -- Gordon Lightfoot, I think...

*Y*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 11, 2006)

"You've Lost that Lovin' Feeling" - The Righteous Brothers (I think...?)

G to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "You've Lost that Lovin' Feeling" - The Righteous Brothers (I think...?)
> 
> G to next!


"Greensleeves" -- Traditional

*S*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Strange Little Girl - Stranglers


L


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Land Down Under - Men At Work

 

R*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 11, 2006)

_Radar Love_ -- Golden Earring

-Rusty


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Evil Woman - E.L.O.

 

N*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Eternal Flame - The Bangles

E again  *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Devil Inside - INXS

 

E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

El Manana - Gorillaz

*A*h!


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band

A again...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Another Step - Kim Wilde

P(hew!)


----------



## idun (Jun 11, 2006)

plush - stone temple pilots


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 11, 2006)

Hallelujah Chorus --hey, it's a song...

SSSSS


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Smile On You - Yello

U


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Smile On You - Yello
> 
> U



Undone - the Sweater Song by Weezer

L


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Undone - the Sweater Song by Weezer
> 
> L



_Let There Be More Light_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Theme From S'Express - S'Express

s


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Theme From S'Express - S'Express
> 
> s


Stand Back - Stevie Nicks

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Kids With Guns - Gorillaz

S


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*History Never Repeats - Split Enz

 

S*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Santa Maria - In Extremo

A


----------



## idun (Jun 12, 2006)

autumn leaves - eva cassidy


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Samba Pa Ti - Santana

 

I*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

I Wanna Be A Hippy - Technohead

Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 12, 2006)

"You Wanted More" - Tonic

E


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 12, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "You Wanted More" - Tonic
> 
> E


Elimination - Overkill

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Night Train - Yello

N


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 12, 2006)

"New Girl" - Third Eye Blind (from the American Pie soundtrack!)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 12, 2006)

"Life Is A Carnival" -- The Band


*L*


.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 12, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Life Is A Carnival" -- The Band
> 
> 
> *L*



_Lucifer Sam_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 13, 2006)

"My Uncle" -- Gram Parsons

*E*


.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead - Gorillaz

D


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Dirty Deeds (Done Dirt Cheap) - AC/DC

 

P*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Pump Up The Jam - Technotronic feat. Felly


M


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Money Money Money - Abba

 

Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 13, 2006)

mango said:


> *Money Money Money - Abba
> 
> 
> 
> Y*



You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Night in Tunisia by Charlie Bird Parker
A


----------



## idun (Jun 13, 2006)

another little piece of my heart - janis joplin


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

idun said:


> another little piece of my heart - janis joplin



Tainted Love - Soft Cell (I like the Marilyn Manson version better though.)

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 13, 2006)

"Eight Days a Week" - The Beatles

K! Finally a different letter than E!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Eight Days a Week" - The Beatles
> 
> K! Finally a different letter than E!



"Karma Chameleon" - Culture Club


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 13, 2006)

"New Years Day" - U2


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "New Years Day" - U2



You Give Me Fever - Peggy Lee

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> You Give Me Fever - Peggy Lee
> 
> R


"Rich Man's War" -- Steve Earle

*R*, again...


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Rich Man's War" -- Steve Earle
> 
> *R*, again...



Rabbiteen - Jack Off Jill

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Rabbiteen - Jack Off Jill
> 
> N


"Northern Winds" -- instrumental by Norman Blake, on Steve Earle's album "Train A-Comin'"

*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Seasons In The Sun - Westlife


N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Seasons In The Sun - Westlife
> 
> 
> N


"Now She's Gone" -- Steve Earle

*E*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Evenflow - Pearl Jam
> 
> 
> W


"When I Fall" -- Steve Earle and Stacey Earle

*L*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Love Buzz - Nirvana

Z *yikes*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Zorn - Die Zw&#246;lf Verbotenen T&#246;ne - E Nomine

E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Stuck With You - Huey Lewis & The News

U


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Stuck With You - Huey Lewis & The News
> 
> U



Useful Idiot - Tool

T


----------



## idun (Jun 14, 2006)

these arms of mine - otis redding


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 14, 2006)

"End of the Road" - Boyz II Men

D to next!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "End of the Road" - Boyz II Men
> 
> D to next!



Dream On - Aerosmith

N


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 14, 2006)

"Never Tear Us Apart" INXS
"T"


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 14, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Never Tear Us Apart" INXS
> "T"


Tarot Woman - Rainbow

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 14, 2006)

"Nothin' Without You" -- Steve Earle and Emmylou Harris

*U*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Nothin' Without You" -- Steve Earle and Emmylou Harris
> 
> *U*



Underjoyed - Jack Off Jill

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Underjoyed - Jack Off Jill
> 
> D


"Devil's Right Hand" -- Steve Earle

*D*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 15, 2006)

"Down on the Corner" - CCR

R to next!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 15, 2006)

*Run Through the Jungle*- CCR

*E*


----------



## idun (Jun 15, 2006)

evil - dee snider's windowmaker


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Levon - Elton John

 

N*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 15, 2006)

"Norwegian Wood (This Bird has Flown)" - The Beatles

D... or N... either/or


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Norwegian Wood (This Bird has Flown)" - The Beatles
> 
> D... or N... either/or




"Drown In My Own Tears" - Ray Charles

or

"No More Lies" - Michel'le 


either way, the letter is S


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Drown In My Own Tears" - Ray Charles
> 
> or
> 
> ...




Summertime - Janis Joplin

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Summertime - Janis Joplin
> 
> E


(Never heard Janis' version...something to look forward to!)

"Ellis Unit One" -- Steve Earle

*E*

(I'll try really hard not to end with 'E' next time!)


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> (Never heard Janis' version...something to look forward to!)
> 
> "Ellis Unit One" -- Steve Earle
> 
> ...



It really is a good one, definately worth a listen if you like the song, and like Janis's style.

Exile - Gary Numan

E again


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> It really is a good one, definately worth a listen if you like the song, and like Janis's style.
> 
> Exile - Gary Numan
> 
> E again


"Everyone's In Love With You" -- Steve Earle

*U*


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*Under the Boardwalk - The Beach Boys

 

K*


----------



## idun (Jun 16, 2006)

ku ku ku - death in june


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 16, 2006)

"Under the Tracks" - Creeper Lagoon

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Samson and Delilah - Grateful Dead

H


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 16, 2006)

"Hello Goodbye" - The Beatles

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Elephants - Drums and Tuba

S


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 16, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Elephants - Drums and Tuba
> 
> S


Start me up - The Rolling Stones

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 16, 2006)

Paradise by the dashboard light - Meatloaf

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 16, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Paradise by the dashboard light - Meatloaf
> 
> T


"The Other Kind" -- Steve Earle

*D*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 16, 2006)

"Demons" - Guster

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Sweet Thunder - Yello

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Rock the Mess - Drums and Tuba

S


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 16, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Rock the Mess - Drums and Tuba
> 
> S




Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin
> 
> U



Uncle John's Band - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 16, 2006)

"Dancing in the Dark" - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Dancing in the Dark" - Bruce Springsteen
> 
> K



Kuc To Luc - Drums and Tuba

C


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 16, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Kuc To Luc - Drums and Tuba
> 
> C



Cry Baby - Gary Numan

Y


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Cry Baby - Gary Numan
> 
> Y


Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 16, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Young Turks - Rod Stewart
> 
> S


Surfer Girl - The Beach Boys

L


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 17, 2006)

Lust for Life-Iggy Pop (first thing that came to mind, lol)

D


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 17, 2006)

I believe you were looking for the next song to be an "E" song...

"Everyday" - Dave Matthews Band

Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I believe you were looking for the next song to be an "E" song...
> 
> "Everyday" - Dave Matthews Band
> 
> Y


"Yes, I Can" -- Valdy (Thus temporarily ending the string of Steve Earle songs I was doing...although there _is_ one of his I could have used.)

*N*


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*No Sleep Til Brooklyn - the Beastie Boys

 

N*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

No More Words - Yello


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No More Words - Yello
> 
> 
> S


Sentimental Journey - Les Brown & His Band of Renoun

Y


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*You took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf

 

H*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2006)

mango said:


> *You took the words right out of my mouth - Meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> H*


"Hot Burrito #2" -- The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

 

Y*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2006)

mango said:


> *Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison
> 
> 
> 
> Y*


"You're Gonna Ruin My Bad Reputation" -- Ronnie McDowell

*N*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 17, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "You're Gonna Ruin My Bad Reputation" -- Ronnie McDowell
> 
> *N*



Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out - Nina Simone

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out - Nina Simone
> 
> T


"Try" -- Blue Rodeo.

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

You Drive Me Crazy - Shakin' Stevens

Y oh y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

You Are My Kind - Santana w/Seal

DDdddddddd...


----------



## Deemondess (Jun 17, 2006)

Take on me aha 

E next


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol

E


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 17, 2006)

Ender-Finch


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Rapture - Blondie

 E again...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

"Enjoy" - Bjork​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

"Yellow" - Coldplay


W


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 17, 2006)

"What is Love" - Haddaway

E, again...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

"Enter the Sandman" - Metallica 
(sorry if this has already been posted...)​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Not Fade Away - Buddy Holly

Y


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker

 

L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking for the Right One - Art Garfunkel

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 18, 2006)

"Elanor Rigby" - The Beatles (so... I recycled... hehe)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Yo' Mama - Frank Zappa


A


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

As Is-Ani DiFranco


S


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

"Skip to the loo, my darling" - Children's Choice Music


G


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Gloria - Laura Branigan

 

A*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Alison - The Pixies


N


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley & the Wailers

 

Y*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

You Oughta Know-Alanis Morrisette

W


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Dionne Warwick - Walk on by

Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Young and Proud - Ace Of Base


D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

Disarm-Smashing Pumpkins

M


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

My Happy Ending - Avril Lavigne


G


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

Glycerine-Bush

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Enola Gay - OMD

Y


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

 

G*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2006)

mango said:


> *You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> G*




"Give Me The Night" George Benson


T


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*True Colors - Cyndi Lauper

 

S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

Since you've been gone - Rainbow

E


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2006)

Empty Sky by Elton John


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Yours - Blues Traveler


S


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 18, 2006)

Samba Pa Ti - Santana

I


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Instant Armadillo Blues - N.R.P.S.

SSSssssssssssss.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Sometimes - Erasure

Another Ssssss...
There must be a snake in the plane...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Something - The Beatles

Gee


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Something - The Beatles
> 
> Gee



_Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> _Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert_ - *Pink Floyd*



Turning Tide - Purple Schoolbus

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Eshal - Ofra Haza

L


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Lounge Act - Nirvana


T


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2006)

Triple Trouble, Beastie Boys
E is next


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Caine said:


> Triple Trouble, Beastie Boys
> E is next


"Evil" -- Charlie Daniels Band

*L*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Laughing - R.E.M.


G


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

Gimme Gimme Shock Treatment-The Ramones

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Gimme Gimme Shock Treatment-The Ramones
> 
> T


"Toronto Sucks" -- The Arrogant Worms

*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Say It Aint So - Weezer


O


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Say It Aint So - Weezer
> 
> 
> O


"Old Dogs, Children, And Watermelon Wine" -- Tom T Hall

*E*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

Everyday is Halloween-Ministry

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Night Train - Yello

N


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

"Nothing Even Matters" - Lauryn Hill ft. D'Angelo

"S"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet Thunder - Yello

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

Rockabilly Rebel - Matchbox


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Love Missile - Sigue Sigue Sputnik

Eeek!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Everloving - Moby


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Goldeneye - Tina Turner

E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Express Yourself - Madonna


F


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

Fragile - Delta Goodrem


E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

Diary - Bread


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

You Learn - Alanis Morisette


N


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> You Learn - Alanis Morisette
> 
> 
> N


Nobody'd Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Nobody'd Fool - Cinderella
> 
> L


"Lover's Town Revisited" -- Billy Bragg

*D*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

"Dare" - Gorillaz

"E"​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Everything I Do - Bryan Adams


O


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Everything I Do - Bryan Adams
> 
> 
> O


Over the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne 

N


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 18, 2006)

Play- David Banner


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> Young Turks - Rod Stewart
> 
> S


Sin City -- the Flying Burrito Brothers

*Y*


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

Double Y post huh? Well, I can do it! 

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> Double Y post huh? Well, I can do it!
> 
> You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi
> 
> E


I do?

_Hmph!_

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic -- The Police (I think)

*C*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Canned Heat -- Jamiroquai

*T*

<and "Every Little Thing She Does is Magic" is by the Police~>


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

Tee heee Free Thinker 

Tempted- Squeeze

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> Tee heee Free Thinker
> 
> Tempted- Squeeze
> 
> D


"Do Right All Night Woman" -- Aretha Franklin, maybe?

Anyway, it's a real song. Trust me.  

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

I know me some Aretha, never fear!

I think I'll continue my 80s theme though...

No Myth- Michael Penn (yes, he's Sean's brother)

H


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

umm... "Hypnotize" -- System of a Down

*E*


(Question: Are songs in another language, with an english title ok?)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> I know me some Aretha, never fear!
> 
> I think I'll continue my 80s theme though...
> 
> ...


"Hello In There" -- John Prine

*E*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

Everlong-Foo Fighters


G


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Everlong-Foo Fighters
> 
> 
> G


"Good Enough" -- Fred Eaglesmith

*H*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 18, 2006)

"Heavy" - Collective Soul

Y


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

"Yes" - Beyonce

"S"​


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 18, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Yes" - Beyonce
> 
> "S"​



_Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## weirdo (Jun 18, 2006)

Thunderstruck by AC/DC

K


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

"Kiss Me" - Sixpence None the Richer​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Eruption -- Van Halen


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

"Never Surrender" -- Corey Hart

*R*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

"Ride on Shooting Star" -- the pillows


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 18, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Never Surrender" -- Corey Hart
> 
> *R*


Reign in Blood - Slayer

D


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

"Dr. Worm" -- They Might Be Giants

<edit: wow, I keep managing to get the same last letter if I post at the same time as someone else~>


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Dr. Worm" -- They Might Be Giants
> 
> <edit: wow, I keep managing to get the same last letter if I post at the same time as someone else~>


"Mister Peppermint Man" -- Dick Dale

(A low point)

*N*


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 18, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Dr. Worm" -- They Might Be Giants
> 
> <edit: wow, I keep managing to get the same last letter if I post at the same time as someone else~>


Moonlight Drive - The Doors

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 19, 2006)

"English Civil War" - The Clash

R


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 19, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "English Civil War" - The Clash
> 
> R


River Runs Red - Life of Agony

D


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Dipset Anthem" - Juelz Santana

"D"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Dipset Anthem" - Juelz Santana
> 
> "D"​


I believe you meant 'M'.  

"Milk Cow Blues" -- Robert Johnson

*S*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Smooth Operator - Sade

 

R*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 19, 2006)

"Reelin' in the Years" - Steely Dan

S


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you FreeThinker! I did mean "M..."

"Sullen Girl" - Fiona Apple

"L"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Reelin' in the Years" - Steely Dan
> 
> S


"So Fine" -- The Oak Ridge Boys (plus whoever did the original version)

*E*




Oops! too slow...



Rainahblue said:


> "Sullen Girl" - Fiona Apple
> 
> "L"


"Live And Let Die" -- Wings

*S*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Thank you FreeThinker! I did mean "M..."
> 
> "Sullen Girl" - Fiona Apple
> 
> "L"​



*Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain & Tenille

 

R*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain & Tenille
> 
> 
> 
> R*


Beat me to it again!

"Rock And Roll Music" -- The Beach Boys

*C*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

C huh?
Umm....

"Complexity" - The Roots ft. Jill Scott

"Y"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> C huh?
> Umm....
> 
> "Complexity" - The Roots ft. Jill Scott
> ...


"You Light Up My Life" -- Olivia Newton-John

*E*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Trying to trip me up with an E eh?

"Everyday People" - Sly and the Family Stone

"E"!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Trying to trip me up with an E eh?
> 
> "Everyday People" - Sly and the Family Stone
> 
> "E"!​


Harumph!

"Excitable Boy" -- Warren Zevon

*Y*

(Take _THAT!_)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Yo" - Chris Brown

"O"

Wow, you did stump me there for a minute!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Yo" - Chris Brown
> 
> "O"
> 
> Wow, you did stump me there for a minute!​


"Only The Lonely" -- Roy Orbison

*Y*

(I _swear_ that was the first song that came to mind! The previous one was on purpose, though!  )

(Try songs that start with 'you', or 'your'...works for me!)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Darn it you little...

Um...

"You Always Sing" - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

Thanks for the tip.

"G!"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Darn it!
> 
> Um...
> 
> ...


"Green Onions" -- Booker T and the MGs

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Who are you, SpeedyTyper?

"Signs" - Snoop Dogg

"S"

KaPow!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Who are you, SpeedyTyper?
> 
> "Signs" - Snoop Dogg
> 
> ...


Hee, hee!

"Sweet Child O' Mine" -- Guns 'n Roses

*E*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh the Evil E...

"Easy" - The Commodores

"Y"

Zing!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oh the Evil E...
> 
> "Easy" - The Commodores
> 
> ...


"You're So Vain" -- Carly Simon

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL

"No, No, No" - Destiny's Child

"O"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> LOL
> 
> "No, No, No" - Destiny's Child
> 
> "O"​


"Oklahoma" -- From the musical of the same name

*A*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Anywhere" - 112

"E!"

Heehee​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Anywhere" - 112
> 
> "E!"
> 
> Heehee​


"Enter Sandman" -- Metallica, I think

*N*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Notorious - Duran Duran

 

S*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Notorious - Duran Duran
> 
> 
> 
> S*


"Slip-Slidin' Away" -- Paul Simon

*Y*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"You're All I Need" - Mary J. Blige

"D"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "You're All I Need" - Mary J. Blige
> 
> "D"​


"Dirty Laundry" -- One of the Eagles...maybe Don Henley.

Edited to say maybe Glenn Frey

*Y*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Dirty Laundry" -- One of the Eagles...maybe Don Henley.
> 
> *Y*



*You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

 

L*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon
> 
> 
> 
> L*


"Little Buffalo" -- Fred Eaglesmith

*O*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Little Buffalo" -- Fred Eaglesmith
> 
> *O*



*Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes 

 

T*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey... beat me to it...
"Touch It" - Busta Rhymes

"T"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes
> 
> 
> 
> T*


"Texas" -- Charlie Daniels Band

*D*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Hey... beat me to it...
> "Touch It" - Busta Rhymes
> 
> "N"​


That's T, right?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I changed it... maybe the edit hasn't shown up yet...​


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Texas" -- Charlie Daniels Band
> 
> *D*



*You mean S...

Sunglasses at night - Corey Hart

 

T*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *You mean S...
> 
> Sunglasses at night - Corey Hart
> 
> ...


Er, yeah...S!

Funny, I used that song earlier. Good for Corey...

"Takin' Care Of Business" BTO

*T*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

S eh?

"Shout" - Duran Duran

"T"​


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Er, yeah...S!
> 
> Funny, I used that song earlier. Good for Corey...
> 
> ...



*You mean S again.... (It's the last letter of the song title remember?)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

 

S*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> S eh?
> 
> "Shout" - Duran Duran
> 
> "T"​


"Tea For Two" -- Written by Cole Porter

*O*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *You mean S again.... (It's the last letter of the song title remember?)
> 
> Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics
> 
> ...


You're right..still S then.

*Edit*: Never mind...Rain chose the right letter anyway.

I seem to have a problem with that darn S!


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Tea For Two" -- Written by Cole Porter
> 
> *O*



*Our House - Madness

 

E*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

"Electric Dreams" -- From the awful movie of the same name.

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Slow Like Honey" - Fiona Apple

"Y"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Slow Like Honey" - Fiona Apple
> 
> "Y"​


"You Are My Sunshine" -- Anne Murray (amoung others)

*E*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

That darn E...

"Everybody Needs Somebody to Love" - Blues Brothers (?)

"E!"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> That darn E...
> 
> "Everybody Needs Somebody to Love" - Blues Brothers (?)
> 
> "E!"​


"Even When I'm Blue" -- Steve Earle

*E*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Think you're clever doncha?

"Everyday Is a Winding Road" - Sheryl Crow

"D"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Think you're clever doncha?
> 
> "Everyday Is a Winding Road" - Sheryl Crow
> 
> "D"​


Questions go in the other thread... 

"Dead Skunk In The Middle Of The Road" -- Loudon Wainright the third

*D*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Daughters" - John Mayer

"S"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Daughters" - John Mayer
> 
> "S"​


"Sally Was A Good Ol' Girl" -- Waylon Jennings

*L*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Layla" - Eric Clapton

"A"

(I always pretend that he's saying Rayna instead.) ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Layla" - Eric Clapton
> 
> "A"
> 
> (I always pretend that he's saying Rayna instead.) ​


(He meant to...)

"Angel Eyes" -- Jeff Healy

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"So Seductive" - Tony Yayo (sp?)

"E" Heeheee...​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "So Seductive" - Tony Yayo (sp?)
> 
> "E" Heeheee...​


"Easter Bonnet" -- Maybe rom a movie/play called 'Easter Parade', but I'm not sure. I saw Guy and Ralna do this on Lawrence Welk when I was a kid.

*T*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Temperature" - Sean Paul

"E"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Temperature" - Sean Paul
> 
> "E"​


Again with the 'E'...

um...

*slowing down...*

"Ebb Tide" -- It's a Jazz instrumental. I don't remember who did it. Huge hit (as Jazz goes)

*E*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Eye of the Tiger" - Survivor

"R"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Eye of the Tiger" - Survivor
> 
> "R"​


"Rock Me, Amadeus" -- maybe Falco...I forget.

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Stand!" - Sly and the Family Stone

"D"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Stand!" - Sly and the Family Stone
> 
> "D"​


"Don't You Ever Get Tired Of Hurting Me?" --a song title _and_ a question! Ordinarily, I'd remember who did the song...maybe Ronnie Milsap

The dreaded *E*, again...

(If you go to bed now, Rainah, someone else will get that one...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

(Yeah, me... Seems there was a lotta postin' goin' on while I slept...
OK, an E...)

Erotica - Madonna (Chosen by purpose...  )

A


(BTW, FT, "Rock Me, Amadeus" was really from Falco)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

"Angel Standing By" - Jewel

"Y"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

You Gotta Say yes to Another Excess - Yello


S


----------



## idun (Jun 19, 2006)

summertime - brainbox


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Everytime You Go Away- Paul Young

Y


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*You're the Voice - John Farnham

 

E*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 19, 2006)

"Emit Remmus" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Say You Will - Foreigner

 

L*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

La Grange - ZZ Top

E


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Electric Blue - Icehouse

E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

E Nomine (Pontius Pilatus) - E Nomine

S)


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Slam" -- Pendulum

*M*


----------



## weirdo (Jun 19, 2006)

Man on the Moon by R.E.M 

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*You May Be Right - Billy Joel

T*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Tarantula" -- Pendulum

*A*

(Didnt want to get another "E")


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Against All Odds - Phil Collins

 

S*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Sexecutioner" -- Gwar

*R*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Radio Ga-Ga - Queen

 

A*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Another One Rides the Bus" -- Wierd Al

*S*


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Against the Wind- Bob Seger

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Down On Your Knees - Purple Schoolbus

S


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Slither" -- Velvet Revolver

*R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Run, Run, Baby Run! - Tommy James and the Shondells

N


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Nemo" -- Nightwish

*O*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Old Dan Tucker - Trad. arr. by Big Island Shindig

R


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Limelight" -- Rush

*T*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2006)

"Try Me" James Brown 

E


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Evil Woman" -- ELO

*N*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2006)

"No Woman No Cry" Bob Marley

Y


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"YYZ" -- Rush

Z


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

Zooropa-U2


A


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Animal Magic- Peter Gabriel

C


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2006)

"Cry Me A River" Ella Fitzgerald

* R*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

Runaway Train-Soul Assylum

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2006)

"Never Knew Love Like This Before" Stephanie Mills
*
E*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 19, 2006)

Naive Song - Mirwais


G


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 19, 2006)

"Grey Street" - Dave Matthews Band

T


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

"Tunak Tunak Tun" -- Daler Mehndi

*N*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

New Begining--Tracy Chapman


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Great Mission - Yello

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great Mission - Yello
> 
> N


"North to Alaska" -- Johny Horton

(was reminded of it in another thread)

*A*, eh?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"And the Beat Goes On" - Sonny and Cher

"N"​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "North to Alaska" -- Johny Horton
> 
> (was reminded of it in another thread)
> 
> *A*, eh?



*LOL* Freethinker  

I was thinking about writing this after reading that ----->
Nope, alcoholics anonymous not for me. (AA) A, eh? :doh: 

_____________________________________

Ok song for letter A.

hmmmmm?

Across The Universe - The Beatles

Next letter is E. 

_______________________________

Oooops and an N also?

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

Next letter still E. *ACK*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "And the Beat Goes On" - Sonny and Cher
> 
> "N"​


"Nascent Sting" -- The Choir O' Pactors






....Okay, that was entirely made up.

um...

"New Orleans Is Sinking" -- the Tragically Hip

*G*





EDIT: Never mind...Swampy beat me to it!

Go with his.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *LOL* Freethinker
> 
> I was thinking about writing this after reading that ----->
> Nope, alcoholics anonymous not for me. (AA) A, eh? :doh:
> ...


"Embryonic Journey" -- Jefferson Airplaine

*Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

You Got It - Roy Orbison


T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> You Got It - Roy Orbison
> 
> 
> T


"This Is The Way We Make A Broken Heart" -- Roseanne Cash

*T*


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

Thankful by Kelly Clarkson

*L*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Losing My Religion" REM

"N" ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Losing My Religion" REM
> 
> "N" ​


"No Sugar Tonight" -- The Guess Who

*T*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


S


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Some Kinda Wonderful" - Joss Stone (among others)

"L"
*had to edit!​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Lovefool - The Cardigans


L


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I loooove Lovefool!

"Lavish" - Twista

"H"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I loooove Lovefool!
> 
> "Lavish" - Twista
> 
> "H"​


"Harry, The Harry Ape" -- Ray Stevens

*E*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

eight, six, seven, five, three, zero "0", nine - Tommy Tutone



E


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I ain't touchin' that "E.":doh: ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok got one!

"Every Little Step I Take" - Bobby Brown

"E"

I am SO proud of myself. LOL​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

"Early Morning Rain" -- Gordon Lightfoot.

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh man, Rain songs are my secret weakness...

"Nasty Girl" - Prince

"L"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oh man, Rain songs are my secret weakness...
> 
> "Nasty Girl" - Prince
> 
> "L"​


"Lay, Lady, Lay" -- Bob Dylan

*Y*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"You Make My Dreams Come True" - Hall and Oates

"E!!!"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "You Make My Dreams Come True" - Hall and Oates
> 
> "E!!!"​


"Eleven Roses" -- Hank Williams, Jr.

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Shining Star" - Earth, Wind, and Fire

"R"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Shining Star" - Earth, Wind, and Fire
> 
> "R"​


"Roll On, Mississippi" -- Charlie Pride

*I*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Isn't She Lovely" - Stevie Wonder

"L"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Isn't She Lovely" - Stevie Wonder
> 
> "L"​


*Y*, in fact... 


"Yes, Sir, That's My Baby" -- Old song from the thirties or so. Don't know who did it.

*Y*, again!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Oops! I always do that...

"Your Kiss Is on My List" - Hall and Oates

No one make fun of me for loving Hall & Oates. 

"T"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oops! I always do that...
> 
> "Your Kiss Is on My List" - Hall and Oates
> 
> ...


I love Holland Oats, too.

(Dutch breakfast cereal called 'Brinta')

"Too Much Fun" -- The Razorbacks

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Holland Oats! I love it!

"Never Ever" - All Saints

"R"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Holland Oats! I love it!
> 
> "Never Ever" - All Saints
> 
> "R"​


"Rudolph, The Red-Nosed Reindeer" -- Jeez, who _hasn't_ sung this?

*R*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Run On - Moby


N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Run On - Moby
> 
> 
> N


"Nowhere Man" -- The Beatles

Still *N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Nothing Better" - Postal Service

"R"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Nothing Better" - Postal Service
> 
> "R"​


"Red-Headed Stranger" -- Wille Nelson

*R*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

"Radio Free Europe" - R.E.M.

E


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

"Every Rose has it's Thorn" Guns N Roses


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

"Nobody's" - T.A.T.U.


S


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Stricken" - Disturbed

"N"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Stricken" - Disturbed
> 
> "N"​


"Nashville Cats" -- John Sebastian

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Shake It Off" - Mariah Carey

"F"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Shake It Off" - Mariah Carey
> 
> "F"​


"F the CC" Steve Earle

*C*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Counting Blue Cars" - Dishwalla

"S"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Counting Blue Cars" - Dishwalla
> 
> "S"​


"Six days On The Road" -- Dave Dudley

*D*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Doo Wah Diddy - Mannfred Mann



Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Doo Wah Diddy - Mannfred Mann
> 
> 
> 
> Y


"Yasgur's Farm" -- The Grateful Dead (or was it Jefferson Airplaine? I know I have it in my collection...Mountain, maybe?)

*M*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Me and You" - Cassie

"U"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Under The Gun - Sisters of Mercy


N

(I'd like to have a "C"-ending...)


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Nothing's gonna stop us - Jefferson Starship


S*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 20, 2006)

"Satin Doll" - Duke Ellington

*L*


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar

 

D*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 20, 2006)

Daylight the Dog -- O.A.R.

*G*


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Gold - Spandau Ballet


D*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

"Killer Queen" - Queen

N


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

"Nancy" by Sinatra


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"You'll Never Know" - Ella Fitzgerald

"W"​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"War of the Universe" -- Luca Turilli

*E*
(gah! e again!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

*grumble*

El Diablo - ZZ Top

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Ozone - Hypnotic Clambake

E


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Everybody's Fool" -- Evanescence

*L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Lather - Jefferson Airplane

R


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Roll the Bones" -- Rush

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Somebody To Love - jefferson Airplane

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Every Day I Write the Book- Elvis Costello

K


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

Kyle Quit the Band (lol)-Tenacious D


D


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Diggin in the Dirt- Peter Gabriel

T


----------



## idun (Jun 20, 2006)

tommy the cat - primus


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Too Much Time on My Hands- Styx

S


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Satisfaction" -- Benny Benassi

*N*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 20, 2006)

"Never Can Say Goodbye" The Jackson 5

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Narrow Daylight" - Diana Krall

"T"​


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Narrow Daylight" - Diana Krall
> 
> "T"​



_The Gunner's Dream_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Melt With You- Modern English


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"U Don't Know Me" - Basement Jaxx

"E"​


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Eat It- Weird Al

T


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"Take My Breath Away" - Jessica Simpson

Yeah, I know.

"Y"​


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

It's all good! 

You Might Think- The Cars

K


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Keine Lust" -- Rammstein

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

That Voice Again- Peter Gabriel


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Ninja Rap" -- Vanilla Ice

*P *

(Was saving that one, but you gave me no choice!^^)


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

"Peace Train" - Cat Stevens (or Yousef Islam, sigh)

N


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Nightmare" -- the pillows

E

(Can we just make e's wild cards? Because Im starting to feel that we'll never get B.)


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Englishman in New York- Sting

K


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

Esme said:


> Englishman in New York- Sting
> 
> K



_Keep Talking_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

It was originally "katamari mambo ~ Katamari Syndrome mix"
but I posted about 20 seconds too late >.<

changed it to:

"Go With the Flow" -- Queens of the Stone Age

*W*


Crazy good job though... I wouldnt have been able to do it


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Wouldn't It Be Good? -Nik Kershaw

D


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Don't Fear the Reaper" -- Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

Rapture---Blondie

E


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 20, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Rapture---Blondie
> 
> E


Eat the Rich - Krokus

H


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

"Highway to the Danger Zone" -- Kenny Loggins.

*E*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

"Enid" - Barenaked Ladies

D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Down-311

N


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

No Self Control- Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Lithium-Nirvana

M


----------



## idun (Jun 21, 2006)

master of puppets - metallica


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Some Beach--Blake Shelton

H


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Here Comes the Rain Again - Eurythmics

N*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

No Rain--Blind Melon

N


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Needle And The Damage Done - Neil Young

E*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

"Eltid" - The Low Life

D


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

King of Pain- Police

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Nearer, My God, to Thee" - Words: Sarah Adams, 1841. Music: Lowell Mason, 1856.

* E*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Erotica by Madonna
*
T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

The Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Nasty" - Janet Jackson

* Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

You Keep Me Hangin' On - Kim Wilde

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Never, Never Gonna Give You Up" - Barry White

* P*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Perspective- Peter Gabriel

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Sweet Thing" - Rufus featuring Chaka Khan

*G*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

"Gardening at Night" - R.E.M.

T


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Telling Stories-Tracy Chapman

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

"Sending a Note" - Graham Colton Band

E


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Every Rose Has its Thorn-Poison

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Nights Over Egypt" - The Jones Girls

* T*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Talk Talk- Talk Talk

K


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Killing Me Softly" Roberta Flack

* Y*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Legs - ZZ Top

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Something" The Beatles

* G*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

"Girl You Know It's True" - Milli Vanilli

"E"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Everlovin' Woman - J.J. Cale

N


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

New World---bjork


D


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed



S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Such A Shame - Talk Talk

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

"Emenius Sleepus" - Green Day

S


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> New World---bjork
> 
> 
> D



 Do you know what album or single that song is from? I haven't heard of it and I must hear it... how dare Bjork have a song that I haven't heard yet!
Scratch that! I just looked at Selma Songs and found it... I forgot about that one!!!​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

"Sad But True" - Metallica

"E"​


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

"Everybody Everybody" Black Box

* Y*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Youth Gone Wild- Skid Row

D


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> Youth Gone Wild- Skid Row
> 
> D



_Don't Leave Me Now_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> _Don't Leave Me Now_ - *Pink Floyd*


Wheel - John Mayer

L


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Love Town- Peter Gabriel


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing Compares 2 U-Sinead o'conner

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

"Boten Anna" -- Basshunter

*A*


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Affair of the Heart- Rick Springfield

T


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

"Temptation" - Moby

"N"​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Numb--U2

B


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 22, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Numb--U2
> 
> B


"Between The Wars" -- Billy Bragg

*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

*Stars and Stripes Forever* by _John Philip Sousa_


*R*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *Stars and Stripes Forever* by _John Philip Sousa_
> 
> 
> *R*


"Rah-Rah Rasputin" -- Boney M, I think.

*N*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues


N'joy another N! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale

N'other N


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica



S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Sensitive Kind - J.J. Cale

D


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Dune Buggy - Presidents Of The United States 

Y*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2006)

"Yesterday" --Beatles


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"You Make Me Feel Brand New" The Stylistics

*w*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Why Don't you and I - Santana

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Into The Great White Open - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

New Deep - John Mayer

P


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"Please Please Please" James Brown

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Something's Missing - John Mayer

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"Give It To Me, Baby" Rick James

* Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

You're Not A Number - Chris Rea


R


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

"R&B Junkie" - Janet Jackson

"E"​


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Electric Youth- Debbie Gibson

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Heaven - Chris Rea

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"Not Like This" Al Jarreau

*S*

PS - Big ups to Chris Rea


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2006)

"someday sweetheart" Jack Teagarden


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"The Closer I Get To You" Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway

* U*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

"Unmade Bed" - Sonic Youth

 Who doesn't love them?

"D"​


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*De Do Do Do De Da Da Da - The Police

A*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

"All the Things You Are" Jerome Kern

* E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't speak - No doubt

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Koladi-Ola - Yello

A
A?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

An uncommon love - Carole king


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Another Saturday Night - Cat Stevens

T


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 22, 2006)

The Jump off- Lil' Kim

F


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 22, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> The Jump off- Lil' Kim
> 
> F



_Free Four_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Red Rain- Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nasty - Janet Jackson

Y*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 23, 2006)

"Yo! Bum Rush The Show" Public Enemy 

*W*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Wishful Thinking - China Crisis

G


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Glycerine - Bush


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 23, 2006)

Every one's a winner - hot chocolate

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Run Me Down - The Notting Hillbillies

N


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

No More Words- Missing Persons

S


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 23, 2006)

Some Girls Are Bigger than Others-The Smiths


S

Now I think that deserves some rep points or some love or something, lol.


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Solsbury Hill- Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Linger-Cranberries

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Linger-Cranberries
> 
> R


"Rock Around The Clock" -- Bill Haley and the Comets

*K*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 24, 2006)

Kickin' Out The Jams - The Presidents Of The United States Of America


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*She Bop - Cyndi Lauper

P*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Punk - Gorillaz

K


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Kokomo - Beach Boys


O*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

Oklahoma! - Rogers and Hammerstein

A


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Alive and Kicking- Simple Minds

G


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Girls on Film - Duran Duran

M*


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Mr. Roboto- Styx

O


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - Beatles


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Yay! Lambie's first post!!!!

And She Was- Talking heads

S


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

I used Solsbury Hill aaaaaaaaaages ago.. 
Lead a Normal Life- Peter Gabriel

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Excuse Me - Peter Gabriel

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Eye of the Tiger- Survivor 

R


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

SHOCK THE MONKEY- Peter Gabriel

Y


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Lucretia My Reflection - Sisters of Mercy

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 24, 2006)

No good for me - the corrs

E


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

Eject - Senser 

T


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

You're the One for Me Fatty-Morrisey


Y


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

YMCA - Village People

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Acres Wild - Jethro Tull

D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Delicious Thickalicious-Plumpa Humpa


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Sing A Song Of Love To Me - Chris Rea

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Endless Love - Diana Ross, Lionel Richie

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

All In Your Head - Purple Schoolbus

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> All In Your Head - Purple Schoolbus
> 
> D


"Deep Purple" -- April Stevens and Nino Tempo

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

El Diablo - ZZ Top

O


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> El Diablo - ZZ Top
> 
> O


"Over The Hills And Far Away" -- Led Zeppelin

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

You Got Me On So Bad - J.J. Cale

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Got Me On So Bad - J.J. Cale
> 
> D


"Do That To Me One More Time" -- Captain and Tenille

*E*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Echo Valley 2-6809 - The Partridge Family


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

99 Red Ballons - Nena

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Echo Valley 2-6809 - The Partridge Family


So, are you looking for the Y from 'valley', or the E from 'nine'?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Neither it's the S in Balloons now....

Shaking the Tree - Peter Gabriel

E


----------



## Aliena (Jun 24, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Neither it's the S in Balloons now....
> 
> Shaking the Tree - Peter Gabriel
> 
> E



Everybreath You Take. 
T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> 99 Red Ballons - Nena
> 
> S


Oops! That was posted while I was typing my question. :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Everybreath You Take.
> T


E, actually.

"Every Day" -- Buddy Holly

*Y*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Yesterday - The Beatles


"You're Spookin' The Horses" -- Fred Eaglesmith

*S*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Sunday Mornin Comin Down-Johnny Cash


N


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

No Self Control - Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> No Self Control - Peter Gabriel
> 
> L


"Let It Be" -- yer Beatles

*E*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Evenflow---Pearl Jam


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Wallflower- Peter Gabriel


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Wouldn't It Be Good - Nik Kershaw

D*


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't do me Like That- Tom Petty


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*The Tide is High - Blondie

H*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

mango said:


> *The Tide is High - Blondie
> 
> H*


"Hardin Wouldn't Run" -- Steve Earle

*N*


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Naked in the Rain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

N*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

mango said:


> *Naked in the Rain - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> N*


"Nitrous" -- Dick Dale

*S*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Good...plenty of time to fix it!

The Dick Dale tune is actually "Nitro".

So, *O*

I'm going out to eat, and I expect an anser by the time I'm back!

Harrumph!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 25, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> So, *O*



*Over The Hills and Far Away*- Led Zeppelin.

*Y*... Comin' up next.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> *Over The Hills and Far Away*- Led Zeppelin.
> 
> *Y*... Comin' up next.


Heh...I just did that song about a page ago..

"You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' " -- the Righteous Brothers

I've seen it as Feelin' and as Feeling, so:

Either *N *or *G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, I'll take a "G"...

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G again...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, I'll take a "G"...
> 
> Gone Fishing - Chris Rea
> 
> G again...


"Guitar Town" -- Steve Earle

*N*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing Yet-Tracy Chapman

t


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

The Mention Of Your Name - Chris Rea

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Nothing Yet-Tracy Chapman
> 
> t


"Tokyo" -- Bruce Cockburn

*O*

Oops, too late!

"Nowhere Road" -- Steve Earle

*D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't Cry Sister - J.J. Cale

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't Cry Sister - J.J. Cale
> 
> R


"Roll On" -- Alabama

*N*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now - Samantha Fox

W


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now - Samantha Fox
> 
> W


"Wild Thing" -- the Troggs

*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Ghost Town - The Specials

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ghost Town - The Specials
> 
> N


"No,No Song" -- Hoyt Axton (covered by George Harrison, I think)

*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top
> 
> E


"Everybody Loves Somebody, Sometime" -- Dean Martin

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Erotica - Madonna

Ah!


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Another one bites the Dust - Queen

T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

The Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple

N


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs

 

E*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "No,No Song" -- Hoyt Axton (covered by George Harrison, I think)
> 
> *G*


Actually it was Ringo Starr who covered it!


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

sometimes when we touch - dan hill


H


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

How Soon is Now-The Smiths


W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

Wombling merry xmas - the wombles  

S


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 25, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Wombling merry xmas - the wombles
> 
> S


Sunshine - Alice in Chains

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Early In the Morning - BB King

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G (oopsy!)


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Good Year for The Roses - Elvis Costello

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf

G (again?)


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Girl From The North Country - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Girl From The North Country - Rod Stewart
> 
> Y


"Yakkety Sax" -- Boots Randolph

*X*

*ducks for cover*


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 25, 2006)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

~U~


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Xanadu - Olivia Newton John
> 
> ~U~


Ha! That's the only one I could think of, too!

"Under A Stormy Sky" -- Daniel Lanois

*Y*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Y'all Gone Miss Me - Snoop Dogg

E


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 25, 2006)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - The Police

~C~


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Can You Please Crawl Out Your Window? - Bob Dylan

W


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Why not me-The Judds



E (eek!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Even In His Youth - Nirvana


H


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Even In His Youth - Nirvana
> 
> 
> H


Highway to Hell - AC/DC

L


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith



R


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2006)

Rain...Madonna


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Noclue1-60 - Dancewolf

Y or, if you find some, 0...


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

"Yes, Yes Ya'll" - Beastie Boys

L


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland


W


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland
> 
> 
> W



_What Do You Want From Me_ - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Everything You Know Is Wrong - Weird Al Yankovic


G


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

"Good" - Better than Ezra

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't You - Simple Minds

U


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

"U Can't Touch This" - MC Hammer

S

...word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Such A Shame - Talk Talk

E 
... ek!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

"Everybody Plays The Fool" - The Main Ingredient

*L*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 26, 2006)

Love is always seventeen - David Gates

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Easter Parade - Irving Berlin

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Novelty Song - Keller Williams

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Goldrush - Yello

H


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

"How Do You Keep the Music Playing" - James Ingram and Patti Austin

*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G

Post #3000... oops.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

"Gone 'Til November" - Wyclef Jean 

*R*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

"Romance" - R.E.M.

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 26, 2006)

Every Day - Steve Winwood

Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

"Your Beautiful" - James Blunt (I hate this song, ugh)

L


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Love Bites- Def Leppard


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Love Bites- Def Leppard


Heh. That reads like a _headline._

"Singin' The Blues" -- Hank Williams

No damn "senior", "junior", or "the third"..Just _*Hank*!_

S


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Sexual Healing- Marvin Gaye


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Sexual Healing- Marvin Gaye


"Going, Gone" -- Kathy Mattea

*E*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 27, 2006)

Everyday - Buddy Holly


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Everyday - Buddy Holly


"You Needed Me" -- Anne Murray

*E*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

Edge Of Darkness - Eric Clapton


S


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Shadrach - The Beastie Boys

H*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Lawdy Mama - Steppenwolf

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

"Ain't Nobody" Rufus and Chaka Khan

* Y*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Your Bright Baby Blues - Jackson Browne

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

"September" - Earth Wind and Fire

*R*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

"Red Summer Sun" - Third Eye Blind

N


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Naked - Bon Jovi

D


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't Get Me Wrong- The Pretenders

G


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Gambler's Roll - The Allman Brothers Band

L


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

LIfe in a Northern Town- Dream Academy

N


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

"Name" - Goo Goo Dolls

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

More friggin' E songs! ARGH!

Every Rose has its Thorn- Poison


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

_Effervescent Elephant_ - *Syd Barrett*




*T*


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

True Colors- Cyndi Lauper

s


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

You guys get to this too damn quick!

"Southside" - Moby feat. Gwen Stefani

E, again...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

_Everybody Plays the Fool_ - *Aaron Neville*


*L*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

"Livin' on a Prayer" - Bon Jovi

That one goes out to all the Jerseyites! I'm not from there, but I love it 

R to next!


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Roll Me Away-- Bob Seger

For all Michigan people! 

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

You and I Both - Jason Mraz


H


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Humdrum- Peter Gabriel

M


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits



G


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

DAMN YOU ALL FOR BEING FASTER THAN ME!

"Going the Distance" - Cake

... so now you get another E! Hurumph!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> DAMN YOU ALL FOR BEING FASTER THAN ME!
> 
> "Going the Distance" - Cake
> 
> ... so now you get another E! Hurumph!



First of all! 

Hahahahhahaha *slow-poke*

Ok E again! :doh: 

Electrolite - R.E.M.

Sorry for another ----->


E.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

*grumble*

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol

E again...

Ha!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Eyes of the World - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

N


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - "Never Had To Knock On Wood" 


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't You - Simple Minds

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Baggy Trousers - Madness

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - "Never Had To Knock On Wood"
> 
> 
> D




Gotcha. That song is called "Impression that I Get"


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Baggy Trousers - Madness
> 
> S




Another song I hate but...

"Sweet Surrender" - Sarah McLachlan

R


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

Next - "L"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Rebel Yell - Billy Idol
> 
> Next - "L"


"Last Of The Secret Agents" -- Nancy Sinatra

(B-side to the single "These Boots Are Made For Walkin'")

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

"Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" - The Beatles 

S to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 28, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" - The Beatles
> 
> S to next!


"Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay" -- Otis Redding

*Y*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

Y.M.C.A. - Village People

next "A"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Y.M.C.A. - Village People
> 
> next "A"


"Angel Is A Centerfold" -- J. Geills Band

*D*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Gotcha. That song is called "Impression that I Get"




*DoH* :doh: 

I had a feeling that I might get one of the song titles wrong one of these days... It's weird that I also once knew that song as "Impression That I Get, also.... somehow forget it, though.

I also know some of the guitar chords to that song also, heh.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2006)

Daniel - Elton John


L


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

To stick with Elton... "Levon" 

N!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

No More Words - Yello

S


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Send Me an Angel- Real Life

L


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2006)

*Last Goodbye - Jeff Buckley

 

E*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2006)

"Equinox" John Coltrane

*X*


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Xanadu- Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Up 'n' Away - Mr. President

Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

"You Won't See Me" - The Beatles

E... suckers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Eightyseven - The Snozzberries


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Eightyseven - The Snozzberries



SEXY.

"Never There" - Cake

E again! I'm terrible... I know. At least T-Wolf's got a sense of humor about it


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

:bow:

Ever And Ever - Just Friends

R


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

"Respect" - Aretha 

T!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Temptation - Heaven 17

N?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 29, 2006)

Needles and Pins - The Searchers

Next "S"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Sunshine Reggae - Laid Back

E ...ek


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Talking in Your Sleep- Romantics

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Power Of The Light - 100%

T


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

The Sun Always Shines on TV- Ah-Ha

V


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Voodoo People - The Progidy

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Ed is Dead- The Pixies

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Der Berg Ruft - K 2

T


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 29, 2006)

"Tears in Heaven" - Eric Clapton

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 29, 2006)

Easily - red hot chilli peppers


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

You Spin Me Around - Dead Or Alive

D


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

Dragostea Din Tei (the mai-a hi song or numa numa yey song, finnish I think)

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

I Want A Fat Babe - Snacktreat Boys

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 30, 2006)

"Everything to Everyone" - Everclear

E, again...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Everything to Everyone" - Everclear
> 
> E, again...


"Even When I'm Blue" -- Steve Earle

*E*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 30, 2006)

"Enter Sandman" - Metallica

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Enter Sandman" - Metallica
> 
> N


"Norwegian Wood" -- The Beatles

*D*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Daydream Believer - The Monkees


"Read 'Em And Weep" -- Junior Brown

*P*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Point Of No Return - Centory

N


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

Need You Tonight- INXS

T


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 30, 2006)

"Thunder Road" - The Boss

D to next!


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Don't Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John

T


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

Time of Your Life [good riddance]

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

E again?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

Keep on Trucking

G


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Keep on Trucking
> 
> G


"Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" -- Cyndi Lauper

*N*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

Nevermind- Nirvana


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 30, 2006)

Atomic - Blondie


C


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

also Blondie

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Early Morning Strangers - Barry Manilow

S


----------



## thedarkeststar (Jun 30, 2006)

Small Town - John Mellencamp

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

thedarkeststar said:


> Small Town - John Mellencamp
> 
> N


"New York, New York" -- Francis Albert Sinatra

*K*


----------



## thedarkeststar (Jun 30, 2006)

Kinda I Want To -Nine Inch Nails


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 1, 2006)

"Over the Hills and Far Away" - Led Zeppelin

... I have a personal attachment to this song, because it's my "wake up song" at school- I play it on the way to class to get me going... EVERYDAY.

Y to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Over the Hills and Far Away" - Led Zeppelin
> 
> ... I have a personal attachment to this song, because it's my "wake up song" at school- I play it on the way to class to get me going... EVERYDAY.
> 
> Y to next!


"Yep!" -- Duane Eddy

*P*


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2006)

Papa Don't Preach- Madonna

H


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 1, 2006)

"Holiday in Cambodia" -- Dead Kennedys

*A*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Edit: too slow.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Holiday in Cambodia" -- Dead Kennedys
> 
> *A*


"Are You Ready For The Country?" -- Niel Young

*Y*


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2006)

You Won't Ever Be Lonely - Andy Griggs


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Esme said:


> You Won't Ever Be Lonely - Andy Griggs


"Yasgur's Farm" -- Mountain

*M*


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2006)

"My Maria" - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Esme said:


> "My Maria" - Brooks & Dunn


Love that song!

"Abilene" -- George Hamilton IV

*E* (sorry, I came up with 3 anwers before this, and they all started with E also)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Echos - N.R.P.S.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Echos - N.R.P.S.


"Slow Train" -- Spooky Moon

*N*


----------



## thedarkeststar (Jul 1, 2006)

Number - Cross Canadian Ragweed

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

thedarkeststar said:


> Number - Cross Canadian Ragweed
> 
> R


The other CCR! (I didn't know anyone here knew about them!)

"Rebel Yell" -- Billy Idol

*L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Ramble On Rose - Grateful Dead


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 1, 2006)

"Evenflow" - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Who The F... Is Alice - Smokie

Eeek!  An E!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 1, 2006)

"Earth Crisis" - Steel Pulse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Star Trekkin' - The Firm

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2006)

"Never Too Much" Luther Vandross

*H*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

He's Gone - Grateful Dead


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Eins, Zwei, Polizei - Mo-Do

I


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 1, 2006)

"Intergalactic" - Beastie Boys

C to next!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2006)

Changes by David Bowie

S


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 1, 2006)

Shower me with you Love--Surface

E


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Madonna

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2006)

Turn me on - Norah Jones


N


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

Naked in The Jungle - Van Morrison

E


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2006)

Every Time You Go Away

Y


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

You've Been Around Too Long - Carole King

G


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> You've Been Around Too Long - Carole King
> 
> G


"Girl OnThe Billboard" -- Del Reeves

*D*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2006)

Simple Minds

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Simple Minds
> 
> E


"Essence" -- Lucinda Williams

*E*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2006)

done by a lot of artists but recently covered by Springsteen.

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> done by a lot of artists but recently covered by Springsteen.
> 
> L


"Love Shack" -- The B-52s

*K*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 1, 2006)

Knight in Rusty Armour - Peter and Gordon

"R"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Knight in Rusty Armour - Peter and Gordon
> 
> "R"


"Raining In My Heart" -- Buddy Holly

*T*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2006)

Turn Turn Turn by the Byrds

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

No One - 2 Unlimited

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 1, 2006)

"End of the Road" - Boyz II Men

D to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "End of the Road" - Boyz II Men
> 
> D to next!


"Down On My Knees" -- John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band (as Eddie and the Cruisers).

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 2, 2006)

"Sounds of Silence" - Simon and Garfunkel

E, woop woop!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Sounds of Silence" - Simon and Garfunkel
> 
> E, woop woop!


"Eat It" -- Wierd Al Yankovic

*T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Trancebell - Dancewolf

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Trancebell - Dancewolf
> 
> L


"Lovers In A Dangerous Time" -- Bruce Cockburn

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Man, all these "E"s... 

Everything I Own - Boy George

N


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

Never give up on the good times - Spice Girls (girl power!)

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2006)

Song for you - Barclay James Harvest


U


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Unskinny Bop- Poison

P


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Unskinny Bop- Poison
> 
> P


"Poison Lovers" -- Steve Earle and Siobhan Kennedy

*S*


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Suburbia- Pet Shop Boys

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Suburbia- Pet Shop Boys
> 
> A


"All Along The Watchtower" -- Bob Dylan

*R*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Radio Free Moscow - Jethro Tull

W


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Running up that Hill- Kate Bush


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Running up that Hill- Kate Bush


"Lovers Live Longer" -- The Bellamy Brothers

*R*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Radio Free Moscow - Jethro Tull
> 
> W


Didn't see that one.

"War" --(What is it good for?--I forget who did it)

Still *R*


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Nicely played FreeThinker!

Okay...

Roll with it- Steve Winwood

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Nicely played FreeThinker!
> 
> Okay...
> 
> ...


Thank you, Esme!

"To Have And Have Not" -- Billy Bragg

*T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Tears Don't Lie - Mark Oh

E?... EEK! 
*runs to hide*


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm taking "E" away from you Timberwolf!:shocked: 

Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears for Fears

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm taking "E" away from you Timberwolf!:shocked:
> 
> Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears for Fears
> 
> D


"Dream" -- The Everly Brothers

*M*


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

More Than This- Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> More Than This- Peter Gabriel
> 
> S


"Someday" -- Steve Earle

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - Joe Cocker

Oops, another Y...
*scratches head*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

You're Getting to Be a Habit with Me - Frank Sinatra

E


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Endless Summer Nights- Richard Marx

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't like "E"s, sorry...

Californication - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

N


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Naked Eye - Simple Minds

E


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't like "E"s, sorry...



It's OK Timberwolf.. I was teasing.  

I've got this one...

Epic- Faith No More

C


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Cabaret - Louis Armstrong

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - Genesis

T again...

@Esme: The "I don't like..." was directed to lmbchp... he had posted just at about the same time as you... My answer to yours is in your rep...


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2006)

Take a chance on me - ABBA

E


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Okee doke Timberwolf... Cool. 

Take it on the run- REO Speedwagon

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

No Doubt About It - Hot Chocolate

T


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

lmbchp is a she!

Take A Bow - Madonna

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Oopsy! Sorry!

Will You Miss Me - The Notting Hillbillies

Eek! An E! Take it away from me! :shocked:


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

Everyday is like Sunday - Morrissey

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Good song from Morrissey, Isa! 

Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly


N


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

New Moon on Monday- Duran Duran

Y


----------



## The Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

You and Me -- Lifehouse

Crap... *E* again...


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

Yanqui Go Home by Camper Van Beethoven

E


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Swampy.

Engel - Rammstein

L


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Camper Van Beethoven! Man am I having a flashback now.  Do you know where the hell Bill is? 

Englishman in New York- Sting

K


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 3, 2006)

Kicks - Paul Revere and the Raiders

"S"


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

"Sugar, We're Goin' Down" - Fall Out Boy

"N"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Sugar, We're Goin' Down" - Fall Out Boy
> 
> "N"​


"New Sensation" -- INXS

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

"Nasty Girl" - Notorious BIG

"L"

Have I posted this before?​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Fingers - Luscious Jackson


S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Lady Fingers - Luscious Jackson
> 
> 
> S


"Special" -- Chrissy Hynde and the Pretenders

*L*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Lost In Emotion - Lisa Lisa and The Cult Jam


N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Lost In Emotion - Lisa Lisa and The Cult Jam
> 
> 
> N


"Nobody" -- Sylvia

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

You Spin Me Around - Dead Or Alive

D


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jul 3, 2006)

well, then, i gotta

dead or alive - bon jovi


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

"Eight Easy Steps" - Alanis Morrisette

"S"​


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jul 3, 2006)

stay - lisa loeb


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 3, 2006)

"Yeah Toast" - The Bob and Tom Radio Show... hehe

T!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Two Gunslingers - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"You Really Got A Hold On Me" - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

*E*


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Escape (The Pina Colada Song)- Rupert Holmes

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"Giant Steps" John Coltrane 

*S*


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Sledgehammer- Peter Gabriel

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"Rock The Casbah" The Clash

* H*


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Heat of the Moment- Asia

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"'Til Tomorrow" Marvin Gaye

*W*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "'Til Tomorrow" Marvin Gaye
> 
> *W*



"Working For The Weekend" Loverboy

*D*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2006)

"Down at Papa Joe's" Dixiebelles


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"Something About You" Level 42 

*U*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 3, 2006)

Uniform - Jethro Tull

M


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jul 3, 2006)

Moon River - Dean Martin

R


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Right Thurr - Chingy

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

"Ring My Bell" Anita Ward 

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Ring My Bell" Anita Ward
> 
> *L*


"Levi Stubbs' Tears" -- Billy Bragg

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 3, 2006)

"Scar Tissue" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E to next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Scar Tissue" - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> E to next!


"Everybody! Everybody!" -- Homestarrunner Theme.

*Y*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 4, 2006)

"You Will Love" - Rick Recht

E to next, again...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "You Will Love" - Rick Recht
> 
> E to next, again...


What is _with_ you with these _Es?_

"Esmeralda's Hollywood" -- Steve Earle (might have used this before--not sure)

*D*


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

Down By The Water - PJ Harvey 

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Down By The Water - PJ Harvey
> 
> R


"Richard" -- Billy Bragg

*D*


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Richard" -- Billy Bragg
> 
> *D*



Do What You Wanna Do - Lords Of Acid 

O


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Do What You Wanna Do - Lords Of Acid
> 
> O


"Ontario, Quebec and Me" -- Billy Bragg

*E *

(sorry)


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison
> 
> N


"Narcolepsy" -- Caroline Wiles

*Y*


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Narcolepsy" -- Caroline Wiles
> 
> *Y*



Yeah - Usher

H


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Yeah - Usher
> 
> H


"Hell's Bells" -- AC/DC

*S*


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Hell's Bells" -- AC/DC
> 
> *S*



Somewhere Down The Crazy River - Robbie Robertson

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Somewhere Down The Crazy River - Robbie Robertson
> 
> R


"Rule Nor Reason" -- Billy Bragg

*N*


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Rule Nor Reason" -- Billy Bragg
> 
> *N*



Numb - U2

B


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 4, 2006)

Isa said:


> Numb - U2
> 
> B



"Breakdown" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

*N*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 4, 2006)

No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney

S


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
> 
> S



Showdown At Big Sky - Robbie Robertson 

Y


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

You Are My Kind- Santana f. Seal

D


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

Du Hast - Rammstein 

T


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 4, 2006)

Thicker Than Blood - Garth Brooks

D


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't Talk to Strangers- Rick Springfield

S


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 4, 2006)

Stay The Night - Chicago

T


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Toy Soldiers- Martika

S


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 4, 2006)

Stay with You - Goo Goo Dolls

U


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Urgent- Foreigner

T


----------



## Christina416 (Jul 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> Urgent- Foreigner
> 
> T


Try - Janis Joplin

Y


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Yesterday- The Beatles

Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Yellow Submarine" - The Beatles

E, again...


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

"Eli, the Barrow Boy" by The Decemberists

S!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Stand" - R.E.M.

D to next!


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't Stand so Close to Me- The Police

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Elevation" - U2

N to next!


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

Names, by Cat Power. 

X to the next!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Names, by Cat Power.
> 
> X to the next!



Haha... I think you need a rule reminder. You have to give an "S" to the next because that's what your song ended in. So in that case...

"Song for the Dumped" - Ben Folds Five

D to next!


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

Woopsie!

"Dancing In The Street" -- David Bowie/Mick Jagger

T!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Time" - Hootie and the Blowfish

E... sorry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

It's OK, got some reinforcements...

Everlasting Love - Sandra

E...


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Everybody have fun tonight- Wang Chung

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Top Of The World" - Kenya Gruv

*D*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2006)

Esme said:


> Everybody have fun tonight- Wang Chung
> 
> T



"The End Is The Beginning Is The End" - The Smashing Pumpkins

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Dream on Dreamer" - The Brand New Heavies

*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Ride On Time - Black Box

E?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Everytime We Say Goodbye" - Cole Porter

*E*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Everytime We Say Goodbye" - Cole Porter
> 
> *E*



"Enter Sandman" Metallica

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Naima" John Coltrane

*A*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

A little respect - wheatus


T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Turn On The Action" - Quincy Jones

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

new - No Doubt


W


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"What's Goin' On?" - Marvin Gaye

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

Never let her go - David Gates


O


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Everlong" - Foo Fighters

G to next!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

"Ghetto Heaven" - The Family Stand

*N*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"No Sleep Till Brooklyn" - Beastie Boys

N again!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "No Sleep Till Brooklyn" - Beastie Boys
> 
> N again!


"Night Moves" -- Bob Seeger

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"Stone Free" - Jimi Hendrix

*E*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Stone Free" - Jimi Hendrix
> 
> *E*


"Easy" -- The Oak Ridge Boys

*Y*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

"You've Lost that Lovin' Feelin'" - Righteous Brothers

*N*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 5, 2006)

Na,Na,Hey,Hey (Kiss Him Goodbye) by Steam

"Y"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Na,Na,Hey,Hey (Kiss Him Goodbye) by Steam
> 
> "Y"


"You Wonderful You" -- Judy Garland

*U*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Under the Bridge-Red hot Chili Peppers


E


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Under the Bridge-Red hot Chili Peppers
> 
> 
> E


"Enjoy Yourself, It's Later Than You Think" -- Guy Lombrdo Orchestra

*K*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Karma Cameleion (SP?? lol!)-Boy George

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Karma Cameleion (SP?? lol!)-Boy George
> 
> N


"No More No Trespassing" -- George Fox

*G*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Girls Girls Girls--Motley Crue (hell yeah! lol)


S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Girls Girls Girls--Motley Crue (hell yeah! lol)
> 
> 
> S


"Still" -- Whispering Bill Anderson

*L*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 6, 2006)

Less than Strangers-Tracy Chapman


S


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 6, 2006)

Somebody Already Broke My Heart - Sade

T


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

"Tainted Love" - Tears for Fears

E


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything I Own - Bread


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

"Namaste" - Beastie Boys


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Evil Ways - Santana


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

"Something In The Way You Make Me Feel" - Stephanie Mills

* L*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

"Losing My Religion" - R.E.M.

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Night Train - Yello

N?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

"No One In The World" - Anita Baker 

*D*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't need the sun to shine - Gabrielle


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

"Epistrophy" - Thelonious Monk

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kant&#233;

Those "E"s seem to be haunting me...


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

E.S.P. - Bee Gees

P

(at least i wasn't the only one reprimanded for creating e's! I've been on my best behavior now!) LOL


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

"Plowed" - Sponge

D!


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Down in The Boondocks - Kenny Loggins

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

"Star Me Kitten" - R.E.M.

N!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 7, 2006)

"Never Too Far To Fall" - George Benson

*L*


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

Killing Me Softly With His Song~Roberta Flack

G next


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Golden Boy - Sin With Sebastian

Y ay!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 7, 2006)

"Yellow" - Coldplay

W!


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Waiting For A Star To Fall- Boy Meets Girl


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Waiting For A Star To Fall- Boy Meets Girl


"Lets Do It" -- Cole Porter

(Full title is "Lets Do It, Lets Fall In Love", but I didn't want to end with an 'E')

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Things can only get better- Howard Jones

R to the next!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Things can only get better- Howard Jones
> 
> R to the next!


"R.E.S.P.E.C.T." -- Aretha Franklin

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Two of Hearts- Stacey Q

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Two of Hearts- Stacey Q
> 
> S


"Santa Claus Is Coming To Town" -- practically everyone

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Nikita- Elton John

A


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Another Brick in the Wall" -- Pink Floyd

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Another Brick in the Wall" -- Pink Floyd
> 
> *L*


"Lover" -- John Anthony

*R*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Renegade- Styx

Oh yeah... I pulled the E card.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Renegade- Styx
> 
> Oh yeah... I pulled the E card.


"Even When I'm Blue" -- Steve Earle

*E*

Right back atcha! Grr...


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Encounter" -- Nobuo Uematsu.

*R*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Encounter" -- Nobuo Uematsu.
> 
> *R*


"Ridge Runner Rag" -- The Sadies

*G*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Girl" -- Beck

*L*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

LoveShack -B52s 

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> LoveShack -B52s
> 
> L


That's K, actually.  

"Knowing Me, Knowing You" -- Abba

*U*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Umaro" -- Nobuo Uematsu

*O*

_man every time I throw that one out there that would end in X...._


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "katamari mambo ~ Katamari Syndrome mix" -- Yuri Misumi, Nobue Matsubara & Sakamoto-chan
> *X*


*slumps in chair*



.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Umaro" -- Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> *O*


"Orphans Of Wealth" -- Don McLean

*H*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

oh come on... I changed it... lol


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"High Noon" -- DJ Shadow

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "High Noon" -- DJ Shadow
> 
> *N*


"Night Rider's Lament" -- Ian Tyson

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Never Tear Us Apart- INXS

T

(sorry about the dyslexia earlier)


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Tatakau Monotachi" -- Nobuo Uematsu

*I*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Tatakau Monotachi" -- Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> *I*


"In The Still Of The Night" -- The Tokens

*T*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"The Home of Dragons" -- Yoko Shimomura

*S*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "The Home of Dragons" -- Yoko Shimomura
> 
> *S*


"Slow Hand" -- Conway Twitty (yeah, I know it's a cover)

*D*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

"Dracula" -- Gorrillaz

*A*


----------



## Ceres (Jul 7, 2006)

Ant rap-adam and the ants
ceres


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Pac-Man Fever, Buckner & Garcia


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> Pac-Man Fever, Buckner & Garcia


"Rock And Roll Hootchie-Coo" -- Rick Derringer

*O*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

"Organ Donor" -- Dj Shadow


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Organ Donor" -- Dj Shadow


"Roxy Roller" -- Suzi Quatro

*R*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

"Rowdy Rumble" -- Yoko Shimomura

*E*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Rowdy Rumble" -- Yoko Shimomura
> 
> *E*


"Ellis Unit One" -- Steve Earle

*E*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

"Epitaph" -- Nobuo Uematsu

*H*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Epitaph" -- Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> *H*


"Heroes" -- Sothern Pacific

*S*


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

September Morn- Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

"Nervous" -- Toshiro Masuda

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 8, 2006)

"Sour Girl" - Stone Temple Pilots

L


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> "Nervous" -- Toshiro Masuda
> 
> *S*



Saved by Zero - The Fixx

O


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Sour Girl" - Stone Temple Pilots
> 
> L



Since I screwed it up, I'll go.

La Isla Bonita - Madonna

A


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 8, 2006)

"Army" - Ben Folds

Y


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2006)

"Youth Gone Wild" - Skid Row


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2006)

"Die Walkure (The Ride of The Valkyries)" - Richard Wagner (composer)


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "Die Walkure (The Ride of The Valkyries)" - Richard Wagner (composer)




Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Isa said:


> Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran
> 
> A


"Alone Again, Naturally" -- Gilbert O'Sullivan

*Y*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 9, 2006)

"You Baby" The Turtles


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

"YYZ" -- Rush

Z


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Zaar- Peter Gabriel

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Zaar- Peter Gabriel
> 
> R


"Riding On The Wind" -- Gary Fjellgaard

*D*


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

_Don't Know Why_, Norah Jones




Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> _Don't Know Why_, Norah Jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You Can Leave Your Hat On" -- Joe Cocker

*N*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

"Nebraska" - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 9, 2006)

Ant music - Adam & the ants



C


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Ant music - Adam & the ants
> 
> 
> 
> C


"Carry Me, Carrie" -- Dr. Hook

*E* -- Sorry, first song I thought of...


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Easy Lover, Phil Collins

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Easy Lover, Phil Collins
> 
> R


"Ride With Me, Baby" -- Steppenwolf

*Y*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

"Ride with Me" - Nelly

E


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Ride with Me" - Nelly
> 
> E



"Eleanor Put Your Boots On" - Franz Ferdinand

"N"​


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

"New Girl" - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## idun (Jul 9, 2006)

lady love - robin trower


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Etienne - Guess Patti

E ek


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Etienne - Guess Patti
> 
> E ek



Um, um...
I didn't wanna have to use this but, 
"Emotional" - Diana DeGarmo

I haaate that song, but my little sister sure loves it.

"L"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Um, um...
> I didn't wanna have to use this but,
> "Emotional" - Diana DeGarmo
> 
> ...


"Lets Fall To Pieces Together" -- George Strait.

*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Run Me Down - The Notting Hillbillies

N


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Run Me Down - The Notting Hillbillies
> 
> N



No Regrets - Robbie Williams

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Isa said:


> No Regrets - Robbie Williams
> 
> S


"So You Wanna Be A Cowboy Singer" -- Waylon Jennings and Tony Joe White

*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Rock Me - Steppenwolf

E, d****t!
I'm running out of "R"s, too...


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

"Emit Remmus" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## The Kid (Jul 9, 2006)

"Shoulda" -- Hinder

*A*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

"Americana" - The Offspring

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Americana" - The Offspring
> 
> A


"Amerika v. 6.0 (The Best We Can Do)" -- Steve Earle

*O* (That's the letter, not the number)


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

One Night in Bangkok, Murray Head

K


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 9, 2006)

Koka-Kola, The Clash

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> One Night in Bangkok, Murray Head
> 
> K


*Great song to listen to with headphones!*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Koka-Kola, The Clash
> 
> A


"Alabama Getaway" -- The Grateful Dead

*Y*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Alabama Getaway" -- The Grateful Dead
> 
> *Y*



"Yeah Yeah Yeah"- The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


H


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Yeah Yeah Yeah"- The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
> 
> 
> H


"Hava Nagila"

*A*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Hava Nagila"
> 
> *A*



Nice one...

A Breath of Fresh air- Johnick Meets Ftl (Henry Street reprise)

pfft... I was thinking about it, and then I realized I was listening to it.

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Nice one...
> 
> A Breath of Fresh air- Johnick Meets Ftl (Henry Street reprise)
> 
> ...


"Red River Valley" -- another traditional one!

*Y*





Edit: Thanks, Jon!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Red River Valley" -- another traditional one!
> 
> *Y*
> 
> ...




"You don't want drama"- 8 Ball and MJG

A again!!!  Tradition from you again!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> "You don't want drama"- 8 Ball and MJG
> 
> A again!!!  Tradition from you again!!!


"Armageddon It" -- Def Leppard (I think...)

*T*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Armageddon It" -- Def Leppard (I think...)
> 
> *T*



"There it go"-- Juelez Santana

O


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Armageddon It" -- Def Leppard (I think...)
> 
> *T*



The End of the World - The Cure

*D*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> "There it go"-- Juelez Santana
> 
> O


"Old Time Feelin'" -- Guy Clark

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

No Reply at All- Genesis

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> No Reply at All- Genesis
> 
> L


"Livingston Saturday Night" -- Jimmy Buffett

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

The Heat is On, Glenn Frey

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> The Heat is On, Glenn Frey
> 
> N


"No Depression" -- Uncle Tupelo

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Nothing at All- Heart

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Nothing at All- Heart
> 
> L


"Love Letters In The Sand" -- Patsy Cline (amoung others)

*D*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't Go- Yaz

O


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Don't Go- Yaz
> 
> O


"Obla-di, Obli-da" -- yer Beatles

*A*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah! Leah!, Donnie Iris

H


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Ah! Leah!, Donnie Iris
> 
> H


"Homeward Bound" -- John Denver, I think. No, Simon and Garfunkel.

*D*


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Homeward Bound" -- John Denver, I think. No, Simon and Garfunkel.
> 
> *D*




Don't Pay the Ferryman- Chris DeBurgh

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Don't Pay the Ferryman- Chris DeBurgh
> 
> N


"Never Gonna Give You Up" -- Rick Astley

*P*


----------



## Esme (Jul 10, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Never Gonna Give You Up" -- Rick Astley
> 
> *P*




*Pretty In Pink, The Psychedelic Furs

K*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 10, 2006)

Esme said:


> *Pretty In Pink, The Psychedelic Furs
> 
> K*


Nice pink post for that song, Esme!

"Kooky, Lend me Your Comb" -- Alan Ginsberg and Connie Stevens

*B*




Edit: "Aw, Baby, you're the ginchiest!"


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"Blinded by the Light" - Bruce Springsteen, NOT MANFRED MANN!!!

... I'm adamant about that one, since it's probably my favorite song and Manfred Mann f*cked it up... bigtime.

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Blinded by the Light" - Bruce Springsteen, NOT MANFRED MANN!!!
> 
> ... I'm adamant about that one, since it's probably my favorite song and Manfred Mann f*cked it up... bigtime.
> 
> T


"The Busy Girl Buys Beauty" -- Billy Bragg

*Y*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

You Beat Me to the Punch - Mary Wells

"H"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You Beat Me to the Punch - Mary Wells
> 
> "H"


"Harry, The Hairy Ape" -- Ray Stevens

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Everybody Gonfi-Gon - Two Cowboys

N


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

"Nothin' Good About Goodbye" -- Hinder

*E*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"El Distorto De Melodica" - Everclear

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

"All About The Heaven" - The Borthers Johnson

*N*


----------



## Caine (Jul 10, 2006)

"Numb" By Linkin Park
B


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Beat Dis - Bomb The Base

S


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

"Scatman" -- Scatman John

*N*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

"North, East, South, West" - Kool & the Gang

*T*


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

"Thanks for Nothing" -- Sum 41

*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

N


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

Next Time I Fall In Love - Peter Cetera



E


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"Everything" - Pacifier

G


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

Goldfinger - Shilry Bassey


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

"Remind Me" - Patrice Rushen

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Exitus - E Nomine

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"Symphony in C" - Cake

C


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

"Cut The Cake" - AVERAGE WHITE BAND

* E*


----------



## Caine (Jul 11, 2006)

"Easier to Run" LinkinPark

N


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"New Slang" - The Shins

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

"Good Times" - Chic

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Good Times" - Chic
> 
> *S*


"Sexual" - Amber

"L"​


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Sexual" - Amber
> 
> "L"​



"Love Under New Management" - Mikki Howard

*T*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"Soma" - The Strokes

A


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Soma" - The Strokes
> 
> A



"All Night Long" - Common, Erykah Badu, & The Roots

"G"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Gun Love - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"Eye of the Tiger" - Survivor

R


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2006)

"Rats" - Syd Barrett

*S*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"Scarborough Hill" - Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Lovething - ZZ Top

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 11, 2006)

Give it away - red hot chilli peppers


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips

Y oh Y...


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 12, 2006)

"You Won't See Me" - The Beatles

E, muahaha!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

*pulls out a water pumpgun*

Esther Be The One - ZZ Top

E! Take that! *evil grin*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

"Ebony and Ivory" - Stevie Wonder and Paul MacAurtney

*Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 12, 2006)

yellow - cold play


W


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Waitin' For The Bus - ZZ Top

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 12, 2006)

Scarborough Fair - Simon and Garfunkel

"R"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Rock In The Sea - Shocking Blue

A?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 12, 2006)

"Another Day" - RENT, Jonathan Larson

--Y--


----------



## The Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

Young Lust -- Pink Floyd

*T*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 13, 2006)

The Kid said:


> Young Lust -- Pink Floyd
> 
> *T*



"The Sound of Violence" - Cassius

"E"  ​


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"Elanor Rigby" - The Beatles

Y


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

"You're Throwing a Good Love Away" (Spinners)

"y" redux


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

"Yesterme Yesteryou Yesterday" - Stevie Wonder

*Y* (Y??? Y not? lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

"Get Off" - Foxy

*F*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash

"S"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Sinpusher - ZZ Top

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 13, 2006)

Raoul - the automatic


L


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"London Calling" - The Clash

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Groovy Little Hippy Pad - ZZ Top

D


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"Down on the Corner" - CCR

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

"Rock Steady" The Whispers 

*Y*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

"You Beat Me to the Punch" Mary Wells

"H"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

"How Can You Mend A Broken Heart?" The Bee Gees (though Al Green's version is just as sweet.)

BTW - Big Ups to Mary Wells... that's my girl from waaaaay back! 

*T* is the letter.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"True to your Heart" - Stevie Wonder

T again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Trapped - Colonel Abrams

D!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"Dark Side of the Moon" - Pink Floyd (R.I.P. Syd Barrett)

N!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Noclue 1-60 - Dancewolf

You may choose: 0 (Zero, Null...) or E...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Endless, Nameless - Nirvana



S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Got This Thing - Alannah Myles

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Still Got This Thing - Alannah Myles
> 
> G




"Golden Lady" - Stevie Wonder

*Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

"Yesterdays" - Purple Schoolbus


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

"Stomp!" - The Brothers Johnson

*P*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Poke Chop Sandwich - ZZ Top

H!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

"Hello" - Oasis

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Omen III - Magic Affair

N! Or does anybody have a 3?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

How's about a Three?

"Three's a Charm" - Bleu

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Made Into A Movie - ZZ Top

E!!!!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2006)

Every step of the way - Dickie Rock


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips

Y, oh y...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2006)

Youre gonna make me lonesome - madeline Peyroux


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Everything Changes - Scatman John

S


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Smooth Operator, Sade

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2006)

Right Girl - Daniel Bedingfield


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Living On A Dream - Right Said Fred

M & M s anyone?


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

My Sharona, The Knack

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Arrested For Driving While Blind - ZZ Top

D!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

"Do What You Do" - Jermaine Jackson

*O*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

On The Run - Yello

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> On The Run - Yello
> 
> N




"Nautilus" - Bob James

*S*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Sing Hallelujah! - Dr. Alban

!... H


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 14, 2006)

honey molasses - jill scott

s


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

"Sugar, We're Going Down" - Fall Out Boy
... I hate this song, so much.

N


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Next time I fall, Peter Cetera

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> Next time I fall, Peter Cetera
> 
> L



"Lift Every Voice And Sing" James Weldon Johnson and John Rosamond Johnson

*G*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

Guantanamera - The Sandpipers

"A"


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

And She Was, Talking Heads

S


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 14, 2006)

she don't use jelly - the flaming lips


y


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Ya Mo Be There- Michael McDonald & James Ingram

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> Ya Mo Be There- Michael McDonald & James Ingram
> 
> E




"Easy" - Commodores

*Y*


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots - The Flaming Lips

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2006)

Sure - Take That

E


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

Edge of a broken heart, Vixen

T


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

"That's Amore" Dean Martin

"E"


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 15, 2006)

Every breath you take - police

E again (sorry lol)


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World, Tears for Fears

D


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 16, 2006)

Danger - Erykah Badu

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

Oops, E again...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2006)

Everything i own - Boy George



n


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 16, 2006)

"Nice Overalls" - Lustre

S


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2006)

Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels) - Arcade Fire

s

edit: whoa, jinx. i suppose niether of us has to fix it since we both ended up with s?
what the hell, i'll do S too. 

Straight to Hell - The Clash 

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

Loaded - ZZ Top

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2006)

Dani California - Red Hot Chilli Peppers



A


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 16, 2006)

"Amber" - 311

R


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2006)

Roses are Free - Ween

e!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 16, 2006)

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2006)

Y Control - the Yeah Yeah Yeahs

L


also i'm going to quit posting in this thread...riiiiight...now.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 16, 2006)

Loisaida - Groove Collective

A


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jul 16, 2006)

Leave me alone -By Michael Jackson 


E


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

"Elvis Has Just Left The Building" (Broadway The Hard Way)

"g"


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 17, 2006)

Gee Baby, Ain't I Good To You - Billie Holiday

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles

*D*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 17, 2006)

"Darkness" - Third Eye Blind

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 17, 2006)

Safe Again - Carole King

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

"Night and Day" - Cole Porter 


*Y*


----------



## Esme (Jul 17, 2006)

You Can Do Magic, America

C


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> You Can Do Magic, America
> 
> C


"Conservative Christian, Right-Wing Republican, Straight White American Males" -- Todd Snider

*S *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

Sy Borg - Joe's Garage

"G"


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Simply Irresistable - Robert Palmer



E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 18, 2006)

Especially Michigan - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Nowhere To Run - J.J.Cale

N?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2006)

"Never In Your Sun" - Stevie Wonder 

*N*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

"Nature Boy"

Nat "King" Cole

"Y"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "Nature Boy"
> 
> Nat "King" Cole
> 
> "Y"


"Yummy, Yummy, Yummy, I've Got Love In My Tummy" -- Ohio Express (I could have sworn it was the Archies...)

*Y*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Yer Blues" - The Beatles

*S*


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 19, 2006)

So in Love - Ella Fitzgerald

E


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

"Extra Ordinary" - Better than Ezra

Y


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

you were right - built to spill

t!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

The Wizard - Dancewolf

D


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't Be Cruel - Elvis Presley

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Legs - ZZ Top


Sssssss!
Huh? A snake?


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Shake, Rattle And Roll - Bill Haley & His Comets

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Let's Get It On" - Marvin Gaye 

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Notorious- Duran Duran

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2006)

Summer Breeze - Seals and Croft



E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Eternity - DJ Sammy


Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Eternity - DJ Sammy
> 
> 
> Y




"You're All I Need To Get By" - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell 

*Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

You can do anything - Carole King


G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Get Back" - The Beatles 

*K*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Killing in the name of - rage against machine

F


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Killing in the name of - rage against machine
> 
> F



"Forever Young" - Bob Dylan 


*G*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Gunning down romance - Savage Garden



E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Ebony Eyes" - Rick James and Smokey Robinson 

*S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunday morning - no doubt

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Grandma's Hands" - Bill Withers

*S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Snow - red hot chilli peppers

W


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Who Is Gonna Love Me?" - Dionne Warwick

*W*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

Everything i own - David Gates

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Nowhere to Run" - Martha and the Vandellas

* N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

No matter what sign you are - diana ross & the supremes

E


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

"Electric Aunt Jemima" Uncle Meat

"A"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Abenteuerland - Pur


D


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

deep red bells - neko case

s!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Searchin' - Coasters

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2006)

"Nights Over Egypt" - The Jones Girls

* T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Tutti-Frutti - Little Richard

I


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

"I'll Be" - Edwin McCain

E


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

explosivo - tenacious d

o!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Our House, Madness

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Nick Kamen

T



 (     )  <-- Know what I mean?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2006)

"This Is It" - Kenny Loggins

*T *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Travelin' Light - J.J.Cale

T anyone?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 20, 2006)

"Train in Vain" - The Clash

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Neutron Dance - The Pointer Sisters

E ek!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2006)

End of the line - honeyz


E again lol


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> End of the line - honeyz
> 
> 
> E again lol


"Ebony And Ivory" -- Stevie Wonder and Paul McCartney

*Y*


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Your Cheating Heart - Hank Williams

T


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 20, 2006)

"Thunder Road" - The Boss

D


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't Be Cruel - Elvis Presley

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> Don't Be Cruel - Elvis Presley
> 
> L


"Lola" -- The Kinks

*A*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 21, 2006)

Almost - Bowling for Soup

*T*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 21, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Almost - Bowling for Soup
> 
> *T*


"Talkin' Seattle Grunge-Rock Blues" -- Todd Snider

*S*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 21, 2006)

Somebody's Eyes - Karla Bonoff

*S*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

"Shades of Grey" - The Monkees

"Y"


----------



## doctorx (Jul 21, 2006)

You've Made Me So Very Happy - Blood, Sweat, & Tears

*Y*


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

you talk way too much - the strokes

h


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 21, 2006)

Help!  The Beatles

P


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 21, 2006)

"Pennyroyal Tea" - Nirvana

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Antenna Head - ZZ Top

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2006)

"Don't Go Breakin' My Heart" - Elton John and Kiki Dee 

*T*


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Jul 21, 2006)

*T*

Terms of Psychic Warfare - Husker Du


*J*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 21, 2006)

Jetsetter - Morningwood

*R*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 21, 2006)

"Radio Free Europe" - R.E.M.

E... sorry kiddos.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 21, 2006)

Red red wine - UB40


E


----------



## doctorx (Jul 22, 2006)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

*N*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 22, 2006)

No Baloney Homosapiens - Alice Cooper


S


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 22, 2006)

"So, Central Rain" - R.E.M.

N


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

number one must have - sleater kinney

e


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2006)

Enjoy yourself- A+



F


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

feel good hit of the summer - queens of the stone age

r


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 22, 2006)

Recreational Chemistry - moe.

Y


----------



## doctorx (Jul 23, 2006)

You've Made Me So Very Happy - Blood, Sweat, & Tears

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Greatest Story Ever Told - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 23, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Greatest Story Ever Told - Grateful Dead
> 
> D


"Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" - Dionne Warwick

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

Eddie My Love - Chordettes

"E"


----------



## doctorx (Jul 23, 2006)

Every Little Thing Counts - Janus Stark

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2006)

"Sad Samba" - Grover Washington, Jr. 

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

American Woman - The Guess Who

N


----------



## doctorx (Jul 23, 2006)

Now, Right Now - The Reverend Horton Heat

W


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Wake Me Up - Wham!

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Pincushion - ZZ Top

N


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

No Good - The Prodigy



D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Decision Or Collision - ZZ Top

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 24, 2006)

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## doctorx (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Freak - Rick James

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2006)

"E.S.P" - Miles Davis (Wayne Shorter) 

P


----------



## doctorx (Jul 24, 2006)

Paying The Cost To Be The Boss - B. B. King

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2006)

"Seven Steps To Heaven" - Miles Davis (yes, I have been in a serious Miles mood lately.) 

N


----------



## elle camino (Jul 24, 2006)

nicotine and gravy - beck

y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Your Own Sweet Way - The Notting Hillbillies

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2006)

"Young and Fine" - Weather Report

E


----------



## The Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

"Everything is Alright" -- Motion City Soundtrack

*T*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 24, 2006)

The Kid said:


> "Everything is Alright" -- Motion City Soundtrack
> 
> *T*


"Toronto Tontos" -- Max Webster

*S*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 24, 2006)

Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches and Herb

G


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 24, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches and Herb
> 
> G



"Give It To You" -- The Royal Crowns

*U*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 24, 2006)

Upon These Stones - Les Miserables

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 24, 2006)

"Susie Q" - Creedence Clearwater Revival

This may just be the first Q we've had, so go for it... Q!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 25, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Susie Q" - Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 
> This may just be the first Q we've had, so go for it... Q!


"Que Sera, Sera" -- Doris Day

*A*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 25, 2006)

Animal City - Shakira

Y


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 25, 2006)

"You Never Know" - Dave Matthews Band

W


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 25, 2006)

"White Room" - Cream

M

Hehe... I just wanted number 2,000!


----------



## doctorx (Jul 25, 2006)

Money Talks - ACDC

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

Shiek - ZZ Top

K


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Kiss an Angel Good Morning

(Charlie Pride)

"G"


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Going The Distance - Cake


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2006)

"Evolution" - Roy Ayers 

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 27, 2006)

Nothing compares to U - sinead O'Conner


U


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Nothing compares to U - sinead O'Conner
> 
> 
> U




"Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters

*K*


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters
> 
> *K*



*Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down

"E"
*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

"Everybody Dance" - Chic 

E


----------



## doctorx (Jul 28, 2006)

Eminence Front - The Who

T


----------



## Christina416 (Jul 28, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Eminence Front - The Who
> 
> T


Thank You - Led Zeppelin

U


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Unchain My Heart- Ray Charles/Joe Cocker

T


----------



## doctorx (Jul 28, 2006)

Take Off Your Clothes - Morningwood

S


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Someday- Nickelback

Y


----------



## doctorx (Jul 28, 2006)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2006)

You can still be free - savage garden

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2006)

"Everywhere" - Fleetwood Mac

*E*


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Everywhere" - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> *E*



*Emotion - Mariah Carey

N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

No More Words- Berlin

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2006)

"Stay In My Corner" - The Dells 
*
R*


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

Rumblefish - Sevendust

H


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Hard to Hold- Rick Springfield, baybee!

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> Hard to Hold- Rick Springfield, baybee!
> 
> D


"Don't It Break Your Heart" -- Gary Morris

*T*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 28, 2006)

Tyranny Of Normality - Papa Roach

Y


----------



## The Kid (Jul 28, 2006)

"You're My Best Friend" -- Queen

*D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Deal Goin' Down - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

Never too Much- Luther Vandross

H


----------



## doctorx (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Home - Garbage

E


----------



## Christina416 (Jul 29, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Happy Home - Garbage
> 
> E


Everlasting Gaze - Smashing Pumpkins

E


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Everlasting Gaze - Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> E




*Easily - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y*


----------



## doctorx (Jul 29, 2006)

Your Embrace - Shakira

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 29, 2006)

el paraiso roco - deetah



O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

On The Run - Yello

N


----------



## Caine (Jul 29, 2006)

Nowhere to Run - Linkin Park

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Nebraska - moe.

A


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 29, 2006)

"All I Want is You" - U2

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 29, 2006)

"Killer Queen" - Queen

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Nuages - Paul Desmond

S


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)- Journey

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## doctorx (Jul 30, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2006)

Something so strong, Crowded House

G


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> Something so strong, Crowded House
> 
> G



*Goodnight, Goodnight - Hot Hot Heat

T*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

"Takin It to The Streets" - Doobie Brothers 


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Takin It to The Streets" - Doobie Brothers
> 
> 
> S



South City Midnight Lady - (Also) Doobie Brothers

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

You will find me there - Carole King


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

"Evil Woman" - ELO 

*N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

New Song- Howard Jones

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

"Givin’ Back the Feeling" - George McCrae 

*G*


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Givin Back the Feeling" - George McCrae
> 
> *G*



*Goodtime Boys - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S*


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

She Bop- Cyndi Lauper

P


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> She Bop- Cyndi Lauper
> 
> P



*Pool Shark - Sublime

K*


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Kiss on My List- Hall and Oates

T


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> Kiss on My List- Hall and Oates
> 
> T




*Twisted Logic - Coldplay

C*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2006)

"Chim Chim Cheree" - sung by Bert (Dick Van Dyke) in Mary Poppins

E


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 31, 2006)

Electra Made Me Blind

Everclear

D


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Desperate, But Not Serious- Adam Ant

S


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> Desperate, But Not Serious- Adam Ant
> 
> S



*Superman - Five for Fighting

N*


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing at All- Heart

L


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> Nothing at All- Heart
> 
> L


"Love Or Something Like It" -- Kenny Rogers

*T*


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Take it on the run, REO Speedwagon

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Esme said:


> Take it on the run, REO Speedwagon
> 
> N


"No Woman, No Cry" -- Bob Marley

*Y*


----------



## Esme (Aug 1, 2006)

You Might Think, The Cars

K


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "No Woman, No Cry" -- Bob Marley
> 
> *Y*


"Yesterdaze Gone", Tesla

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Esme said:


> You Might Think, The Cars
> 
> K


(Going with this one because it was first)

"Kalamazoo" -- from a musical, I think.

("A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I got a gal in Kalamazoo...")

*O*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 1, 2006)

Of Wolf and Man - Metallica

N


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Of Wolf and Man - Metallica
> 
> N


"New Orleans Is Sinking" -- the Hip

*G*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2006)

"Get On the Floor" - Michael Jackson (one of his funkiest jams ever!) 

*R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 1, 2006)

Rock away your tear drops - Smokie


S


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 1, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Rock away your tear drops - Smokie
> 
> 
> S



"Smile Like You Mean It" - The Killers

"t"​


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Smile Like You Mean It" - The Killers
> 
> "t"​



*The Ballad of Michael Valentine - The Killers

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 2, 2006)

eraze/rewind - cardigans


D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 2, 2006)

Dance - Pure Prarie League

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Dance - Pure Prarie League
> 
> E


"Everything That Glitters Is Not Gold" -- Dan Seals

*D*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

"Dirty" Christina Aguilera

"Y"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Dirty" Christina Aguilera
> 
> "Y"​


"You Got That Right" -- Lynyrd Skynyrd

*T*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "You Got That Right" -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> *T*



LOL

"Thank You" Alanis Morrisette

"U"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> LOL
> 
> "Thank You" Alanis Morrisette
> 
> "U"​


"Up" -- Shania Twain

*blech*

*P*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Up" -- Shania Twain
> 
> *blech*
> 
> *P*



"P.I.M.P." 50 Cent

Double blech

"P"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "P.I.M.P." 50 Cent
> 
> Double blech
> 
> "P"​


"Pennies From Heaven" -- an old standard. Maybe Frank Sinatra.

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Pennies From Heaven" -- an old standard. Maybe Frank Sinatra.
> 
> *N*



"No, No, No" - Destiny's Child

"O"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "No, No, No" - Destiny's Child
> 
> "O"​


"Old Flames Can't Hols A Candle To You" -- Dolly Parton

*U*


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 2, 2006)

U Remind Me - Usher

E


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> U Remind Me - Usher
> 
> E



Aw man, an E!
ARGH! :doh: ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> U Remind Me - Usher
> 
> E


"Eleven Roses" -- Hank Williams, Jr.

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Eleven Roses" -- Hank Williams, Jr.
> 
> *S*



"Stupid Girls" - Pink

"S"

I was juuuust about to say 11 Roses...  ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Stupid Girls" - Pink
> 
> "S"
> 
> I was juuuust about to say 11 Roses...  ​


Yeah, right. The Bjork version, I suppose...

"Stupid Girl" -- The Rolling Stones

*L*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Yeah, right. The Bjork version, I suppose...
> 
> "Stupid Girl" -- The Rolling Stones
> 
> *L*



Yeah, the Bjork version, how'd ya guess?

"Lovefool" - The Cardigans

"L"​


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


A


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
> 
> 
> A


"After The Gold Rush" -- Neil Young

*H*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "After The Gold Rush" -- Neil Young
> 
> *H*



"Hung Up Radio" - Madonna

"O"​


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Only You - Platters

U


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

"Under the Bridge" - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

"e" AH!

I'm sure this song must've been mentioned before...​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Never mind...I was too slow.


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 2, 2006)

F You Too - Fabolous


O


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Under the Bridge" - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> 
> "e" AH!
> 
> I'm sure this song must've been mentioned before...​


"Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic" -- The Police

*C*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic" -- The Police
> 
> *C*



"Come On Over" - Christina Aguilera

"R"


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Come On Over" - Christina Aguilera
> 
> "R"


"Rock And Roll" -- Led Zeppelin

*L*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Rock And Roll" -- Led Zeppelin
> 
> *L*



"Love Is a Battlefield" - Pat Benetar

"D"

That one's for Esme!  ​


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't Be Cruel - Elvis Presley


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Lonely Teardrops - Jackie Wilson
> 
> S


"Something Stupid" -- Frank and Nancy Sinatra

*D*


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Love Is a Battlefield" - Pat Benetar
> 
> "D"
> 
> That one's for Esme!  ​




Thanks Rainha!

WOH-OH-OH-OOH-OH-OH-OH-OOOOHHHH!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Thanks Rainah!
> 
> WOH-OH-OH-OOH-OH-OH-OH-OOOOHHHH!



What the heck did I just miss?


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> What the heck did I just miss?




You probably don't want to know. 

Digging in the Dirt- Peter Gabriel

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> You probably don't want to know.
> 
> Digging in the Dirt- Peter Gabriel
> 
> T


Mmm...'kay.

"To Have And Have Not" -- Billy Bragg

*T*


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades, Timbuk 3


S


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades, Timbuk 3
> 
> 
> S


Whoo...flashing back!

"Song For A Winter's Night" -- Gordon Lightfoot

*T*


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

The Look Of Love- ABC

E

Sorry for the "E" but I'm in 80's mode tonight.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> The Look Of Love- ABC
> 
> E
> 
> Sorry for the "E" but I'm in 80's mode tonight.


Grr...

Okay.

"Eat It" -- Weird Al Yankovich

*T*


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Tarzan Boy, Baltimora

Y

Y not?


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Tarzan Boy, Baltimora
> 
> Y
> 
> Y not?


"Yer Blues" -- Yer Beatles

*S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Thanks Rainha!
> 
> WOH-OH-OH-OOH-OH-OH-OH-OOOOHHHH!



Yay! I KNEW you would remember! 
 ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Yay! I KNEW you would remember!
> ​


Hmph.  

Get a room, you two!






And post pix plz tanx!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

*ahem*

....


FreeThinker said:


> "Yer Blues" -- Yer Beatles
> 
> *S*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hmph.
> 
> Get a room, you two!
> 
> ...



Uh huh you wish!  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *ahem*
> 
> ....



"Shake It Off" - Mariah

"F"

*Sorry, I was busy finally posting in the show yer face thing... took 4ever.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Shake It Off" - Mariah
> 
> "F"
> 
> *Sorry, I was busy finally posting in the show yer face thing... took 4ever.​


"Fly Me To The Moon" -- Francis Albert Sinatra

*N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Fly Me To The Moon" -- Francis Albert Sinatra
> 
> *N*



"Never Is a Promise" - Fiona Apple

"E"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Never Is a Promise" - Fiona Apple
> 
> "E"​


"Easter Island" -- Kris Kristofferson

*D*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Easter Island" -- Kris Kristofferson
> 
> *D*



I never knew he sang...

"Damn You" Prince

"U"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I never knew he sang...
> 
> "Damn You" Prince
> 
> "U"​


Never knew he sang?

Kris Kristofferson is a songwriting *god*.

(For The Good Times, Me And Bobbie McGee, Sunday Morning Comin' Down...)

Argh! Kids these days...

'Up, Up, And Away" -- The Fifth Dimension.


*Y*


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2006)

up the middle - buck 65

e


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Never knew he sang?
> 
> Kris Kristofferson is a songwriting *god*.
> 
> ...



I only knew him as an actor... very interesting.

oops beat me to it...

"E"​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> oops beat me to it...
> 
> "E"​


Nope, she responded to your U.

It's still *Y*


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*Yallah - Led Zeppelin

H*


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Yallah - Led Zeppelin
> 
> H*


"Help Save The Youth Of America" -- Billy Bragg

*A*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Help Save The Youth Of America" -- Billy Bragg
> 
> *A*



"Ain't Nobody" - Rufus feat. Chaka Khan 

Y


----------



## doctorx (Aug 3, 2006)

Oops, I was too late.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 3, 2006)

"Your Redneck Past" Ben Folds

T


----------



## doctorx (Aug 3, 2006)

To the Floor - Mariah Carey

R


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*Radio America - The Libertines

A*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 3, 2006)

Afraid - Nelly Furtado

D


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*Down - 311

N*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Down - 311
> 
> N*



"Nothing Better" Postal Service

"R"​


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 3, 2006)

Reflections - Diana Ross & the Supremes


S


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Reflections - Diana Ross & the Supremes
> 
> 
> S



"Sorry" - Madonna

"Y"​


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 3, 2006)

Yesterday has gone - Cupid's inspiration


E


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Yesterday has gone - Cupid's inspiration
> 
> 
> E



:doh: UGH! E!

Ummm....

"Ecstacy!" Ben King

"Y"​


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 3, 2006)

"You're With Stupid Now" Aimee Mann

W!


----------



## doctorx (Aug 3, 2006)

Wildflower - Bon Jovi

R


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2006)

Raining Blood - Slayer

d


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

elle camino said:


> Raining Blood - Slayer
> 
> d



"Do It ('Til You're Satisfied)" - BT Express

*D*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 4, 2006)

Disco Club - Black Eyed Peas

B


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 4, 2006)

Blood Red Summer - Coheed & Cambria


R!!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Blood Red Summer - Coheed & Cambria
> 
> 
> R!!!


that band is my #1 guilty pleasure, musically. 

Round - Sunny Day Real Estate

d


----------



## doctorx (Aug 4, 2006)

DOA - Foo Fighters

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2006)

Angel - Lionel Richie

L


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 4, 2006)

Livin' It up - Jimmy Buffett

P


----------



## Christina416 (Aug 4, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Livin' It up - Jimmy Buffett
> 
> P


Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple

S


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 4, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple
> 
> S



"Silent All These Years" Tori Amos

"s"​


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Silent All These Years" Tori Amos
> 
> "s"​




"September" - Earth Wind and Fire

*R*


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "September" - Earth Wind and Fire
> 
> *R*



*Remote Control - Beastie Boys

L*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 4, 2006)

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## leighcy (Aug 5, 2006)

Rolling Stones - "As Tears Go By"

*Y*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 5, 2006)

You Just Get Better All The Time - Tim McGraw

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2006)

*"Eat It"* - "Weird" Al Yankovic lol 

*T*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 5, 2006)

The Time Warp - The Rocky Horror Picture Show

P


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2006)

"Please Please Please" - James Brown 

E


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 5, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Please Please Please" - James Brown
> 
> E



"Earth Angel" - The Penguins ??

"L"​


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2006)

"Let's Get It On" - Marvin Gaye

*N*


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 5, 2006)

*Na na na na na na na na na na na - Nelly

A*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 5, 2006)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen

T


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 5, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Another One Bites The Dust - Queen
> 
> T



"The Hardest Part" - Coldplay

"T"​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

"Two Minutes to Midnight" - Iron Maiden

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2006)

This i promise you - Nsync

U


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 5, 2006)

Untitled - Collective Soul

D


----------



## Mini (Aug 5, 2006)

Dusty - Soundgarden

Y


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 5, 2006)

Young Lust - Bryan Adams

T


----------



## doctorx (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks A Lot - Martina McBride

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 6, 2006)

"Take It Off" - D Tension 

*F*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top

S


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

Song for Children - Brian Wilson

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters O f Mercy

Y not?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 6, 2006)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - Righteous Brothers

N


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 6, 2006)

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2006)

Tapestry - carole king


Y


----------



## Ceres (Aug 6, 2006)

Y.M.C.A village peoples
A


----------



## doctorx (Aug 7, 2006)

A Pirate Looks At Forty - Jimmy Buffett

Y


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

You Spirit and My Spirit - Kenny Loggins

T


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

There Must be an Angel- Eurythmics

L


----------



## doctorx (Aug 8, 2006)

Love Shack - The B52s

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Uhm, yes... darn sieve called brain...


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 8, 2006)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

TTttttttttttt...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 8, 2006)

Torture me - red hot chilli peppers


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2006)

"Easy" - Commodores 

*Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 9, 2006)

You are my rock - Detta goodrem

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 9, 2006)

Kick in the Head - New Riders of the Purple Sage

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't need the sun to shine - Gabrielle


E


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

Edge of a broken heart, Vixen

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 11, 2006)

"Take Me To The River" - Al Green 

*R*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 11, 2006)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

E


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

"Evil" - Howlin' Wolf


next is L


----------



## doctorx (Aug 11, 2006)

Leave the Pieces - The Wreckers

S


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 11, 2006)

"Save Tonight" - Eagle Eye Cherry

T


----------



## doctorx (Aug 11, 2006)

The Unforgiven - Metallica

N


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

"(The) Night" - Morphine 

ehhhhhhhh, does "the" count? lol I don't know de rules. I don't count the the. are we supposed to?  heehee

T's next


----------



## doctorx (Aug 11, 2006)

The Thrill is Gone - B.B. King

E


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

"(The) Equaliser" - Clinic 

R's next


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

Roam- B52s

M


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

"My Own Worst Enemy" - Lit

Y


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> "My Own Worst Enemy" - Lit
> 
> Y



"Your Body's Callin'" R. Kelly

"N"​


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

"No Sympathy" - Super Furry Animals  ...I'm dewin' tew back2back because i've gotta go in a phew. This will fill my quota for dis thread today LOL  

"Y"


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

"You're All I've Got Tonight" - The Cars 

"T"

xoxox happy weekending!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 11, 2006)

tender heart - lionel richie

T


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> tender heart - lionel richie
> 
> T



"Touch the Sky" Kanye West

"Y"​


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 12, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> mottiemushroom - Give it some welly!!!


LMAO! Your status thingie under your avatar reminds me of Billy Connolly... if it wasnae for yer wellies where would ye be? (hey! lol) He makes me laugh so hard  His laugh is addictive!! He's just always funny and so unrehearsed (aka mad bastard lol). 

http://media.putfile.com/Billy-Connolly---Yer-Wellies
http://media.putfile.com/Billy-Connolly---Stainless-Steel-Wellies


how do you change that thing, anyway? I haven't looked around at anything in here except "change profile." lol


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

You may be right, Billy Joel

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 12, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> LMAO! Your status thingie under your avatar reminds me of Billy Connolly... if it wasnae for yer wellies where would ye be? (hey! lol) He makes me laugh so hard  His laugh is addictive!! He's just always funny and so unrehearsed (aka mad bastard lol).
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Billy-Connolly---Yer-Wellies
> http://media.putfile.com/Billy-Connolly---Stainless-Steel-Wellies
> ...



The best place to keep ya wellies is under the bed .... ys never know when they will come in handy  



Three times a lady - commodores

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 13, 2006)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan and The Band

L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2006)

La Bamba - Richie Valens



A


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y not?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm sure it's already been done but...

"You Shook Me All Night Long" - AC/DC

G


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

Yoda- Weird Al

A


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

"Ænema" - Tool (close enough to a standard A, people don't use ligatures enough anymore.)

A again


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

Always Something There to Remind Me- Naked Eyes

E (sorry folks!)


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

"Evil Ways" - Santana

S


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 13, 2006)

"Sí Do Mhamó Í" - Hothouse Flowers

I


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 13, 2006)

Inna-Godda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly

A


----------



## elle camino (Aug 13, 2006)

all is full of love - bjork

e


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

"Every Dog Has its Day" - Flogging Molly

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 13, 2006)

You Know What You Could Be - The Incredible String Band

EEEEEeeeeeeeeee


----------



## doctorx (Aug 14, 2006)

E.I. - Nelly

I


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 14, 2006)

_"It Could Be Sweet"_ - *Portishead*


*T*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 14, 2006)

Take On Me - A-HA

E


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2006)

Earthbound - Machinae Supremacy

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 14, 2006)

Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin

D


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 14, 2006)

"Do You Realize??" - The Flaming Lips 



E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 14, 2006)

escaping - dina carroll


G


----------



## doctorx (Aug 15, 2006)

Ghost In This House - Alison Krauss

E


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 15, 2006)

Every Moment - Philmore

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 15, 2006)

Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho

S


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 15, 2006)

"Sister Surround" - The Soundtrack of Our Lives 

 

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 15, 2006)

Diamond Girl - Seals and Crofts

L


----------



## altered states (Aug 15, 2006)

"Love is the Slug" Fuzzbox


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 15, 2006)

Girlfriend - Daniel Bedingfield


D


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 15, 2006)

Defeat You - Smashmouth

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole

Eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2006)

Eskimo - Damien Rice


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 16, 2006)

Out of Touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Fi Mama - ZZ Top

A-ha!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

Angry Chair - Alice In Chains


R


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

"Ride my See-saw" - Moody Blues

W


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 16, 2006)

"Walk You Home" - Super Furry Animals

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 16, 2006)

everytime you go away - paul young


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

You Never Can Tell - Chuck Berry

L


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

Lonely Teardrops - Jackie Wilson


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 16, 2006)

Esme said:


> Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel
> 
> S



**consults the iPod*

Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S*


----------



## doctorx (Aug 17, 2006)

Speed of Life - Sugarland

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

Easy Answers - Mickey Hart

S


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 17, 2006)

Stop using 'e', I'm gonna get repetitive with artist here!

Empire - Machinae Supremacy

E

(oh yeah, sorry 'bout that)


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 17, 2006)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Stop using 'e', I'm gonna get repetitive with artist here!
> 
> Empire - Machinae Supremacy
> 
> ...


"Eagle When She Flies" -- Dolly Parton

*S*


----------



## brambly (Aug 17, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Eagle When She Flies" -- Dolly Parton
> 
> *S*




"Suddennly I See" -- KT Tunstall

E


----------



## missaf (Aug 17, 2006)

brambly said:


> "Suddennly I See" -- KT Tunstall
> 
> E


 
"Eeeeeeasy Street" From the musical Annie, sung by Tim Curry and Bernadette Peters.

T


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 17, 2006)

Torture Me - Metric (Sexxxxy song!)

E ! ! !


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 17, 2006)

*decides to wait...*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Torture Me - Metric (Sexxxxy song!)
> 
> E ! ! !




"Early In The Morning" - The Gap Band 


* G*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Early In The Morning" - The Gap Band
> 
> 
> * G*



"Grind With Me" - Pretty Ricky

"E"

:doh: Oops. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

She F***s Me - Ween

Eeeeee


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 17, 2006)

Elite - Machinae Supremacy

E

(the other inherent problem with this band)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 17, 2006)

"Egg Raid On Mojo" - Beastie Boys

(too busy busy busy today to host this song file lol gtg )



O!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohklahoma - Rogers & Hammerstein

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 17, 2006)

All revved up with no place to go - Meatloaf


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> All revved up with no place to go - Meatloaf
> 
> 
> O




"Over and Over" - Michael Cooper 

*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Race With The Devil - Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps


L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2006)

Llywellen - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 17, 2006)

Naked - Dynamic

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

"Desfinado" - Antonio Carlos Jobim 

*O*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

On The Run - Yello

N!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

Nebraska - moe.

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2006)

"And The Beat Goes On" - The Whispers 

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 18, 2006)

No good for me - Corrs


E


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 19, 2006)

Embryonic Necropsy And Devourment - Carcass, from Symphonies of Sickness :eat2: .

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 19, 2006)

The End - Beatles

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2006)

Dancing in the dark - Big Daddy

K


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 19, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Dancing in the dark - Big Daddy
> 
> K



"Kissing You" Total

"U"​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*Because I Love You - Masters Apprentices

U*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Unbroken Chain - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 20, 2006)

Nightingale - Norah Jones


E


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 20, 2006)

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue


"E" again (sorry! lol :doh


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 21, 2006)

"[The] End of The Road" - Hothouse Flowers

is this not the longest thread in this entire site or what?  Is there another longer?


"D"


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

_Disco Duck_ View attachment chickendance.gif
by, Rick Dees

Next letter: K


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kokomo* - _The Beach Boys_



*O*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

On the Road Again by Willie Nelson

*N*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Neon Lights - Kraftwerk


S


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Shower Me With Your Love by Surface

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2006)

"Smackwater Jack" - Carole King 

*K*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Kiss by Prince

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2006)

Space Dust - Mickey Hart

T


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonight I Celebrate my Love by Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack

*E*


----------



## elle camino (Aug 22, 2006)

explosivo(!) - tenacious d.


o


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2006)

"On and On" - Stephen Bishop 

*N*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2006)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 22, 2006)

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S

(Hi, Blackjack_Jeeves! Long time no see!)


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello
> 
> S
> 
> (Hi, Blackjack_Jeeves! Long time no see!)



"Space Cowboy" - Jamiroquai

"Y"​


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 23, 2006)

Years from now - Dr Hook



W


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2006)

Walk on Water - Marc Cohn

R

~~Yes indeed it's been a while Timberwolf. Back at school and enjoying high speed, and thus, back on the forum! Hope things are well for ya!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Red Shoes - Chris Rea

S

~~ Well, I'm alive...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2006)

Space Cowboy - Steve Miller

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

"Yesterday" - The Beatles 

* Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Young Dumb and Ugly - Weird Al Yankovic



Y (again) :doh:


----------



## SummerG (Aug 24, 2006)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row 

*D*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Denver, The Last Dinosaur - Kid Songs from the 80s


R


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2006)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

A


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

Alternative Girlfriend - Barenaked Ladies

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel - Elton John

L


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Daniel - Elton John
> 
> L



"Loungin'" - LL Cool J

"N"​


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 24, 2006)

Nasty Boys - Janet Jackson

s is next


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

"Smack My Bishop" - The Freelance Bishops 

*P*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Paradise by the dashboard light - Meatloaf


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo

Y, oh y...


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2006)

"You" - George Duke 

*U*


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Travelin' Band - Creedence Clearwater Revival


D!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 25, 2006)

Ahh, CCR...

Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol

F


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2006)

Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Never Marry A Railroad Man - Shocking Blue

N again...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 25, 2006)

Not such an innocent girl - Victoria Beckham

L


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 25, 2006)

Let's Have A War - A Perfect Circle

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Reba - Phish

A


----------



## doctorx (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely (Story Of A Girl) - Nine Days

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Love Me Do - Beatles

O


----------



## doctorx (Aug 26, 2006)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Good Lovin' - The Rascals

Nnnnnnnnn....


----------



## doctorx (Aug 27, 2006)

Nu Rock - Morningwood

K


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 27, 2006)

Katmandu - Bob Seger (Took me a while to find a K in my list)

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2006)

Ulu Chant - Babatunde Olantangi

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Trippin' - ZZ Top

n'


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*Need You Tonight - INXS

T*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - Genesis


T


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 28, 2006)

True Companion - Marc Cohn ~~Best love song ever?!?

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

Nothing Too Fancy - Umphrey's McGee

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

"Young and Fine" - Weather Report

*E*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

"Turn Your Lights Down Low" - Bob Marley 

* W*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 28, 2006)

When you walk in the room - Searchers



M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2006)

Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

S


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Speed Of Sound - Coldplay



D


----------



## doctorx (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't Forget About Us - Mariah Carey

S


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Simple Things - Zero 7



S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters

EEEeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Eve And The Apple - Shocking Blue

 E again! Eeek!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 29, 2006)

Erin Shore - The Corrs

Muahahaha, E again!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2006)

"Every Little Bit Hurts" - Brenda Holloway

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

Strange Eyes - Magnetic Fields

S


----------



## Mellie (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone To Watch Over Me

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2006)

"Earth Wind and Fire" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*E*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Ever And Ever - Just Friends

Rrrrrrr!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

Ringo - Umphrey's McGee

O


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

_Ode To My Family - The Cranberries



Y_


----------



## interesting monster (Aug 30, 2006)

Youth Culture Killed My Dog - They Might Be Giants

yo g


----------



## Isa (Aug 30, 2006)

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2006)

Mucky Fingers -- Oasis

R


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Reaching For Someone And Not Finding Anyone There - Leon Redbone


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 30, 2006)

"East River Drive" - Grover Washington, Jr. 

*E*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2006)

Can't Get Enough of Your Love -- Barry White

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

D? You mean E, don't you?

Erotica - Madonna


A hh...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2006)

Another Satellite - XTC

Eeeeeeeek


----------



## doctorx (Aug 30, 2006)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2006)

River Run - The Radiators

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 30, 2006)

Never tear us apart - Inxs


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Tube Snake Boogie - ZZ Top

Oops...

E!


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, you said T, right? Hmmm... How's about _Them There Eyes_, by Billie Holliday.

B


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2006)

Bad Taste Of Your Stuff - The Radiators

F


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Fairground - Simply Red

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know why - Norah Jones


Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

"Year Of The Cat" - Al Stewart 

*T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

Torture me - red hot chilli peppers

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

"El Baile Del Sobon" - Los Amigos Invisibles 

*N *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

"Yes Indeed" - Teena Marie (one of my all time faves, if i may say so!) 

*D*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

DO you think im sexy Rod Stewart


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes.

Oh, er, a song...

You Got Something - J.J.Cale

G


----------



## doctorx (Aug 31, 2006)

Glow - Nelly Furtado

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2006)

Wharf Rat - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## Lear (Aug 31, 2006)

Tomorrow Comes A Day Too Soon - Flogging Molly

N


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

_Niggaz Can't Sing Rock 'n Roll_, an ironically, on fire rock-funk song by Mother's Finest.

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Oohhkay, the last letter of your song is an L...

La Grange - ZZ Top

E...  *E?!* I hate it when that happens...


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

wasnt so hard after all!


----------



## mango (Sep 1, 2006)

*Wonderwall - Oasis

L*


----------



## doctorx (Sep 1, 2006)

Lucretia MacEvil - Blood, Sweat, & Tears

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles

S


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2006)

"Summer Wind" Frank Sinatra
D


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 1, 2006)

"Dream On, Dreamer" - Brand New Heavies 

*R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 1, 2006)

Rock wit U - Alicia keys


U


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton

*T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

The Woman That Got Away - J.J.Cale

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

You're Going To Lose That Girl - The Beatles


L


----------



## nosaj (Sep 2, 2006)

Long Slow Goodbye - Queens of the Stone Age

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

Every day is a winding road - sheryl crow

D


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 3, 2006)

Daughters - John Mayer

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 3, 2006)

Superman - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

Nutbush city limits - Ike & Tina Turner


S


----------



## Tooz (Sep 3, 2006)

St. Gregory - Twilight Singers

Y


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Yertle the Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E

 *


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 3, 2006)

Emotion- Bee Gees
N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 4, 2006)

Needles & pins >>>>>>>>>Smokie


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 4, 2006)

Smokin' in the Boy's Room - Brownsville Station

M


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 4, 2006)

Midnight Train to Georiga 

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2006)

“Alabama” - John Coltrane 

*A *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

*Alberta Balsam - Aphex Twin* (That title is a type of shampoo, btw. ...and the music style is electronic-style mixed with what sounds like a cigarette lighter, a chair scooting across the floor, and somebody beating on a washing machine and tapping the metal part of a bedframe, perhaps? .... for percussion arrangements. heh. I figured I'd write all of that out since I love odd music instrumentation.  


*M*


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

Mandy, by Barry Manilow


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 5, 2006)

You May Be Right - Billy Joel

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2006)

"Turn Your Love Around" - George Benson 

*D *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 5, 2006)

Death and Destruction - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 5, 2006)

No big deal - Gabrielle


L


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2006)

"La La Means I Love You" - The Delphonics

*U*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 6, 2006)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2006)

"Kansas City" - Wilbert Harrison 

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 7, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Kansas City" - Wilbert Harrison
> 
> *Y*


"Young At Heart" -- Francis Albert Sinatra

*T*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 7, 2006)

The Sign - Ace of Base

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 8, 2006)

Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain

Eeeeeeeee


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nothing Compares to you.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2006)

Under the moon of love - Showaddywaddy


E


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 8, 2006)

Epic (Aura Hidden Sun Remix) - Christian Rusch & Greg Murray


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

"Closer to the Sun" - Slightly Stoopid

N


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Negative Girl - Steely Dan

L

 *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 9, 2006)

Little does she know - Kursel Flyers


W


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*What I Do - Donald Fagen

O

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

On The Run - Yello

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 10, 2006)

Needles & pins - Smokie


S


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*Sign In Stranger - Steely Dan

 

R*


----------



## doctorx (Sep 11, 2006)

Remedy - Seether

Y


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

You Make Me Feel Brand New - Stylistics (I think) 

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 11, 2006)

What would you do? - City High


O


----------



## doctorx (Sep 11, 2006)

Over and Over - NELLY (f/ Tim McGraw)

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Rockabilly Rebel - Matchbox


L


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Rockabilly Rebel - Matchbox
> 
> 
> L


"Lovers Live Longer" -- The Bellamy Brothers

*R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Red hot - Billy Riley


T


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Red hot - Billy Riley
> 
> 
> T


"Texas Cookin' " -- Guy Clark

*N*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

Nutrition - The Dead Milkmen


*N*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2006)

Never Let You Go--Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*On The Dunes - Donald Fagen

S

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

Sad But True - Metallica


*E*


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*Everything Must Go - Steely Dan

O

 *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 13, 2006)

orinoco flow - enya


O


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 14, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> orinoco flow - enya
> 
> 
> O


Actually, that would be W, from 'flow'. 

*W*

"Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw" -- Jimmy Buffett

*W*


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Actually, that would be W, from 'flow'.
> 
> *W*
> 
> ...



Walking in My Shoes - Depeche Mode


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sara Smile - Hall & Oates

E

 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2006)

"Easy Street" - Stan Kenton 

*T*


----------



## doctorx (Sep 14, 2006)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Actually, that would be W, from 'flow'.
> 
> *W*
> 
> ...



Pmsl - now when i do things like THAT my kids call them "mum moments" :doh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

Angels - Robbie Williams


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2006)

"Stop, Look, Listen (To Your Heart)" - The Stylistics

*T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

Two out of three ain't bad - Meatloaf


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Down On The Corner - CCR

R


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocket Man - Elton John

N


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2006)

"Nothing is Good Enough" - Aimee Mann

H


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2006)

*Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan

N

 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2006)

"Nice and Slow" - Freddie Jackson 

*W*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

Where the boys are - I think Brenda Leigh but Im not sure. 

E


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 15, 2006)

Everything to Everyone - Everclear

*E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 15, 2006)

Enter Sandman - Metalica

R


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Reinventing the Wheel to Run Myself Over - Fallout Boy

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2006)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2006)

*Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan

E

 *


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

Ending in Tragedy - New Found Glory

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

L


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Love Buzz - Nirvana


*Z*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Zipper Job - ZZ Top


B


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Been Caught Stealin' - Janes Addiction

*N* or *G* heh. :doh: ----> pick one.


----------



## doctorx (Sep 16, 2006)

Numb - Linkin Park

b


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Breakaway - ZZ Top


Y


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

You probably couldn't stare for the lights but you were staring straight at me - Artic Monkeys

Gotta love that Indie music!

J


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

Jack - A - Roe - Grateful Dead

E


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

Easy Target - Blink 182

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2006)

Rockin' Robin - Michael Jackson

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

No Milk Today - err... darn, forgotten...


Y?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 17, 2006)

Years from now - Dr Hook


W


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

Who am I - New Found Glory

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2006)

Timmy Tucker - moe.

R


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

Radio Adelaide - New Found Glory (again)

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

Hava netze bemachol - Trad. Israeli Folksong

L


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2006)

Limbo - Bryan Ferry

O


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*On The Dunes - Donald Fagen

S

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

*Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

N*


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*Naked In The Rain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

N

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

"You And I" - Rick James 

*I*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was made for dancing - Dont know

G-


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

"Great Is Thy Faithfulness" - Thomas Chisholm and William Runyan 

*S*


----------



## freebird (Sep 19, 2006)

Still Take You Home - Artic Monkeys

T

(I do listen to other bands, but they're the most memorable!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

freebird said:


> Still Take You Home - Artic Monkeys
> 
> T
> 
> (I do listen to other bands, but they're the most memorable!)



I believe you meant "E" to which I reply: 

"Every Little Step" - Bobby Brown 

*P*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 19, 2006)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna



*H*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

"Here and Now" - Luther Vandross

*W*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

Wharf Rat - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2006)

"Tell It Like It Is" - Aaron Neville 

*S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2006)

Slow dance - John Travolta



E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

E


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

Elvira - The Statlers


*A*


----------



## Eighty-Eight (Sep 21, 2006)

Absolutely Positively by Pee Wee King

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


*K*


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2006)

Knee Deep In The Blues by Marty Robbins

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"Spirit" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*T*


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2006)

That'll Be The Day by Buddy Holly

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"You Went Away" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*Y*


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2006)

You Shook Me All Night Long by ACDC

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"Getaway" - Earth Wind and Fire 

* Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

_"Yellow"_* -* Coldplay



*W*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"Wasted" - Donna Summer 

* D*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2006)

Dazed and Confused - Led Zep

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"Devotion" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

Nobody's perfect - Madonna


T


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"That's The Way Of The World" - Earth Wind and Fire

*D*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

Devilgate Drive - Suzi Quatro


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"Earth Wind and Fire" - Earth Wind and Fire  

*E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

Everything i own - Bread


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

"No One In the World" - Anita Baker

*D*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't let it die - Hurricane smith


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2006)

"Evil" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*L*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

"Love Hangover" - Diana Ross


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Roll Over Beethoven - Little Richard

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2006)

No more drama- Mary J Blige


A


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2006)

"All My Tomorrows" - Grover Washington, Jr. 

*S*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

Satellite by Oceanlab

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 23, 2006)

"Every Reason to" From Autumn to Ashes

I


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Every Reason to" From Autumn to Ashes
> 
> I




I ???? Think this should be an O lol 



Only You - Flying Pickets


U


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 24, 2006)

Come on, why you gotta be changing my letters? lol

OK, here we go

"Upside Down" -Barenaked Ladies

C


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Come on, why you gotta be changing my letters? lol
> 
> OK, here we go
> 
> ...


It's got to to with the rules of the game...

They say that you take the last letter of your song title, in this case...

"Upside Dow*n*" gives us an "N"

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy


Now we've got an "Y"




With these game threads, it makes sense to read the first page of the thread to understand the rules...


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 24, 2006)

"Your Love" - Keith Sweat

*E*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

Everybody Dance - Tamara and the Scene


E


----------



## Checksum Panic (Sep 24, 2006)

El' scorcho - Weezer

O!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

O? Oh! 

Out Of Control - Dancewolf

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2006)

Loc'ed After Dark - Tone Loc

K


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

Killa - Way Out West

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

All Alone - Gorillaz

E! !


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2006)

Ex-girlfriend - No Doubt



D


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 24, 2006)

Ooooo, got it now, thanx

"Doin' Time" -Sublime

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2006)

Euphoria - The Youngbloods

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 24, 2006)

"Accidntley in Love" Counting Crows

E


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 25, 2006)

"Echo" - Vertical Horizon

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

"Other Side Of Things" - 311

S


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

Scarborough Fare- Simon and Garfunkel


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 25, 2006)

Excuse me mr - no doubt


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

"Rocky Road to Dublin" - Dropkick Murphys 

N

(I know it's a cover but it is still good lol)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2006)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam, 1969

E


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

E!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis
> 
> E!


Eleanor Rigby - Beatles

Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 25, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Eleanor Rigby - Beatles
> 
> Y


"Yes, I Can" -- Valdy

*N*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2006)

Nancy With the Laughing Face - Frank Sinatra

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 25, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Nancy With the Laughing Face - Frank Sinatra
> 
> E



"Enjoy Yourself, It's Later Than You Think" -- Guy Lombardo Orchestra

*K*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

"Earth A.D." - The Misfits

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Earth A.D." - The Misfits
> 
> D


"Don't Go Breaking My Heart" - Elton John/Kiki Dee

T


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Don't Go Breaking My Heart" - Elton John/Kiki Dee
> 
> T



Hey!

Oh, well...

"T.U.L.S.A, Straight Ahead" -- Asleep At The Wheel

*D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 26, 2006)

"Dangerous Game" - 3 Doors Down

E


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*"Emit Remmus" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Say Mama - Gene Vincent

A!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Against All Odds (Just Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


*S*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Snappy Kakkie - ZZ Top

E!

Seems like I'm in an E!-mood... sorry!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

"Everybody In The Place" --- The Prodigy

*ack*

*E* ----> again from me as well. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Esther Be The One - ZZ Top

! And another E!
E-day, huh?


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*'Everybody Is A Star' - Sly & The Family Stone

R

 *


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 26, 2006)

"Rumble Fish" - Sevendust

H


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2006)

"He's A Runner" - Blood Sweat and Tears 

*R*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2006)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
Rock beat me 

Rhiannon - Fleetwood mac

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 26, 2006)

"No Giving Up" - Crossfade

P


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

*'Paint the White House Black' - George Clinton

K

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Killer - Adamski

R!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

"Right Now" - Fort Minor

W


----------



## incync (Sep 27, 2006)

Witchy Woman - Eagles

N is next.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

"Nobody's Listening" - Linkin Park

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

"Give Me The Reason" - Luther Vandross 

*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

"No More Secrets" - Papa Roach

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

"Singasong" - Earth Wind and Fire 

*G*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

"Gone Daddy Gone" - Gnarles Barkley

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

"Easy Does It" - Supertramp 

*T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 27, 2006)

The lover after me - Savage garden

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

"Everlasting Love" - Carl Carlton (or Love Affair, or Gloria Estefan... depending on who you ask.) 

*E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 27, 2006)

Extraordinary day - Detta Goodrem


Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 27, 2006)

"You Bring Me Joy" - Anita Baker 

*Y*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

"Yardie Bone" - Sean Paul

E


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

Everyday - Way Out West




Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

"You Shook Me All Night Long" - AC/DC

G


----------



## elle camino (Sep 28, 2006)

Got body if you want it - The Gossip

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

"The Messanjah" - P.O.D.

H


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

"Heaven Must Be Like This" - Ohio Players 

*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

"Santeria" - Sublime

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

"All This Love" - DeBarge 

*E* (sorry guys)


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

"Ends" - Everlast

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

"Sexy Sexy Sexy" - James Brown 

*Y*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

"Yellow Submarine" - Beatles

E


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Sep 29, 2006)

"Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" - Neil Young

Another E


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

"Ease On Down the Road" from _The Wiz_

*D*


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Dance To The Music - Sly and the Family Stone

C

 *


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 29, 2006)

Could We Start Again Please? (Jesus Christ Superstar)


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

"Creep" - Stone Temple Pilots

P


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2006)

Photograph- Def Leppard

H


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

"Hollywood" - P.O.D.

D


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't Say Motherfucker, Motherfucker - Turbonegro

R!!!


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2006)

*'Rikki Don't Lose That Number' - Steely Dan

R

 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2006)

"Respect Yourself" - Staple Singers 

*F*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2006)

"Friend of the Devil" - Counting Crows

L


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

Long Gone Day - Mad Season


*Y*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2006)

"You Had Me" - Joss Stone

E

(Why do they keep comin up lol)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 30, 2006)

Endless love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie


E


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


*W*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 30, 2006)

When doves cry - Prince

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

"You and Me" - Bowling for Soup

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2006)

End of everything - Trivium

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

"Get Up, Stand Up" - Bob Marley

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2006)

Piece of my heart - Erma Franklin

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

"The Royal Crown Vs Blue Duchess" - From Autumn To Ashes

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2006)

Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

"Need to" - Korn

O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2006)

Only the lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

"Young at Heart" - Joss Stone


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

*'Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)' - Sly & The Family Stone

*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"No Way Out" - Dope

T


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 2, 2006)

"This Calling" All that Remains


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"Good Rats" - Dropkick Murphys

S


----------



## Christina416 (Oct 2, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Good Rats" - Dropkick Murphys
> 
> S


Supernaut - Black Sabbath

T


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2006)

*"Testify" - Parliament

Y

 *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"You Got No Right" - Velvet Revolver

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

Tiger feet - Mud


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"Thinking About Forever" - P.O.D.

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

"Ribbon In The Sky" - Stevie Wonder 

*Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

You wear it well - Rod Stewart

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

"Love Light in Flight" - Stevie Wonder

*T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"Toob Amplifier" - The Presidents of the United States of America

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

"Rocket Love" - Stevie Wonder 

*E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"Ebin" - Sublime

N


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 2, 2006)

"Not Falling" Mudvayne

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2006)

"Goodbye Cruel World" - Pink Floyd

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Don't Drive Drunk" - Stevie Wonder 

*K*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep A' Knockin' - Various Artists


N


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2006)

Never - Heart

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 3, 2006)

"Remember the Name" - Fort Minor

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Each Other's Throat" - Stevie Wonder 

*T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 3, 2006)

"Thunder Underground" Ozzy Osbourne

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Don't Be A Drop-Out" - James Brown 

*T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

The king of wishful thinking - Go West



G


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Get On The Good Foot" - James Brown 

*T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

The girl from Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto


A


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Ain't It Funky Now" - James Brown 

*W *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

When love breaks down - Prefab sprout


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Night Train" - James Brown 

* N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

No ordinary love - sade


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Escape-ism" - James Brown 

* M *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

Moon River - Danny Williams


R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

"Right On Time" - The Brothers Johnson 

* E *


----------



## lmbchp (Oct 3, 2006)

Radio Free Europe - R.E.M.

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

Eternal Flame - Bangles

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Everything Changes - Scatman John


S!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 3, 2006)

"So Cold" - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't cry for me Argentina--from the play EVITA


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Anarchy in the U.K." - Sex Pistols

K


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Killer Joe" - Quincy Jones 

*E *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Eye Less" - Slipknot

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Something Special" - Quincy Jones 

*L*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Lodi - CCR


I!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"I'm Gonna Miss You In the Morning" - Quincy Jones 

*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Green River - CCR

R!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Razzamatazz" - Quincy Jones 

*Z*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Zipper Job - ZZ Top

B!

Or not 2B?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Body Heat" - Quincy Jones

*T*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokata - ELP

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Antenna Head - ZZ Top

D!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2006)

Down with Disease - Phish

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Eyes of Love" - Quincy Jones 

* E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Early Mornin' Stoned Pimp" - kid Rock

P


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Prelude To The Garden" - Quincy Jones 

*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Never Let You Go" - Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"One Man Woman" - Quincy Jones 


*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"No Bravery" - James Blunt

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"You Got It Bad, Girl" - Stevie Wonder (but also covered by Quincy Jones) 

*L*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Letterbomb" - Green Day

B


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Bad Moon Rising - CCR

G!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

"Gula Matari" - Quincy Jones

*I*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Infest" - Papa Roach

T


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 4, 2006)

Tri-state Above & Beyond

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Everybody's Fool" - Evanescence

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Love Is - Alannah Myles


S!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 4, 2006)

So Damn Beautiful - Poloroid


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"London Dungeon" - The Misfits

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Need Some Sleep - Timberwolf 

P!


*yawn*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2006)

"Prod" - Mudvayne

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Down On The Corner - CCR

R!


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2006)

*Roadhouse Blues - The Doors

S

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 8, 2006)

"Reach Out And Touch (Somebody's Hand)" - Diana Ross 

* D*


----------



## clynn (Oct 8, 2006)

Dark Skinned And Inviting - Black Tape For A Blue Girl


*G*


----------



## doctorx (Oct 8, 2006)

Good Love Comin' On - Sherrie Austin

*N*


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2006)

*New Frontier - Donald Fagen

R

 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

"Retrato" - Mondo Sweetie 

*O*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh Carol - Smokie

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

"Laughing Boy" - Mary Wells

*Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

Yellow Submarine - beatles


E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

Ed Is Dead - The Pixies


*D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"Endless Dark" - HIM

K


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 9, 2006)

Killing me Softly - Roberta Flack


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"Ya'll Want a Single" - Korn

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

"Even In His Youth" -----> Nirvana



*H*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"Hello Again" - Lostprophets

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Hello Again" - Lostprophets
> 
> N


"Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" - Steam (1969)

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"So Cold" - Breaking Benjamin

D


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "So Cold" - Breaking Benjamin
> 
> D



"Down On The Corner" -- C.C.R.

*R*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"Race Against Myself" - The Offspring

F


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Race Against Myself" - The Offspring
> 
> F



"F the C.C." -- Steve Earle

*C*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

"Calm Like A Bomb" - Rage Against the Machine

B


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Calm Like A Bomb" - Rage Against the Machine
> 
> B


"Ballroom Blitz" -- The Sweet

*Z*


(Sorry, it was honestly the first song that came to mind...)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Ballroom Blitz" -- The Sweet
> 
> *Z*
> 
> ...


"Zoot Suit Riot" - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

(Bet ya thought ya stumped us all, huh???)



T


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Zoot Suit Riot" - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
> 
> (Bet ya thought ya stumped us all, huh???)
> 
> ...



I knew you knew that I knew that you'd know some sort of reply.

*huh?*

*T*

"Texas Has A Whorehouse In It" -- from "The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas"

*T*, again.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

"The Girl With the Sun In Her Head" - Orbital


*D*


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "The Girl With the Sun In Her Head" - Orbital
> 
> 
> *D*



"Daylight Katy" -- Gordon Lightfoot

*Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

"She's An American Girl" - Trisha Yearwood


*L*


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "She's An American Girl" - Trisha Yearwood
> 
> 
> *L*



From a *Y*, Swamptoad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

R: He's a bit orbital nowadays... 

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: He's a bit orbital nowadays...
> 
> You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello
> 
> S!



"Stardust" -- so many versions...I'll say Willie Nelson.

*T*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

Tommorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


*S*



p.s. *ooops earlier* :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

R: Such things happen to each of us once in a while... I'd guess your head is to max. 80% here in the forum... How's your mom doing?

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles

D!


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*Dream Weaver - Gary Wright

R

*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2006)

mango said:


> *Dream Weaver - Gary Wright
> 
> R
> 
> *


"Rainy Days & Mondays" - The Carpenters

S


----------



## Scarface (Oct 10, 2006)

Shining Star by Earth, Wind and Fire

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah! Good one! 

"Rock On" - Raydio 

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

No woman no cry - Fugees

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 10, 2006)

"You Beat Me To The Punch" - Mary Wells 

*H*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2006)

"Hit That" - The Offspring

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

That's entertainment - Paul Weller


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2006)

"That's It, That's All" - Beastie Boys

L


----------



## clynn (Oct 10, 2006)

Last Dance - The Cure

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2006)

clynn said:


> Last Dance - The Cure
> 
> E


"Everybody Loves Somebody" - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2006)

"You Can't Take Me" - Uncle Kracker

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2006)

"Endless, Nameless" - Nirvana


*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Synthetic" - Spineshank

C


----------



## doctorx (Oct 11, 2006)

Car Wash - Rose Royce

*H*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Hot Dog" - Limp Bizkit

G


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2006)

"Green Mind" - Dink



*D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes" - Paul Simon

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Space Truckin' - Deep Purple

'... N!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Numb" - Linkin Park

B


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Beat Dis - Bomb The Base

S!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Super Nova Goes Pop" = Powerman 5000

P


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pusherman - Curtis Mayfield

N

 *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Never Gonna Find Me" - The Offspring

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

Easily - red hot chilli peppers

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"You Can Call Me Al" - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Lost In Eden - Dancewolf

N!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

"Never Alone" - Dropkick Murphys

E


----------



## clynn (Oct 11, 2006)

Echolalia - Dead Can Dance

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2006)

"Are You Man Enough?" - The Four Tops 

*H*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2006)

"Hungry Eyes" - Eric Carmen (song from Dirty Dancing)


*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"Sick" - Dope

K


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"King Heroin" - James Brown 

* N*


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 12, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "King Heroin" - James Brown
> 
> * N*



"Night Guard" -- Stan Rogers

*D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Dancin' - Dancewolf

N!


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*Never, Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White

P


 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Photograph" - Def Leppard

*H*


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*Hot For Teacher - Van Halen

R

*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"Half a Man" - Stephen Lynch

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Natural High" - Bloodstone
*
H*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Hush - Deep Purple

H!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Hi-De-Ho" - Blood Sweat and Tears 

*O*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Of Course I'm Lying - Yello

G!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"Guerilla Radio" - Rage Against The Macihine

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Ooh Baby Baby" - Smokey Robinson and The Miracles 

* Y*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"You're No Different" - Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Time To Get Down" - The O'Jays 

*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"N.I.B" - Black Sabbath

B


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Beauty Is Only Skin Deep" - The Temptations 

*P*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"Poison Girl" - HIM

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

"Long Train Runnin'" - The Doobie Brothers

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2006)

Now that we found love - O'Jays

E


----------



## Aqua Seafoam Shame (Oct 12, 2006)

Exisiting in a Crisis (Evelyn) - Bayside

Amazing song.

*S*


----------



## clynn (Oct 12, 2006)

Something To Do - Depechemode

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Out Of Control - Dancewolf

L!


----------



## clynn (Oct 12, 2006)

Little Liar - Joan Jett

R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2006)

Rocky Racoon - The Beatles



*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 12, 2006)

"Never Enough" - Papa Roach

H


----------



## doctorx (Oct 13, 2006)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC

*L*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 13, 2006)

"Lilacs And Lolita" - From Autumn to Ashes

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone who had a heart - Cilla Black


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 13, 2006)

"Take This Oath" - Killswith Engage

H


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

Here I Dreamt I Was an Architect - The Decemberists


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

this is music for girls - baxendale


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

Star Bodies - The New Pornographers (which I'm listening to right now, oddly)


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

sunshine - handsome boy modeling school. (which I'm listening to right now, oddly)


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

easy/lucky/free - bright eyes (which I'm not listening to right now...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Exitus - E Nomine

S!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

spinal menengitis got me down - ween


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ween



there is absolutely no way you could possibly be any cooler (for serious).

anyway:

'none of you will ever see a penny' - final fantasy

so "y"


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

you're no rock and roll fun - sleater-kinney


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

No Cars Go - The Arcade Fire


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

over the woods - outkast


man, seriously, give me a day off and a pretty nasty cold along with some semi-legal canadian cough syrup, and i'll ratchet up the old post count in this thread all damn day. or until i nod off.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

Sloop John B - Beach Boys (Goin' Old School)


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

blood red summer - coheed and cambria (goin' prog rock for mall goths)


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

Roses - outkast


----------



## clynn (Oct 13, 2006)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 13, 2006)

E-Bow the Letter - REM


----------



## clynn (Oct 13, 2006)

Roses Grow - Concrete Blonde

W


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

What's Up? --- Four Non Blondes


*P*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Please Don't Let It Go" - HIM

O


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

_O-Row Shay Dho Vaha Wal-Yeh_ ---- Irish Folk Songs by The Clancy Brothers



*H*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Tonight - CCR


T!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Tommorrow - Silverchair



*W*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Who'll Stop The Rain - CCR


N!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 14, 2006)

Seven Good Men - N.R.P.S.

N


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Nature's Way - This Mortal Coil

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Yeah, Yeah, Yeah" - Uncle Kracker

H


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Hit - The Sugarcubes

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Ten Thousand Fists" - Disturbed

S


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet Jove - Cowboy Junkies

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Every Reason To" - From Autumn To Ashes

O


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Ophelia - Courage Of Lassie

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"A.D.I.D.A.S." - Korn

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel

R!


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Redford (for Yia-Yia and Poupou) - Sufjan Stevens

U!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

u-mass - the pixies


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Shoop - Salt N Pepa

P


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Your Spirit's Alive" - Dropkick Murphys

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

eviction notice - sage francis


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Elevators - Outkast

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Spanish Armada - Ratatat


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Appletree - Erykah Badu

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

nosaj said:


> Ratatat


:wubu: 

another girl - the queers


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

elle camino said:


> :wubu:
> 
> another girl - the queers



You like Ratatat too?!? You're the only person not from DC or NJ that I'm aware of that's ever even heard of them.

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 14, 2006)

Give it away - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

Y


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

hello! i've put '17 years' on every list of 'what are you listening to now' songs i've ever made on this board. you are doing a piss-poor job of stalking me, mister. 

you're so gangsta - chromeo


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 14, 2006)

Arms of Mary - Sutherland Brothers & Quiver

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"You Lose" - Saint Diablo

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Each Coming Night - Iron and Wine

I'm the worst stalker ever


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"The Height Of Callousness" - Spineshank

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Spaniolated - The Fiery Furnaces


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

"Do-Re-Mi" --- Julie Andrews (The Sound Of Music)


*I*


----------



## clynn (Oct 14, 2006)

Inside - Monica

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

El Pico - Ratatat (again!)


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2006)

One - Metallica


----------



## nosaj (Oct 14, 2006)

Exit Music (For a Film) - Radiohead

M


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Maria" - Rage Against The Machine

A


----------



## SexyCanadian (Oct 14, 2006)

Amazed - Lonestar

"D"


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 14, 2006)

"Dead Cell" - Papa Roach

L


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Let There Be Rock - AC/DC

K

 *


----------



## nosaj (Oct 15, 2006)

King Eternal - TV on the Radio


----------



## clynn (Oct 15, 2006)

Last Night - Az Yet

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

Tattva - Kula Shaker


A


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band 

T

*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 15, 2006)

"The Dirty Glass" - Dropkick Murphys

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

New- No Doubt

W


----------



## nosaj (Oct 15, 2006)

When the War Came - Decemberists


----------



## clynn (Oct 15, 2006)

Elements - Method Man

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

Stay the same - Gabrielle


E


----------



## clynn (Oct 15, 2006)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 15, 2006)

"Laserblast!" - Fu Manchu

T


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 15, 2006)

Too Much Heaven--The Bee Gees

"N"


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Never Let You Go" - Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## nosaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Darling - The Beatles

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 16, 2006)

Great balls of fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Ends" - Everlast

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 16, 2006)

Superman - N.R.P.S.

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Yesterday.com" - Sum 41

M


----------



## nosaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Ms. Jackson (WOOO!) - Outkast

N


----------



## elle camino (Oct 16, 2006)

no no no - yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"One Love" - Bob Marley

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 16, 2006)

earth people - dr. octagon


----------



## nosaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Even Hitler Had a Girlfriend - The Mr. T Experience


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Dead Skin" - Crossfade

N


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2006)

Numb - Linkin Park


*B*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Before I Forget" - Slipknot

T


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 17, 2006)

"Take Me To The Clouds Above" - LMC vs U2

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

"Execute The Grounds" - P.O.D.

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 17, 2006)

Sing Me Spanish Techno - New Pornographers

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

"Offbeat Bare Ass" - 311

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 17, 2006)

Summer breeze - Isley brothers

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## clynn (Oct 17, 2006)

November Rain - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls



*E*


----------



## clynn (Oct 17, 2006)

Enjoy The Silence - Depechemode

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 18, 2006)

Ebony and Ivory --- Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder


*Y*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"You Broke Like Glass" - Eighteen Visions

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

She Don't Use Jelly - Flaming Lips


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

"You'll Never Get To Heaven (If You Break My Heart)" - Dionne Warwick 

* T *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Young at Heart" - Joss Stone

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

"This Old Heart Of Mine (Is Weak For You)" - Isley Brothers

*U*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Under My Voodoo" - Sublime

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

"Once You Get Started" - Rufus feat Chaka Khan 

* D *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Disco" - Crossfade

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2006)

"Over and Over" - Michael Cooper 

*R*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Race Against Myself" - The Offspring

F


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 18, 2006)

Fortunes faded - Red hot chilli peppers


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Deadly Assassins" - Everlast

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 18, 2006)

Stadium Arcadium - red hot chilli peppers


M


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"My Last Breath" - Evanescence

H


----------



## clynn (Oct 18, 2006)

How Fortunate The Man With None - Dead Can Dance

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Explosivo - Tenacious D

O


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

nosaj said:


> Explosivo - Tenacious D
> 
> O


Once Upon Your Dead Body-Coheed and Cambria

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Your the Reason I'm Leaving" - Franz Ferdinand

G


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Your the Reason I'm Leaving" - Franz Ferdinand
> 
> G


gary gilmore's eyes-armsbendback


S


----------



## clynn (Oct 18, 2006)

Supersonic - JJ Fad

C


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"L.O.T.M." - Soulfly

M


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

makedamnsure-taking back sunday


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday? Come on lol

"EMI" - Sex Pistols

I


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Taking Back Sunday? Come on lol
> 
> "EMI" - Sex Pistols
> 
> I


yeah, taking back sunday!! punk...


i can't remember-alice in chains

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

Come On, you gotta have some better bands in your library lol

"Raindrops" - Armor For Sleep

S


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Come On, you gotta have some better bands in your library lol
> 
> "Raindrops" - Armor For Sleep
> 
> S


short stories with tragic endings-fata

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Somewhat Damaged" - Nine Inch Nails

D


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Dear Sons and Daughters of Hungry Ghosts - Wolf Parade (again...song I'm listening to!)


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Spit Your Game" - Notorious B.I.G.

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

step into my office, baby - belle and sebastian
edit: too slow. mkay let's see.
epidemic - slayer



p.s. belle and sebastian and slayer in one fucking post. i win forever.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"You Could Be Blind" - DMX

D


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

and dude, if you're going to talk shit about someone posting a crappy band, it's not a great idea to turn around and post a DMX song. glass houses, and all that. 
mkay? mkay.

disaster march - lawrence arms


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> and dude, if you're going to talk shit about someone posting a crappy band, it's not a great idea to turn around and post a DMX song. glass houses, and all that.
> mkay? mkay.
> 
> disaster march - lawrence arms


eye. hart. ewe.

homesick at spacecamp-falloutboy

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

I was just givin her a hard time, I like Taking Back Sunday lol. But come on, you criticize DMX and put up slayer, there drummer is ridiculus, the rest, i'll give them a meh lol.

"Headtrip" - Sevendust

P


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> there drummer is ridiculus


do you mean _their_ drummer is_ ridiculous_? cause it's kinda hard to take taste criticism from a sevendust fan who can't differentiate between homophones or spell.

paper thin walls - modest mouse


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I was just givin her a hard time, I like Taking Back Sunday lol. But come on, you criticize DMX and put up slayer, there drummer is ridiculus, the rest, i'll give them a meh lol.
> 
> "Headtrip" - Sevendust
> 
> P


palo alto-radiohead

O


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh Comely - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

ok... i'm kinda blazed... so i dont feel like arguing. We all like diff. types of music, I like calm melodic, you like heavy, is all cool, just opinions. Sry to offend. But come on, dont hate on Sevendust, they chill.

"Year of The Boomerang" - Rage Against The Machine

G


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

you can have it all - yo la tengo

(and knotty: i'm posting yo la tengo and belle and sebastian songs and you're surmising i like _heavy _music? you must be pretty fucking stoned.)


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

you posted slayer to, everyone can vary, adds flavor. And what if I am really fuckin stoned? I'm not hurtin anyone, I'm relaxed, and I'm happy ^_^.

"Landing in London" - 3 Doors Down

N


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Nightswimming - REM


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"G Eye Joe" - Dog Fashon Disco

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey - the Beatles


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

youth decay - sleater-kinney


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Y Plus White Girl - Q and Not U (dc represent!)


----------



## elle camino (Oct 18, 2006)

like tiny swords - forget cassettes


----------



## nosaj (Oct 18, 2006)

Start Wearing Purple - Gogol Bordello


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

"Ebin" - Sublime

N


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Novacaine - Beck


*E*


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Epitaph for My Heart - Magnetic Fields


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

nosaj said:


> Magnetic Fields


alright already. let's make babies. 

the rat - walkmen


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Taking It To The Streets --- The Doobie Brothers



*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Stand" - Blues Traveler

D


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> alright already. let's make babies.



Name a time and place. 

Don't Stop Til You Get Enough - Michael Jackson, back before he was creepy

H


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Hyper-insomniaparachondriod" - Sum 41

D


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

destroy the orcs - three inches of blood


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Safe Home" - Anthrax

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

everyone has a summer - loveage


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Rain King" - Counting Crows

G


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

gangsta gangsta - NWA


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Alive" - P.O.D.

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

el camino - ween
:batting:


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Over My Head, Better Off Dead" - Sum 41

D


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

runaway - bon fucking jovi


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

You're the Best - Joe Esposito

T!

(YOU'RE THE BEST! AAAAAAAAAAAROUND! Nothing’s gonna ever keep you dow-ow-ow-ow-own!)


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Take Me Under" - Three Days Grace

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 19, 2006)

"Rapper's Delight" - The Sugar Hill Gang

*T *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Tessie" - Dropkick Murphys

E


----------



## clynn (Oct 19, 2006)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't get by without you - Real Thing


U


----------



## clynn (Oct 19, 2006)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Lazy Gun" - Jet

N


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

Nothing Will Change-Number One Fan


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Eyes Wide Shut" - Edgewater

T


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

the stalker and the songwriter-anadivine


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Raven" - Kittie

N


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

now-taproot


W


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Wait and Bleed" - Slipknot

D


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

dying in new brunswick-thrusday


K


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

"Kenji" - Fort Minor

I


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 20, 2006)

"Isn't It Romantic?" - Rodgers and Hart 

* C *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

"California Love" - 2pac

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 20, 2006)

"Every Now and Then" - Earth Wind & Fire

*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

"Never Will I Break" - 3 Doors Down

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

"Everytime I Look For You" - Blink-182

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Under The Gun - The Sisters Of Mercy

N!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

"Natural Mystic" - Bob Marley

C


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 20, 2006)

California Girls - beach boys

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

"Sabrosa" - Beastie Boys

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 20, 2006)

Ain't no stopping us now - Luther Vandross


W


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 20, 2006)

"What Kind of Fool Am I?" - Anthony Newley (or Sammy Davis Jr., if you prefer)

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

I Got The Six - ZZ Top

X!


----------



## clynn (Oct 20, 2006)

X-Bitches - Ice Cube

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2006)

"Salsa" - 311

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 21, 2006)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Absurd - Fluke

D!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Domino - Van Morrison

*O*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2006)

"Outta Control" - 50 Cent

L

G-Unit & 50 were at Nova's basketball preview last night... single most ridiculus thing EVER!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Lizard Life - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 21, 2006)

East St. Louis Toodle - Steely Dan, Pretzel Logic


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

El Manana - Gorillaz

A!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

Angel eyes - Marti Pellow


S


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

sleep-nada surf


P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

Paradise by the dashboard light - meatloaf


T


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

time consumer-coheed and cambria


R


----------



## clynn (Oct 21, 2006)

Rose In A Concrete World - Joe

D


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

devil in jersey city-coca

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

You can't hurry love - Phil Collins

E


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

everything evil-coca (i'm listening to this cd right now)


L


----------



## clynn (Oct 21, 2006)

Lady - D'Angelo

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 21, 2006)

Your Saving Grace - Steve Miller

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2006)

"Empty Apartment" - Yellowcard

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 21, 2006)

Too Much Sex, Not Enough Affection - Timbuk3

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2006)

"Need To" - Korn

O


----------



## supersoup (Oct 22, 2006)

oh star-paramore


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Radio/Video" - System of a Down

O


----------



## supersoup (Oct 22, 2006)

over the hill-lagwagon


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"L.O.T.M." - Soulfly

M


----------



## supersoup (Oct 22, 2006)

my ricochet-northstar


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Tribe" - Soulfly

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2006)

Endless Wire - Gordon Lightfoot

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y?


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 22, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles
> 
> Y?



You wear it well - Rod Stewart


L


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 22, 2006)

Love The Dead - Alice Cooper, Billion Dollar Babies album.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Devil Without A Cause" - Kid Rock

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2006)

Euphoria - Leftover Salmon

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Accidently In Love" - Counting Crows

E


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 22, 2006)

"Electricity" - Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark 

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Year of Tha Boomerang" - Rage Against The Machine

-G


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Groovejet - Spiller

T!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Torn & Tattered" - Joss Stone

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't Walk Away, Rene' - The Left Bank

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

"Exodus" - Bob Marley

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 23, 2006)

Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum

Y


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

You Oughta Know - Alanis

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim

E!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

End Of The World - The Cure



*D*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

Death and Destruction - N.R.P.S.

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2006)

Nightingale - Norah Jones

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

"Easy Skanking" - Bob Marley

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 23, 2006)

Night by Night - Steely Dan, Pretzel Logic


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

"Too Little Too Late" - Barenaked Ladies

E


----------



## nosaj (Oct 23, 2006)

Everything In Its Right Place - Radiohead

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

"Endless" - Unearth

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

Sunshine on my Shoulder - John Denver

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

"Reckless" - Papa Roach

S


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

Steal My Sunshine - Len

*E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2006)

"Ever Blazin" - Sean Paul

N


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

nose over tail-alkaline trio


L


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 24, 2006)

supersoup said:


> nose over tail-alkaline trio
> 
> 
> L


"Lonesome, Orn'ry, and Mean" -- Waylon Jennings

*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2006)

"No Hope = No Fear" - Soulfly

R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Rhiannon ------ Fleetwood Mac


*N*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

No Time To Cry - The Sisters Of Mercy

Y?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

You Belong To Me ----- The Duprees

*E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2006)

"Eleanor Rigby" - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips

Y?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips
> 
> Y?



"Yes We Can Can" - The Pointer Sisters

*N*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

No More Words - Yello

S!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No More Words - Yello
> 
> S!



"Sweet Emotion" - Aerosmith 

* N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2006)

Never be lonely - the feeling


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2006)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## clynn (Oct 24, 2006)

Never Gonna Get It - En Vogue

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2006)

Turn your Radio On - John Hartford

N


----------



## clynn (Oct 24, 2006)

Nasty Boys - Janet Jackson

S


----------



## nosaj (Oct 24, 2006)

Spoonman - Soundgarden

N


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Need to be Next to You - Leigh Nash

U


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 25, 2006)

Up-up And Away - 5th Dimension


*Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 25, 2006)

Yer Blues - The Beatles

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 25, 2006)

Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield


N


----------



## clynn (Oct 25, 2006)

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Lost In Eden - Dancewolf

N!


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 25, 2006)

Nitro Burning Funny Bong - GWAR

G


----------



## Ceres (Oct 25, 2006)

"God gave us Rock'n'roll"-KISS

"L"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2006)

Ceres said:


> "God gave us Rock'n'roll"-KISS
> 
> "L"


"Love Me Do" - The Beatles

O


----------



## nosaj (Oct 25, 2006)

Out of Gas - Modest Mouse


----------



## Ceres (Oct 25, 2006)

ohhhhh i have a classic...
Strutter-KISS

"R"
anybody noticed i like KISS?especially Gene Simmons...hehe...wonder why???


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2006)

Ceres said:


> ohhhhh i have a classic...
> Strutter-KISS
> 
> "R"
> anybody noticed i like KISS?especially Gene Simmons...hehe...wonder why???


"Round and Round" - Perry Como

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 26, 2006)

Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship - Jimmy Buffet

P


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship - Jimmy Buffet
> 
> P



"Paradise City" - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 26, 2006)

"You're a God" - Vertical Horizon


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

Day-O (The Banana Boat Song) - Harry Belafonte



*O*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 26, 2006)

Outside - Staind

"E"


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

"Eight Days A Week" - The Beatles 

*K*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

"Kiss Me in the Dark" by the Randy Rogers Band.
still K


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

Knock on wood - Amii Stewart


D


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

"Don't Say You Don't Remember" - Beverly Bremers

*R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

Runaway - Corrs

Y


----------



## Ceres (Oct 26, 2006)

"You spin me around"-dead or alive

"D"


----------



## nosaj (Oct 26, 2006)

Darn that Dream - Miles Davis

M


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2006)

"My My My" - Johnny Gill

* Y*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "My My My" - Johnny Gill
> 
> * Y*


"You Send Me" = Sam Cooke

E


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

"Enter Sandman" - Metallica


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

"Night Fever" - The Bee Gees


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Red Shoes - Chris Rea


S!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

"Silence Is Golden" - The Tremeloes


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 26, 2006)

"Necromancer" - Gnarls Barkley

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

"Remember When" - Alan Jackson


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 26, 2006)

"Never Enough" - Papa Roach

H


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Happiness Is A Warm Gun ---- The Beatles



*N*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"Night Drive" - All American Rejects

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Next To You Next To Me - Shenandoah


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"Enjoy the View" - Aiden

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Welcome to My World" - Ray Price

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"Die Romantic" - Aiden 

C

I'm listening to them, I get a one track mind w/ some music lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Crazy" - Patsy Cline

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison" - My Chemical Romance

N


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

naurashaun-shabutie


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"Never Gonna Be The Same" - Sean Paul

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Edge Of The World --- Faith No More


*D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

"Death Blooms" - Mudvayne

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

"Stop To Start" - Blue Magic

*T*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Tied Up - Yello

P!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Pretty Woman" - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 27, 2006)

Nebraska - moe.

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Amarillo Sky" - Jason Aldeen

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

"You've Got A Friend" - James Taylor

*D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Down On The Corner - CCR

R!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

"Rock And Roll" - Led Zeppelin

* L*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2006)

Lady Marmalade- LaBelle


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Everything is Beautiful" - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Let It Go! (v2) - Dancewolf


O!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Only The Lonely" - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kant&#233;

E!


----------



## clynn (Oct 27, 2006)

Everybody Knows - Concrete Blonde

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 27, 2006)

clynn said:


> Everybody Knows - Concrete Blonde
> 
> S


"Sherry" - The Four Seasons

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

"Suspicious Minds" - Elvis

still S


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Step By Step ---- New Kids On The Block



*P*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Purple People Eater" - Sheb Wooley

R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Rollin' With My Homies --- Coolio




*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Sleepwalker" - The Wallflowers

R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Ramble On ---- Led Zepellin


*
N*


----------



## pasazz (Oct 28, 2006)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley

*Y*


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes I Can, No You Can't- Lee Morgan

N.......as in "*n*ext song puhlease!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

NeedlessNeedles - Dancewolf

S!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> NeedlessNeedles - Dancewolf
> 
> S!


"Stardust" - Artie Shaw, Nat King Cole, Frank Sinatra, etc.

T


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 28, 2006)

There it Is- James Brown

S!!!111oneone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Super Sonic - Music Instructor


C!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Cool Water" - Sons of the Pioneers

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Right Down Here - J.J.Cale


E!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 28, 2006)

Electric storm-Delta Goodrem 


M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Moon River" as sung by Andy Williams

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 29, 2006)

Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

swing swing-all american rejects



G


----------



## clynn (Oct 29, 2006)

Good Girls, Bad Guys - DMX

S


----------



## reevee (Oct 29, 2006)

Killing Me Softly with His Song by Roberta Flack. 

Next letter: g


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2006)

reevee said:


> Killing Me Softly with His Song by Roberta Flack.
> 
> Next letter: g


"Goin' Out Of My Head" - Little Anthony & The Imperials

D

ON EDIT - Welcome to Dimensions, reevee!!!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2006)

Dance the night away - Lionel Richie


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Dance the night away - Lionel Richie
> 
> 
> Y


"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - Rolling Stones

T


----------



## HailToTheKing (Oct 29, 2006)

"Turn It On Again" - Genesis

N


----------



## nosaj (Oct 29, 2006)

No Name Number Five - Elliott Smith

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2006)

nosaj said:


> No Name Number Five - Elliott Smith
> 
> E


"Everybody is a Star" - Sly & The Family Stone

R


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 29, 2006)

Raspberry Beret- Prince

"T"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Raspberry Beret- Prince
> 
> "T"


"The Night Has a Thousand Eyes" = Bobby Vee

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

"Song of the South" - Alabama

H


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 29, 2006)

Hallucinate - The Crusaders, Chain Reaction


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 29, 2006)

"Execute The Grounds" - P.O.D.

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2006)

"Stand By Your Man" - Tammy Wynette

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

"Nobody But Me" - Blake Shelton

E


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2006)

"Everybody Loves Somebody" - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 30, 2006)

"You Got No Right" - Velvet Revolver

T


----------



## Ryan (Oct 30, 2006)

"Them Bones" - Alice In Chains


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 30, 2006)

"See You In Hell" - Aiden

L


----------



## Ryan (Oct 30, 2006)

"Let It Bleed" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

Daydream Believer ---- The Monkees



*R*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 30, 2006)

"Road Trippin'" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2006)

"Nights On Broadway" - The Bee Gees

* Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep - Yeponymous

P


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2006)

"Psychedelic Shack" - The Temptations

*K*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 30, 2006)

Kiev - Barclay James Harvest



V


----------



## nosaj (Oct 30, 2006)

Vincent - Don McLean

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2006)

"Too Hot" - Kool and the Gang

* T *


----------



## supersoup (Oct 30, 2006)

the light and the glass-coca


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 30, 2006)

"Sanctified" - Nine Inch Nails

D


----------



## clynn (Oct 30, 2006)

Da Rockwilder - Meth & Red

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

"Reeling in the Years" - Steely Dan

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

"Space Children" - LaBelle

* N*


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2006)

"Nativity In Black" - Ozzy Osbourne & Primus


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2006)

"Kind of a Drag" - The Buckinghams (1966)

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

"Goodbye Pork Pie Hat" - Charles Mingus 

*T*


----------



## clynn (Oct 31, 2006)

Thugz - Mack 10

Z


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

"Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah" - from the Walt Disney Production _Song of the South_

*H*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

How am I Doing - Dierks Bentley

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

"Grandma's Hands" - Bill Withers

*S*


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Grandma's Hands" - Bill Withers
> 
> *S*



"Soul-Limbo" -- Booker T and the MGs

*O*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

"Only You" - The Platters

U


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Only You" - The Platters
> 
> U



"Up, Up And Away" -- The Fifth Dimension

*Y*


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Up, Up And Away" -- The Fifth Dimension
> 
> *Y*



Yoshimi v.s. the pink robots - The Flaming Lips 

S ! LIKE SNAKE


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Yoshimi v.s. the pink robots - The Flaming Lips
> 
> S ! LIKE SNAKE



"Snake Song" -- Townes VanZandt

*G*



Edited to add coincidental link.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Ghost Town - The Specials

*N*


----------



## clynn (Nov 1, 2006)

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 1, 2006)

(You Make Me So) Very Happy - Blood, Sweat and Tears

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 1, 2006)

"Young Lust" - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2006)

"Tequila Sunrise" - The Eagles

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

El Diablo - ZZ Top

O!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 2, 2006)

Ohio - The Outlaws

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Oldschool, Baby - Westbam feat. Nena


Y!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2006)

"You Met Your Match" - Stevie Wonder

*H*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2006)

Honest Questions - Daniel Bedingfield


S


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 2, 2006)

Stinkfist - Tool


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2006)

Ten years time - Gabrielle

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2006)

"Erotica" - Madonna 


*A*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

alcohol and oxygen-anadivine



N


----------



## Nutella (Nov 2, 2006)

*"Naima"* - John Coltrane

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 2, 2006)

Nutella said:


> *"Naima"* - John Coltrane
> 
> A



"All Of It For You" -- Cahoots

*U*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2006)

"Up On the Roof" - The Drifters (1963)

F


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 3, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Up On the Roof" - The Drifters (1963)
> 
> F



"For The Good Times" -- Kris Kristofferson

*S*


----------



## Nutella (Nov 3, 2006)

_*"Save A Prayer"*_ - Duran Duran



R


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 3, 2006)

"Remote Control" - Wayne Shorter 

* L*


----------



## Nutella (Nov 3, 2006)

*"Like A Star"* - Corrine Bailey Rae


R


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 3, 2006)

Nutella said:


> *"Like A Star"* - Corrine Bailey Rae
> 
> 
> R



"Reasons To Quit" -- Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard

*T*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 3, 2006)

The Exciting Accident - Mason Williams

T


----------



## Nutella (Nov 3, 2006)

*"Talulah"* - Jamiroquai



H


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 3, 2006)

Nutella said:


> *"Talulah"* - Jamiroquai
> 
> 
> 
> H



"Hooked On A Feeling" -- David Hasselhoff version. What the heck. *shrug*

*G*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2006)

"Go Now!" - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

"What's New Pussycat?" - Tom Jones

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 4, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "What's New Pussycat?" - Tom Jones
> 
> T


"The Look of Love" - Sergio Mendez & Brasil '66

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Enjoy And Get It On - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 4, 2006)

No big deal - Gabrielle

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 4, 2006)

Liar - Queen

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

"Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head" - BJ Thomas

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head" - BJ Thomas
> 
> D


"Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying" = Gerry & The Pacemakers (1964)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 5, 2006)

Give Up The Funk - Parliament

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

"Killer Queen" - Queen

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 5, 2006)

Not such an innocent girl - Victoria Beckham

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 5, 2006)

"L.O.T.M." - Soulfly

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Murder On The Danceloor - Sophie Ellis Bextor

R!


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2006)

*Return to Sender - Elvis Presley

R

 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

"Rainy Days and Mondays" - The Carpenters

S


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Sad But True ---- Metallica

*E*-nough with the "e's" already, right? *doh*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2006)

"Enemy" - Eve 6

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2006)

You've got your troubles - The Fortunes


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Super Sonic - Music Instructor

Want a C?


----------



## clynn (Nov 6, 2006)

Come Back In One Piece - Aaliyah feat. DMX

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Everybody wants to rule the world - tears for fears


D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Dance - Pure Prarie League

E


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Everybody Hurts ---- R.E.M.


*S*


----------



## clynn (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet Love - Method Man

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 7, 2006)

"Empty Apartment" - Yellow Card

T


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Tommorrow Never Knows ---- The Beatles




*S*


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

Sing - Travis


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad (Trad.)- Grateful Dead Version

D


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, I wish I was your Lover - Sophie B Hawkins

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

"Red Ragtop" - Tim McGraw


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 8, 2006)

Puerto Rico - The Big Wu

O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2006)

Ocean Drive - Lighthouse Family


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2006)

"Enchantment" - Corrine Bailey Rae

*T*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Take It To The Limit" - The Eagles

T - again!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 9, 2006)

"Thank You Dub" - Sublime

B


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Burger Man - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 9, 2006)

"Nobody Does It Better" - Carly Simon

*R*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"River of Dreams" - Billy Joel

S


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 9, 2006)

Sugar Cane - The Crusaders, Chain Reaction.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Emotion" - The Bee Gees version

N


----------



## clynn (Nov 9, 2006)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 9, 2006)

Two Angels - Mountain of Venus

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Sugar, Sugar" - The Archie's (ain't I mean!)

R


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

"Reading" --- The Cartoon Lunchbox


*G*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Gloria" - Laura Branigan


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

"A Travel" ---- The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe


*L*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Life Ain't Always Beautiful" - Gary Allan


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Life Ain't Always Beautiful" - Gary Allan



"Long-Haired Country Boy" -- Charlie Daniels Band

*Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

"Yoda" --- Weird Al Yankovic



*A*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Anywhere But Here" - Chris Cagle

E


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Anywhere But Here" - Chris Cagle
> 
> E



"East Bound And Down" -- Jerry Reed

*N*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters ---- Metallica



*S*


----------



## Nutella (Nov 9, 2006)

*"Stay"* - Maurice Williams + the Zodiacs



Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"You're My Better Half" - Keith Urban

F


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 10, 2006)

Fine Life - The Radiators

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


E!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 10, 2006)

Eye Know - De La Soul

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wishing on a star - Rose Royce


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 10, 2006)

"Round Here" - Counting Crows

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Round Here" - Counting Crows
> 
> E


"Every Beat Of My Heart" - Gladys Knight & The Pips

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

"Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off" - Joe Nichols


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2006)

"Freebird" - Lynnard Skynnard

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

"Drive" - Alan Jackson

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 11, 2006)

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 11, 2006)

Youth - Matisyahu

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 11, 2006)

He's Gone - Grateful Dead

Back to EEEEEEEEE


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

"Earth Angel" - The Penguins

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Legs - ZZ Top


S!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 11, 2006)

Santa Claus is coming to town - Bing Crosby & the Andrew Sisters  


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 11, 2006)

NUNOE - Mountain of Venus

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

"Everybody's Talking At Me" - Harry Nilsson from "Midnight Cowboy"

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2006)

Englishman in New York- Sting

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Killing Me Softly" - Roberta Flack


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Strange Day Today - Timberwolf

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2006)

"You're The One" - The Vogues (1965)

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"El Paso" - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Ocean Club - Yello

B


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Be My Baby Tonight" - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Take On Me - AHA

E!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Everytime I Hear Your Name" - Keith Anderson

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead - Gorillaz


D!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2006)

Do You Know the Way to San Jose? - Dionne Warwick (1968)

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"England Swings" - Roger Miller

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 12, 2006)

"Sympathetic Noose" - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Everlasting Love" - Robert Knight

E again!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2006)

"Everybody is a Star" - Sly & The Family Stone (1970)

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 12, 2006)

"Responsibility" - MXPX

Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 12, 2006)

YMCA - Villiage People


A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 12, 2006)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Absurd - Fluke

D!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> P


"PS I Love You" - The Beatles

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Unforgetable" - Nat King Cole

E - Again! Oh why do I keep torturing us like this!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2006)

Because so many words end in "e".

"Easy to be Hard" - Three Dog Night

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Deal Goin' Down - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Need You Tonight - INXS

T

*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

"Tonight I Wanna Cry" - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 13, 2006)

"You Broke Like Glass" - Eighteen Visions

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Snappie Kakkie - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2006)

Evergreen - Barbara Striesand 


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2006)

"Night Fever" - The Beegees

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

"Real Fine Place To Start" - Sara Evans

T


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 14, 2006)

"Through the Dark" KT Tunstall

k


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

"Keeper of the Stars" - Tracy Byrd

S


----------



## mango (Nov 14, 2006)

*'Street Player' - Chicago

R

*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2006)

mango said:


> *'Street Player' - Chicago
> 
> R
> 
> *


"Raspberry Beret" = Prince

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

"Texas Women" - Hank Williams, Jr.


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

November Has Come - Gorillaz

E!


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 14, 2006)

"Elvira" - Oak Ridge Boys (Is there a rule that they have to be GOOD songs??)

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 14, 2006)

"Asphalt Risin" - Fu Manchu

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Night Train - Yello

N!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2006)

"Neither One Of Us" - Gladys Knight and The Pips 

*S*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 14, 2006)

"Natural Life" - Breaking Benjamin

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that we've found love - O'Jays

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like I'm outnumbered here.  I guess that *E* is the letter, Timberwolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

But you were first...

Shiek - ZZ Top

K!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Keep Your Hands Off My Baby (Beatles)

"Y"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kant&#233;

E!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Epic ---- Faith No More


*C*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2006)

"Cara Mia" - Jay & The Americans (1965)

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

"Austin" - Blake Shelton

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2006)

"Nothing But Heartaches" - Diana Ross & The Supremes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

"Seminole Wind" - John Anderson


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 15, 2006)

"Dangerous Game" - 3 Doors Down

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Earth Angel - The No Clues 

L!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 15, 2006)

"Let's Pretend" - George Howard 

*D*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

Down by the River - Neil Young

R


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

Rhinocerous --- The Smashing Pumpkins


*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

Superman - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

Nannou --- Aphex Twin


*U*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 15, 2006)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole




E


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

Even In His Youth ---- Nirvana



*H*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival


T!


----------



## clynn (Nov 15, 2006)

Troy - Sinead O'Connor

Y


----------



## Rainahblue (Nov 15, 2006)

clynn said:


> Troy - Sinead O'Connor
> 
> Y



"You Were Meant For Me" - Jewel

"E"​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

Expecting To Fly - Buffalo Springfield

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2006)

"Yellow Submarine" - The Beatles (1966)

E (again....)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

Every Day is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2006)

Doo Wah Diddy - Manfred Mann (1964)

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

"You Have The Right" - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

N!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

"Neon Moon" - Brooks & Dunn

N - again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

"You Just Might Make Me Believe" - Sugarland
E


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

Everloving --- Moby


*G*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Giime All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

Nutshell --- Alice In Chains


Letter "L" comin' up next!


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2006)

*Locomotion - Kylie Minogue

N

*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2006)

"New Kid In Town" - The Eagles

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 16, 2006)

No Hope = No Fear - Soulfly

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 16, 2006)

Rainbow Roller-Coaster - Acoustic Syndicate

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 16, 2006)

"Rigor Mortis" - Cameo 

* S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 16, 2006)

She's not there - Santana


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 16, 2006)

East Indian Princess - Loudon Wainwright III

S


----------



## Big D. (Nov 16, 2006)

Smile Away-Paul & Linda McCartney
U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2006)

(It's really a "Y".)

"Yesterday" - The Beatles (1965)

Y (again)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Your Own Sweet Way - The Notting Hillbillies

Y?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

"You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This" - Toby Keith


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Sure Got Cold After The Rain Fell - ZZ Top

L!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sure Got Cold After The Rain Fell - ZZ Top
> 
> L!


"La La Means I Love You" - The Delfonics


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Under The Gun - Sisters Of Mercy

N!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 16, 2006)

"Never" - Sevendust

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Rough Boy - ZZ Top

Y?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

"YeeHaw" - Jake Owen

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 16, 2006)

"Waiting Game" - Yellowcard

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

"Everything Takes Me Back" - Trace Adkins

K


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 16, 2006)

"Koka Kola" - The Clash

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

"All Things Considered" - Yankee Grey

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2006)

"Damit, I Changed Again" - The Offspring

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

"Nobody Does It Better" - Carly Simon

R


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2006)

"Right Now" - Van Halen


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2006)

"We Be Burning" - Sean Paul

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2006)

"Go All The Way" - The Raspberries (1972)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 17, 2006)

Your Saving Grace - Steve Miller Band

Eek!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2006)

"Every Beat Of My Heart" - Gladys Knight & The Pips

T


----------



## Big D. (Nov 17, 2006)

Time Machine-Grand Funk Railroad
K


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Time Machin*e*... That should be an "E"...

Elaeanor Rigb*y* - The Beatles

Y!


----------



## Big D. (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahhh!-I get it now!
OK-"Y"?
"Yes It Is"-The Beatles.(A popular combo.English.Might've heard of 'em....)
S.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

"Seashores of Old Mexico" - George Strait

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

"Only God Knows Why" - Kid Rock

Y


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 18, 2006)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

"Teenagers from Mars" - The Misfits

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Snappy Kakkie - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 18, 2006)

"Early In The Morning" - Vanity Fair (1970)

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

"Goin Back To Cali" - Notorious B.I.G.

I


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Goin Back To Cali" - Notorious B.I.G.
> 
> I


"I'm a Man" - Spencer Davis Group (1966)

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

"No Rest For The Wicked" - Godsmack

D


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

"Dancing Shoes" - Arctic Monkeys

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

"Sounds Like War" - P.O.D.

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 18, 2006)

Rebel, Rebel - David Bowie

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2006)

"Let's Put It All Together" - The Stylistics 

*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Rhythmeen - ZZ Top

N!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2006)

"Nex2You" - Blacksnake 

*U*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2006)

Upstars & Broken Hearts - Dropkick Murphys

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf


G!


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

"Girl, you have no faith in medicine" - The White Stripes

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

"Every Little Thing" - Jamie O'Neal

G


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Every Little Thing" - Jamie O'Neal
> 
> G



"Give Out But Don't Give Up" - Primal Scream

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 19, 2006)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Kiss This" - Aaron Tippin

S


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 19, 2006)

"Saturday Night" - Kaiser Chiefs

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 19, 2006)

To the Front Row Junkies - Brian Vander Ark

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 19, 2006)

Everybody Hurts>>>>REM


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Size Matters'' - Joe Nichols

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 19, 2006)

Sookie, Sookie Sue - Steppenwolf

E


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 19, 2006)

"Eleanor Put Your Boots On" - Franz Ferdinand

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Nothin' But A Love Thing" - Daryl Worley

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2006)

"Gave Up" - Nine Inch Nails

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Politically Uncorrect" - Gretchen Wilson

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

The Dark Of The Sun - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

N!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Nothin' on But The Radio" - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Out Of Sight Out Of Mind - Shocking Blue


D!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Don't Worry About A Thing" - SheDaisy

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

"Good Vibrations" - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2006)

"School Street" - DMX

T


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2006)

Tri-State- Above & Beyond

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

El Diablo - ZZ Top


O!


----------



## clynn (Nov 19, 2006)

Opportunities (Let's Make Lots Of Money) - The Pet Shop Boys

Y


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 19, 2006)

"You've Got Her In Your Pocket" - The White Stripes

T


----------



## Nutella (Nov 19, 2006)

_*"This Love"*_ - Maroon 5


E


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 19, 2006)

"El Manana" - Gorillaz

A


----------



## Nutella (Nov 19, 2006)

_*"Automatic"*_ - The Pointer Sisters




C


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Cheap Sunglasses - ZZ Top


S!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2006)

"Sap" - Spit Can

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Party On The Patio - (guess who...)


O!


----------



## Nutella (Nov 19, 2006)

*"One on One"* - Hall & Oates




E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Every Mile A Memory" - Dierks Bentley


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Yesterday - The Beatles


Y?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Yellow Rose of Texas" - Bob Wills

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


Y?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Yesterday's Wine" - Willie Nelson

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Esther Be The One - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 20, 2006)

"Everyday I Love You Less And Less" - Kaiser Chiefs

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2006)

"Sherry" - The Four Seasons (1962)

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

N!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 20, 2006)

"Never My Love" - The Association 

*E *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2006)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins 



R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 20, 2006)

Rufus - The Breakfast

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 20, 2006)

"Sweet Thing" - Rufus  

*G *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 20, 2006)

Goin' Down the Road Feelin' Bad (Trad.) - Grateful Dead Version

D


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

"Dry The Rain" - The Beta Band

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Nashville Blues" - Cory Morrow

S


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

"Smack My Bitch Up" - Prodigy

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Paper Angels" - Jimmy Wayne

S


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2006)

supersonic ---- salt and pepa


C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

"Cool to be a Fool" - Joe Nichols

L


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

Lightning Crashes ---- Live


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 21, 2006)

"Severed" - Mudvayne

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2006)

Death & Destruction - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 21, 2006)

Never Can Say Goodbye Jackson 5


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead - Gorillaz

D!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 21, 2006)

"Dead Skin" -Crossfade

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2006)

Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly) as sung by The Grateful Dead!!

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

R: That would be interesting to hear for me... I can remember getting stoned just by listening to a song of them... :huh:

Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison

E!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 21, 2006)

East St. Loius Toodle - Steeely Dan, Pretzel Logic


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 21, 2006)

Days Gone By - Joe Walsh, Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2006)

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie


E (again lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

*grumble* 

El Ma&#241;ana - Gorillaz

A!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2006)

And the dance goes on - The mission


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Nobody's Diary - Yazoo

Y?


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 21, 2006)

You've Made Me So Very Happy - Blood, Sweat and Tears....

Ends with a "Y" again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips

Y again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Your Song - Elton John

"G"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Groovejet - Spiller

T!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

"Time and Tide" - Basia

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2006)

"Enchanted" - Stevie Nicks

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

"Dream Weaver" - Gary Wright

 

R


----------



## Ryan (Nov 22, 2006)

"Ready Steady Go" - Paul Oakenfold

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2006)

"Oh, What a Night" - The Dells (1962)

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Take On Me - A-Ha

E!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyday People - Sly & the Family Stone

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

"Easy Money" - Brad Paisley

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 22, 2006)

You needed me - Boyzone


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Eternal circle - Bob Dylan



E next again


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

"Elvira" - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 23, 2006)

American Woman - The Guess Who

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

No home in this world anymore - *Woody Guthrie* * :happy: *




E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2006)

"Every Day I Have The Blues" - Billy Eckstein

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Subterranean homesick blues - *Bob Dylan*

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 23, 2006)

Standard White Jesus - Timbuk3

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

SunStorm (Radio Edit) - Dancewolf


M!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

Metal guru - T Rex

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

"Unbelievable" - Diamond Rio

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Universal soldier - *Donovan*


R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

Revolution - Robbie Williams


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing compeers (to you) - Sineon O´Conner 


(? not sure of the spelling of this Irish super singer  )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Never Before - Deep Purple
> 
> E!



Embryonic Journey - Jefferson Airplane

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 23, 2006)

You're All I Need --------- Marvin Gaye

D


----------



## Ryan (Nov 23, 2006)

"Don't Go Away" - Oasis

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

"You Had Me From Hello" - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh My My - Ringo Starr

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

"You Know Me Better Than That" - George Strait

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

The Wizard (Dwarf Mix) - Dancewolf

D!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh dear I did a lapsus last time I was here sorry !


Desolation row - Bob Dylan


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 24, 2006)

We built this City----------------Jefferson Starship


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 24, 2006)

You Drove Me To It - Hell is for Heroes


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 24, 2006)

Through With Buzz - Steely dan, Pretzel Logic


----------



## clynn (Nov 24, 2006)

Zion - Lauryn Hill

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 24, 2006)

needles & pins - Smokie

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Smokie Joes Café - Loudon Wainwright III (hard to spell)

É


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 24, 2006)

Everything i own - David Gates


N


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

You forgotten the ´ 

Nothing compears (to you) - Sinehead O´Connor (or what ever it's spelled)


I got it right this time 

s


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2006)

"Start Me Up" - Rolling Stones

P


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 24, 2006)

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard

R


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 24, 2006)

Run Like Hell --- Pink Floyd


L


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2006)

"Let It Bleed" - Rolling Stones

D


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 25, 2006)

Dreams------------Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

"You Won't Ever Be Lonely" - Andy Griggs

Y - again!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan(and The Band)

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

"Long Cool Woman" - The Hollies

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

No Time - The Guess Who

Eek!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

"Easy Come, Easy Go" - George Strait

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Out Of Control (TranceMix) - Dancewolf


L!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Ladyfingers --- Luscious Jackson


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Sinpusher - ZZ Top

R!


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 25, 2006)

Rhiannon---------------Fleetwood Mac

N

(Can you tell I love Fleetwood Mac?) lol


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 25, 2006)

"Nancy With the Laughing Face" - Frank Sinatra

E (again)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

Experiment in Terror - Henry Mancini

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Rainy day woman 12 & 35 - Bob Dylan 


5


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Rainy day woman 12 & 35 - Bob Dylan
> 
> 
> 5



(I couldn't find anything that began with a "5" so I went with an "F")

Flatheads & Spoonies - Drums & Tuba

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

But I know some with 5

5 små smutsiga fingrar (5 dirty small fingers) Swedish song songed by the Osmund Brothers

Five day in November ....by how was that ???



Stealing - Bob Dylan


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2006)

Grapes of wrath - the mission


H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

Haleakala Crater - The Disco Biscuits

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

"Rope The Moon" - John Michael Montgomery

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

Nobody knows - REM


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

Swan Swan Hummingird --- R.E.M.



_D_


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 26, 2006)

"Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying" - Gerry & The Pacemakers (1964)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 26, 2006)

Green Spandex - Xavier Rudd

X


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 26, 2006)

Xmas Values-----------Civilation, Phaze 111

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

Simple song of freedom - I have heard many diffrent singing that but now I can't remember anyone 

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

"My Town" - Montgomery-Gentry

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 26, 2006)

Not in love - Enrique Iglesias


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 26, 2006)

Effortlessly - Sister Hazel

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 27, 2006)

"You, You, You" - The Ames Brothers

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 27, 2006)

Unbroken Chain - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Not A Moment Too Soon" - Tim McGraw

N - again!


----------



## mango (Nov 27, 2006)

*Never, Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White

P

*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 27, 2006)

"Put Your Head On My Shoulder" - Paul ANka (1959)

R


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 27, 2006)

Respect-----------Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 27, 2006)

Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 27, 2006)

Never never gonna give you up - Barry White


P


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 27, 2006)

"Paper Cliche" - Action Action

E


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 27, 2006)

Evergreen-------------Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

No Time To Cry - The Sisters Of Mercy

Y?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 27, 2006)

"You Know My Name (Look up the Number)" - Beatles

R


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 27, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh, The Smoker You Drink, The Player You Get.

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2006)

Y0u ain't going nowhere - Bob Dylan


E


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 27, 2006)

Everybody Dance Now----------C+C Music Factory

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

"White Christmas" - Bing Crosby

S


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 27, 2006)

So Far Away----------Carole King

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

"You Want A Stranger" - George Strait

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Run Through The Jungle - CCR


E!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 28, 2006)

"Easy" - The Commodores

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 28, 2006)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2006)

"Nobody Speaks To The Captain No More" - Jimmy Buffett 

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 28, 2006)

"Eleanor Rigby" - The Beatles

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 28, 2006)

You're Stepping on My Daisy - Groove Collective

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 28, 2006)

You're The One That I Want------Olivia Newton-John and John Travolta

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

Tonight I'll be staying here with you ! - Guess who ? --Bob Dylan.


U


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 28, 2006)

Under The Sun - Black Sabbath, Vol 4

N


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2006)

Notorious- Duran Duran 


S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2006)

Sexy eyes - Dr Hook


S again !!


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 28, 2006)

Sara-----------Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 28, 2006)

"All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth" - Spike Jones & His City Slickers

H


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 28, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth" - Spike Jones & His City Slickers
> 
> H



"Happy Birthday To You", Wayne!!

*U*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

"Under The Mistletoe" - Clint Black

E


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 28, 2006)

Endless Love-------Lionel Richie and Diana Ross


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

"Easy To Love You" - Randy Travis

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K? K!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 29, 2006)

Killing Me Softly with His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

"Ka-Ching" - Shania Twain

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 29, 2006)

Groovin' - The Rascals

N


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2006)

"Nativity In Black" - Ozzy Osbourne & Primus

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 29, 2006)

Killing Me - Aztec Two-Step

The Dreaded EEEEEeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2006)

"Evil Ways" - Santana

S


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 29, 2006)

"Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me)" - XTC


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 29, 2006)

Knock Three Times.----------Tony Orlando and Dawn

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

She's got the look - Roxette !


K


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 29, 2006)

Everything I do---------Bryan Adams

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

E ? E ? E??


East go east - Bet Snops Boys no, no 


Everybody.... - Nelson no, no


 :doh: 


Early morning rain - G Lightfoot (sung by Bob Dylan)

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Was to late...................


Only a pawn in their game - Once again Bob Dylan


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 29, 2006)

Easy does it - Supertramp 


T


----------



## clynn (Nov 29, 2006)

The Carnival Is Over - Dead Can Dance

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

"Rosanna" - Toto

A


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Rosanna" - Toto
> 
> A



"Arkansas Traveller" -- Traditional

*R*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2006)

"Repeating Yesterday" - As I Lay Dying

Y


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Repeating Yesterday" - As I Lay Dying
> 
> Y



"Yes, I Can" -- Valdy

*N*


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice To Be With You-----------Gallery

u


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

"Night Moves" - Bob Seegar

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> "Night Moves" - Bob Seegar
> 
> S


"So Much In Love" - The Tymes (1963)

e


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "So Much In Love" - The Tymes (1963)
> 
> e



"Ebony And Ivory" -- Someone and Someone Else...(I forget)

*Y*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

"Yakety Yak" - The Coasters (1958)

K


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2006)

"Kundalini Express" - Love And Rockets

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "Kundalini Express" - Love And Rockets
> 
> S



"So You Wanna Be A Cowboy Singer" -- Tony Joe White and Waylon Jennings

*R*


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2006)

"Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution" - AC/DC

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 29, 2006)

Niagara Falls - The Codetalkers

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Niagara Falls - The Codetalkers
> 
> S



"Skinny" -- Lo-Rider (great video!)

*Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 29, 2006)

Your Mistake - Sister Hazel

E


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 30, 2006)

"Everybody's Gonna Be Happy" - the Kinks

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2006)

Yakety Yak -- The Coasters



_K_


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 30, 2006)

Korea Idea - Take' Dake' w/Neptune: Asian Roots

A


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

All I really want to do (....is baby be friends with you:wubu: ) - Bob Dylan



*O*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2006)

"Outta Control" - 50 Cent

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Legs - ZZ Top

S!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 30, 2006)

"Sugar Sugar" - The Archies (1969)

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

Row, row the boat - traditional.


T


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 30, 2006)

Too Busy Thinking About My Baby-----------Marvin Gaye


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"You and Me Against The World" - Helen Reddy (1973)

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Drowning - Lisa Pedersen (Listen to this song on mySpace !)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=109304143


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 1, 2006)

Golgi Apparatus - Phish

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2006)

Santa Claus is coming to town - Bing Crosby & the Andrews Sisters  (23 sleeps to go  )


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"Nightbird" - Stevie Nicks

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Dear landlord - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't Stop----------Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"Puff The Magic Dragon" - Peter, Paul & Mary (1963)

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Not Counting You" - Garth Brooks

U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2006)

"Unforgettable" - Nat & Natalie Cole (the first song Sandie and I danced to the night we met)

E (again)


----------



## UberAris (Dec 2, 2006)

Every planet we reach is dead~ Gorillaz

D


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 2, 2006)

Didn't I blow your mind---------The Delfonics

D again


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2006)

"Darlin'" - The Beach Boys (1966)

N


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 2, 2006)

Nowhere Man---------Beatles

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2006)

"Nights in White Satin" - The Moody Blues

N (again)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Nothing On But The Radio" - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Out Of Control (Trance Mix) - Dancewolf


L!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2006)

lean on me - Bill Withers


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Eat It" - Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 2, 2006)

'Til We Meet Again - The Mills Brothers

N


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2006)

Nightingale---------Carole King


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2006)

"Escape (The Pina Colata Song)" - Rupert Holmes

G


----------



## UberAris (Dec 3, 2006)

Giants - Five Iron Frenzy

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 3, 2006)

Samson and Delilah - The Grateful Dead

H


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2006)

Help----------The Beatles


----------



## UberAris (Dec 3, 2006)

Punk - Gorillaz

K


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2006)

"Kundalini Express" - Love And Rockets

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Slow Country - Gorillaz

Y?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2006)

"Youth Gone Wild" - Skid Row

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 3, 2006)

Dream baby (how long must i dream) - Roy Orbison


Y


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2006)

"Yin and Yang (The Flowerpot Man)" - Love And Rockets

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 3, 2006)

Good vibrations - Beach Boys


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 3, 2006)

Space Cowboy - Steve Miller

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2006)

You Are the sunshine of my Life-------Stevie Wonder

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2006)

"East of the Sun (and west of the moon)" - Tommy Dorsey Orchestra w/vocals by Frank Sinatra

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2006)

"Next Man" - Everlast

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2006)

"Nashville Cats" - The Lovin' Spoonful (1966)

S


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2006)

Serpentine Fire---------Earth Wind and Fire

E


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

"Every Rose Has Its Thorn" - Poison

N


----------



## UberAris (Dec 4, 2006)

Nowhere man - the Beatles

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Never Marry A Railroad Man - Shocking Blue (R.I.P., Mariska Veres)


N!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Never Marry A Railroad Man - Shocking Blue (R.I.P., Mariska Veres)
> 
> 
> N!


"New Kid In Town" - The Eagles

N (again!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 4, 2006)

"No No No" - Def Leppard 

*O *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2006)

"Only The Lonely" - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kanté

E!


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 4, 2006)

Everyday People---------Sly and The Family Stone

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Eve And The Apple - Shocking Blue

E! 

:doh:


----------



## UberAris (Dec 4, 2006)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

Rambling around - Traditional, Woody Gutrie


D


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 4, 2006)

D'yer Maker----------Zeppelin

R


----------



## clynn (Dec 4, 2006)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

"Midnight Train to Georgia" - Gladys Knight & The Pips (1973)

A


----------



## clynn (Dec 4, 2006)

All Cried Out - Lisa Lisa And Cult Jam 

T


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 4, 2006)

The Twelve Days Of Christmas ---- "Christmas Music"

_S_


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

"Santa Claus Is Coming to Town" - Four Seasons, Bruce Springsteen, and others

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Nebulus - Fluke

S!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

Summer in the city - Loving Spoonful


Y


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 4, 2006)

You've Lost That Lovin Feeling-----The Righteous Brothers

G


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

N


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 4, 2006)

"Never Gonna Give You Up" - Barry White

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 4, 2006)

Party With Marty - Mushroom

Y


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

"YYZ" - Rush

Z


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 4, 2006)

Zilla A Trois - Keller Williams

S


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

"Step It Up" - Stereo MC's

P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"Purple People Eater" - Sheb Wolley (1958)

R


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 5, 2006)

Reasons----------Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

"Sin" - Stone Temple Pilots

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 5, 2006)

Nine To Five - Dolly Parton

E


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Emotionless Addiction to Butchery... Enmity
(Its a real song)

Y


----------



## clynn (Dec 5, 2006)

You Make Me Feel So Young - Rosemary Clooney

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

"Good God" - Korn

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2006)

You were all there - Maia Hirasawa

Listen http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=59348912

E


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 5, 2006)

Everlasting Love-------Carl Carlton

E


----------



## Ceres (Dec 5, 2006)

Every breath you take-police
E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"Easter Parade" - Judy Garland.

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Electric Guitar (Humbucker) - Fluke

R!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"Rainy Days & Mondays" - The Carpenters (1970)


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 5, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Rainy Days & Mondays" - The Carpenters (1970)



"Smooth Criminal" - Michael Jackson

"L"​


----------



## Esme (Dec 5, 2006)

Lovetown- Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"You're The Top" - Ethel Merman

P


----------



## Esme (Dec 5, 2006)

Passionate Kisses- Mary Chapin Carpenter

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"Santa Baby" - Eartha Kitt (the original is still the greatest)

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"You're Beautiful" - James Blunt

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2006)

Lochinvar - New Riders of the Purple Sage

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"Reach and Touch" - American Head Charge

H


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 6, 2006)

Higher Ground------Stevie Wonder

D


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 6, 2006)

Do You Want To Know A Secret - The Beatles

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Do You Want To Know A Secret - The Beatles
> 
> T


"Tell Her No" - The Zombies (1964)

O


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 6, 2006)

One Sweet World - Dave Matthews Band

D (w00t a loop! had to do it.)


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Downward Facing Dog - The Josephine Wiggs Experience



_G_


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

"Georgia On My Mind" - Ray Charles

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Dirty Harry - Gorillaz

Y?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Young, Dumb & Ugly - WEIRD AL YANKOVIC


_Y_ again! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

You Spin Me Around - Dead Or Alive

D!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

"Don't" - Elvis Presley

T


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Turn, Turn, Turn --- The Byrds

_
N_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Right Down Here - J.J. Cale

E!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Effervescent Elephant - Syd Barrett



_T_


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2006)

Tornado Warning - Pure Prarie League

G


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2006)

"Gimme Shelter" - Rolling Stones

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2006)

Runnin' Back to You - New Riders of the Purple Sage

U


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Unpretty - TLC


_Y_


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2006)

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2006)

Dead Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

"Daniel" - Elton John

L


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 6, 2006)

Love Hurts----Nazareth

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"Die Romantic" - Aiden

C


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2006)

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

"Avalon" - Al Jolson

N


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Numb - Linkin Park


*B*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

"North To Alaska" - Johnny Horton


A


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Angel - Sarah McLachlan



N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"No Stopping Us" - Jason Mraz

S


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead


_A_


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"Awake" - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

"Evergreen" - Barbra Streisand (1974)

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

"Now or Never" - Three Days Grace

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> "Now or Never" - Three Days Grace
> 
> R


"Rock Around The Clock" - Bill Hailey & The Comets (1955)

K


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2006)

"King Nothing" - Metallica

G


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 7, 2006)

"Going Through the Motions" - Aimee Mann

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Soul Rebel" - Bob Marley

L


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Love Song" - Tesla

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Gimme The Mic" - Limp Bizkit

C


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Cradle Of Love" - Billy Idol

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Eight Days A Week" - The Beatles

K


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Keep Hope Alive" - The Crystal Method

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Earth A.D." - The Misfits

D


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Desperado" - The Eagles

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"One" - Soulfly

E


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Everything I Love" - Alan Jackson

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"EMI" - Sex Pistols

I


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"I Wanna Be Sedated" - The Ramones

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Darts" - System of a Down

S


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Should I Stay Or Should I Go" - The Clash

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"OCD" - throdL

D


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Diesel Power" - Prodigy

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Red Flag" - Kitty

G


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Go Faster" - The Black Crowes

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Ride With Me - Steppenwolf


E!


Edited to add: Speedy Postales & relatives seem to be around...


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Exodus" - Bob Marley

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

Song to Woody - Bob Dylan


Y


----------



## keith (Dec 7, 2006)

Yah Mo B There - James Ingram and Michael McDonald

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Exploder" - Audioslave

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2006)

Rainbow Rollercoaster - Acoustic Syndicate

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2006)

Evil - Steve Miller Band

L


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Lavaging Expectorate of Lysergide Composition - Carcass

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice Guy Eddie - Epperly

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2006)

"Elegy" - As I Lay Dying

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 7, 2006)

Yellow River--------Elton John or Tony Christie

R


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2006)

Ripples In The Lake Of Time - Andreas Vollenweider



*E*-gads! :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

Emmett Till - Bob Dylan:batting:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 7, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Emmett Till - Bob Dylan:batting:


"Layla" - Derek & The Dominos (1972)

A


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2006)

"Against All Odds (Take a Look at Me Now)" ---- Phil Collins


*S*


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy)" - Big & Rich

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2006)

Everything I Love - Paul Desmond

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 7, 2006)

"Everybody's Somebody's Fool" - Connie Francis

L


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Let Them Eat Ice Cream" - The KLF

M


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 7, 2006)

Make it With You-----Bread

U


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Under My Thumb" - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 7, 2006)

Bent by rob thomas & Matchbox 20


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

"Take The Money And Run" - Steve Miller Band

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 8, 2006)

Nancy (With the Laughing Face) - John Coltrane

E


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


*G*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 8, 2006)

"Git Up" - D12

P


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Push It - Salt and Pepa



*T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 8, 2006)

"Throw Me Away" - Korn

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Yours - Blues Traveler

*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 8, 2006)

Spunk - The Breakfast

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Kings Highway - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


Y?


----------



## UberAris (Dec 8, 2006)

You probably shouldn't move here - Five Iron Frenzy

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 8, 2006)

"Endless Dark" - HIM

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

Klåparn - Kent. 


"www.kent.nu" :bow: 

N


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 8, 2006)

Nothing from Nothing---------Billy Preston

g


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2006)

"Going To California" - Led Zeppelin

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

All Together Now - The Beatles


W!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

We are The World - USA for Africa

"D"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Doctor Jeep - Sisters Of Mercy

P!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Please Mister please - Olivia Newton-John

"E"


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 8, 2006)

Eulogy-Tool

Y


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2006)

"You Shook Me All Night Long" - AC/DC

G


----------



## clynn (Dec 8, 2006)

Good Girls, Bad Guys - DMX


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 8, 2006)

Sea of Cartilage-Aborted

E


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 9, 2006)

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


*R*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 9, 2006)

"Red Sails In The Sunset" - Nat King Cole

T


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 9, 2006)

Trouble Man----------Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 9, 2006)

"Never Wake Up" - Sum 41

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"Passionate Kisses" - Mary Chapin Carpenter

S


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2006)

"Stiff Upper Lip" - AC/DC

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"Puff The Magic Dragon" - Peter, Paul and Mary

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Noclue 1-60 - Dancewolf

0... (zero that is... but sixty will do as well..)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"0 Is My Hero" - Schoolhouse Rock  

O as in the letter O.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2006)

"Over The Hills And Far Away" - Led Zeppelin

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 9, 2006)

You Never Can Tell - Chuck Berry

L


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

Let it be - John Lennon


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 9, 2006)

"El Farol" - Santana

L


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's Groove Tonight-------Earth Wind and Fire

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 9, 2006)

"Turn You On" - Shame

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

"Nobody knows" - I don't know 


S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2006)

Sliced tomatoes - Just Brothers


S again


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 9, 2006)

"Sic" - Slipknot

C


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2006)

can't get used to losing you- andy williams



U


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

Under my skin - Out of my head:doh:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 9, 2006)

"Nowhere to Run" - Martha & The Vandellas (1963)

N


----------



## clynn (Dec 9, 2006)

Nightmares - Dana Dane

S


----------



## UberAris (Dec 9, 2006)

St. Jimmy ~ Green Day

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"You Haven't Left Me Yet" - George Strait

T


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Tell it to My Heart - Taylor Dayne

"T" again


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"This One's For the Girls" - Martina McBride

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Shameless - Garth Brooks

"S" (again) Hehe.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"Santa Claus Is Watching You" - Ray Stevens

U


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 9, 2006)

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"These Days" - Rascal Flatts

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Someday - Nickelback

"Y"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

"Young" - Kenny Chesney

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Gun Love - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

"Every Night's A Saturday" - Lee Roy Parnell

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2006)

"Yesterday's Gone" - Chad & Jeremy (1964)

E


----------



## wistful (Dec 10, 2006)

"Electric Ave"-Eddy Grant

U


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 10, 2006)

Everybody Wants You-----Billy Squire

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

"Under My Voodoo" - Sublime

O


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 10, 2006)

One Toke Over the Line------Brewer and Shipley

E


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2006)

"Evenflow" - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## wistful (Dec 10, 2006)

"wuthering heights"- Kate Bush

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2006)

wistful said:


> "wuthering heights"- Kate Bush
> 
> G


Actually, S.

"So Far Away" - Carole King (1971)

Y


----------



## wistful (Dec 10, 2006)

"You haven't done nothin'"- stevie Wonder

And once again "G"..No cheating this time


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2006)

Girls just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2006)

"Nobody But Me" - The Human Beinz (1967)

E (again)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2006)

"Everything I Love" - Alan Jackson

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

"Ego Brain" - System of a Down

N


----------



## clynn (Dec 10, 2006)

Never Surrender - Corey Hart

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

"Random" - 311

M


----------



## clynn (Dec 10, 2006)

My Way - Usher

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 10, 2006)

You're My Everything----The Temptations

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

"Good Time Charleys" - George Strait

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

"Sun is Shining" - Bob Marley

G


----------



## wistful (Dec 10, 2006)

"Geraldine and John"- Joe Jackson


C


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 11, 2006)

Cans and Brahms - Rick Wakeman (Yes)

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

"Shine" - Sevendust

E


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 11, 2006)

Equivalent Equilibrium- Cryptopsy

M


----------



## clynn (Dec 11, 2006)

Misty Blue - Monica


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 11, 2006)

clynn said:


> Misty Blue - Monica


"Easy To Be Hard" - Three Dog Night (1969)

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

"Detox Mansion" - Warren Zevon

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 11, 2006)

Neo-Geo - Addison Groove Project

O


----------



## wistful (Dec 11, 2006)

"over dub"- Keller williams

V


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 11, 2006)

Breakup(To Makeup)------------The Stylistics

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

"Physical (Your So)" - Nine Inch Nails

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

"One Day You Will" - Martina McBride

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 11, 2006)

Luna De Margarita - Devendra Banhart

A


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 12, 2006)

Ain't That Peculiar-------Marvin Gaye

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

"Remember When" - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

National Holiday - Timbuk3

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"You Can Call Me Al" - Paul Simon

L


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

"Lose Urself" - Family Force 5


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"F.C.P.S.I.T.S.G.E.P.G.E.P.G.E.P" - Fall Of Troy

P


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

"Petrified" - Fort Minor

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Dead Set" - Sevendust

T


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Lol... I can keep going Knotty 

"The Closing Of The Doors" - Roisin Murphy


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Music=Life, I can go all night Sasha ^_-(or at least till I pass out lol)

"Safe" - Kittie

E


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Now I know your not a "naughty" boy  So I KNOW you didnt give that last comment a double meaning 

"Enchantment" - Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Now Sasha, what on earth would make you think that, only thing naughty about me is my hair  

"That's It That's All" - The Beastie Boys

L


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Which are completely adorable as well. My dads employees at his restaurants had dreads a lot. I like them on guys  

"Losing Hope" - Jack Johnson 

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

You know us dreaded guys, were all just to chill and to cute for our own good  

"Exodus" - Bob Marley

S


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

You are too cute Knotty  I can see why all the girls here crush on you.

"Shattered By Broken Dreams" - Avenged Sevenfold

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

They all say I'm to young though  So much cutness wasted on youth lol. 

"Sangue De Bairro" - Soulfly

O


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Well any woman who says that needs a younger man to show her how age ain't nothin but a number baby! 

"Other Side Of The World" - KT Tunstall

D

*I almost couldnt think of one* You almost got me there!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Word, age ain't nothing but a number. And besides, dont guys have more stamina at a younger age  

"Damien" - DMX

N


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Haha... there you go again with your young man charm  It might be true when it comes to stamina... But some older guys may be able to school you on moves!  hehe

"Needles In The Hay" - Elliott Smith

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea, but it's hard to find older guys who are willing to go as far and try as much as I can. I'll try anything once, twice, even a third time if it's required to get good at it  And i've been a musician since I was 14, so your hard pressed to find guys with more experience then me  

"Year of The Boomerang" - Rage Against The Machine

G


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

HAHA... hmmm I guess ya got me there. But tell me when has any girl found a guy who said... nope... I wont do that! Wait... ok..I think I found one guy who said that. But it wasnt a big deal. Anyways... Damn Knotty... getting a girl all flustered up in here! lol

"Gold To Me" -Ben Harper

E

PS... I need to go to bed soon... sooo tired... and I got a big soft bed calling my name...


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey, remember, no double meanings, so why ya getting all flustered  And yea, I could use sleep to... I only have a dorm bed calling me though lol

"Enter Faith" - Soulfly

H


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Ohhh... you know what your doing  Well have fun in that dorm bed hun! 

"He Woke Me Up Again" -Sufjan Stevens

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Wait... what am I doin? Thought I was just being myself lol. But yea... I'll try, enjoy your nice comfy one lol

"Need To" - Korn

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Only You - Flying Pickets

U!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 12, 2006)

Ug- Mr. Scruff

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2006)

"Good Golly, Miss Molly" - Little Richard

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Your Burn First" - Alexisonfire

T


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 12, 2006)

Tickets to The Car Crash- Pig Destroyer

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

"How Forever Feels" - Kenny Chesney
S


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Sometimes - Lisa Pedersen

Listen here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=109304143
 

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

Superbee - Drums & Tuba

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Elite - Kent

Listen here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=59570318

E again


----------



## clynn (Dec 12, 2006)

Elephants & Flowers - Prince

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

Saruya - Yep

A


----------



## clynn (Dec 12, 2006)

As Time Goes By - Tuck & Patti

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

You are no good - Jesse Fuller =>Bob Dylan

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 12, 2006)

Dudelywah - Keller Williams

H


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

House of the raising sun - traditional

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Never Will I Break" - 3 Doors Down

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2006)

"Kokomo" - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"One Thing" - Finger Eleven

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 12, 2006)

"Good Morning Starshine" - Oliver (1969)

E (again)


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Everything Ends" - Slipknot

S


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Somethin' Hot" by the Afghan Whigs

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Turn Your Lights Down Low" - Bob Marley

W


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Where's Summer B?" by Ben Folds Five

B


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"By Myself" - Linkin Park

F


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Forty Dollars" by the Twilight Singers

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Sweet Pandemonium" - HIM

M


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"My Time (Has Come)" by, again, the Twilight Singers.

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Everybody's Fool" - Evanesence

L


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"L'via L'viaquez" by the Mars Volta

Z


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Zipperneck" - Spitcan

K


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Koala's Lament" by Lovage

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Trigger Complex" - Stuck in Kaos

X


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Xanadu" by I can't remember who. :batting: 

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Underneath it All" - Nine Inch Nails

L

I think ya need the artist for it to count, but cause it was hard i'll let ya slide this time lol


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

I could find it if I looked it up. :batting: (ps- love that song)

"Lies and Alibis" by Lovage

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails, everyone loves em lol

"Salsa" - 311

A


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Alone" by Ween

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Enid" - Barenaked Ladies

D


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Did you get my message?" by Jason Mraz

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Why does everyone bring my cousin into this lol

"Enter Sandman" - Metalica

N


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Necromancer" by Gnarls Barkley

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Rain King" - Counting Crows

G


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"God (Interlude)" by Outkast

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Everything and Nothing" - Mudvayne

G


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Greatest Mistake" by Handsome Boy Modeling School

E

...Are we stuck in a loop?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

"Execute the Grounds" - P.O.D.

S

Seriously, to many E's lol


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2006)

"Sex (I'm A)" by Lovage

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"A 'Yo Kato" - DMX

O


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

"O.Lover" by Jason Mraz

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"React" - Jurrasic 5

T


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

"The Conversation" by the Twilight Singers

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Never Enough" - Papa Roach

H


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

"Harold Weathervein" by Cursive

N


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

I was gonna jump in and play but you guys are going faster than i can think of a song!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry. Music is kinda my #1 hobby. :batting:


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Never Let You Go" - Third Eye Bling

O

Come on Sasha, 3 is always more fun then 2


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Third eye BLING :shocked: 

SWEET.

Anyway.

"Oopsy" by Sim Eun Jin

Y

And with that, I've got to go to bed! I will continue this mini-battle with you later. :batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

"Your My Flavor" Lenny Kravitz

R

Ok  I'll play


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"T & P Combo" - 311

O

YAY!!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

"How Long" Hinder

G

Just you and me Knotty?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Gatman & Robin" 50 Cent

N

Yea, guess so, we can still make it fun though ^_^


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

"Naked Eye" Luscious Jackson

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Elevator" - Box Car Racer

R

And I'm curious, what exactly was I doing last night, u ever really said lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

"Regulators" Warren G

S

Ohh that song takes me back to Middle school


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Safe Home" - Anthrax

E


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 13, 2006)

"Everlasting Love" Howard Jones.

E

I think i mght be heading out too Knotty. Once again... so fun playing with you


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Every Reason To" - From Autumn to Ashes

O

Lucky, lucky. I must study for finals sadly, have fun


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 13, 2006)

"Late In The Evening" - Paul Simon

G

(BTW, artists are optional. Buth I think "Xanadu" may have been done by Olivia Newton-John - she was in the movie...)


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagged, Shagged, Bodybagged- Gorerotted

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Roundabout --- Yes


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Travelin' Band - CCR

D!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Down On The Corner --- CCR :doh:  


*R*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

ROFL - Timberwolf, err...

Run Through The Jungle - CCR


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Elvira -- The Oak Ridge Boys



*A*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

All Alone - Gorillaz

E!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Edge Of The World --- Faith No More


*D*


----------



## clynn (Dec 13, 2006)

Diggin On You - TLC

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 13, 2006)

Dance of the Freek - Keller Williams

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 13, 2006)

"King of the Road" - Roger Miller (1964)

D


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Downward Facing Dog --- Josephine Wiggs



G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Green River - CCR

R!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Rosetta Stoned" - Tool

D


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Delicious - Semisonic

S

I'm baaack~ :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Spooky Zone - Dancewolf

E!

Hi! *waves*


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Emaline - Ben Folds

E

Yo :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Everlovin' Woman - J.J. Cale

N!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Narcolepsy - Ben Folds

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

You Got Something - J.J. Cale

G!

Where's our Nova Nation General?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Golden Boy - Greg Dulli

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

"Sic" - Slipknot

C

And I'm goin out actually, dont have to much fun w/o me lol


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

City Of Motors - Soul Coughing

S

bbl :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Sinpusher - ZZ Top

R!

There he sneaks away for a while...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

"Rose Colored Glasses" - John conley

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 13, 2006)

"Shut Down" - The Beach Boys (1963)

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

"No News" - Lonestar

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2006)

"Stuck In The Middle With You" - Steeler's Wheels

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

"Us and Them" - Pink Floyd

M


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

"Mary" - Lisa Miskovsky

Listen:http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=87463733

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 14, 2006)

You wear it well - Rod Stewart


L


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 14, 2006)

Listen To The Music--------Doobie Brothers

C


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Chicago - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Chicago - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.
> 
> 
> O



"Oh, Pretty Woman" - Roy Orbison (1964)

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

"Nobody's Listening" - Linkin Park

G


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 14, 2006)

Got To Give It Up----------Marvin Gaye

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

"Put Your Lights On" - Santana featuring Everlast

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2006)

"Nobody Does It Better" - Carly Simon

R


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Dec 14, 2006)

(ooh, Carly Simon, good choice!)

Rock N Roll Singer- AC/DC

R again! muahaha


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2006)

"Romance" - My Chemical Romance

E


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Dec 15, 2006)

Everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey - the Beatles

Y!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2006)

"You're So True" - Joesph Arthur

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Elephant - A Camp (With Nina Persson from Cardigans)

Listen here: 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=62296620


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2006)

"The Fiction We Live" - From Autumn to Ashes

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2006)

"Ebony Eyes" - The Everyly Brothers

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Song for the leftovers - A Camp (with Nina Persson from Cardigans) again 

Listen here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=62296620

R


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 15, 2006)

Reflections- Neuraxis

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2006)

Santa Claus is coming to town - Bing Crosby & the Andrews Sisters 


10 more sleeps til Santa  


N


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 15, 2006)

Necrophobic by Slayer


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 15, 2006)

A

(whoops)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A problem yet to be - Anata

Listen here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=25630536


Something for MetalHeadFA !
E


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 15, 2006)

Enslaved by Propaganda-Terrorizer

A

Nice Anata tune!


----------



## Esme (Dec 15, 2006)

All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth- Spike Jonez

H


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2006)

Here and Now - Letters To Cleo



W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 15, 2006)

Why Don't Nick and Vince Ever Pay Their Bills - Mushroom

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2006)

"Sukiaki - Kyu Sakamoto (1963)

I


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2006)

"In Winter" - Kittie

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 15, 2006)

Roulette - Umphrey's McGee

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

"Everything Is Beautiful" - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 16, 2006)

"Last Train Home" - Lostprophets

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

Escher's Etchings Parts 1&2 - The Breakfast

2 or S?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Enslaved by Propaganda-Terrorizer
> 
> A
> 
> Nice Anata tune!




Well Fredrik Schälin is my wifes cousins son, and they have been a lot to England playing on different clubs  


Now to the harder question 22222 ?

G
Well

2 much of nothing. - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"Going to A-Go-Go" - Smoky Robinson & The Miracles (1963)

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

Oxbow - Strangefolk

W


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns-N-Roses

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"Elanore Rigby" - The Beatles

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes sir, i can boogie - Baccara


E


----------



## clynn (Dec 16, 2006)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2006)

"You've Made Me So Very Happy" - Blood, Sweat & Tears (1970)

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

"You Had Me From Hello" - Kenny Chesney


O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 16, 2006)

Oaxaca - Vince Guaraldi

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

"Annie's Song" - John Denver


G


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 17, 2006)

Get Down On It---------Kool and the Gang

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

The End - The Beatles

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"Down on the Farm" - Tim McGraw

M


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"My Girl" - The Temptations (1965)

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 17, 2006)

Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 17, 2006)

There's no Sunlight in my Cubicle- Reflux

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"Everybody Loves Somebody" - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2006)

"Tom Sawyer" - Rush

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Raining in New York - Laura Sweden.

Listen here:http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=54224492


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"King of Broken Hearts" - George Strait

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Song for Woody Gutrie - Bob Dylan

E (sorry)


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 17, 2006)

Epitaph-Vader

H


----------



## clynn (Dec 17, 2006)

Halo - Depechemode

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2006)

clynn said:


> Halo - Depechemode
> 
> O



"Ohio" - Crosby, Stills & Nash

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2006)

"Original Prankster" - The Offspring

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"Red Roses for a Blue Lady" - bert Kaemphert

Y


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Dec 17, 2006)

"You Shook Me All Night Long" - AC/DC

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

"You May Be Right" - Garth Brooks

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2006)

"The Night Has a Thousand Eyes" - Bobby Vee (1963)

S


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Dec 17, 2006)

"Street Fighting Man" - The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 18, 2006)

No Thugs In Our House - XTC

E


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 18, 2006)

Escape Pod for Intangibles-Hopesfall

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 18, 2006)

Silver & Gold - Quicksilver Messenger Service

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 18, 2006)

"Dandy" - Herman's Hermits (1966)

Y


----------



## clynn (Dec 18, 2006)

You Got It All - The Jets

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 18, 2006)

"Last Resort" - Papa Roach

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

"Texas Women" - Hank Williams, Jr.


N


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

No Way to Treat a Lady (Bonnie Tyler)

"Y"


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

You For Christmas - RX Bandits


S


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 19, 2006)

Suspect Hostile- Bolt Thrower

E


----------



## clynn (Dec 19, 2006)

Express Yourself - Madonna

F


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 19, 2006)

clynn said:


> Express Yourself - Madonna
> 
> F



Forever Young - Bob Dylan

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

"Good Vibrations" - The Beach Boys


S


----------



## clynn (Dec 20, 2006)

She Bop - Cyndi Lauper

P


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

Pulses in Rhombus Forms- Wormed

S


----------



## Esme (Dec 20, 2006)

Solsbury Hill- Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 20, 2006)

Lazy Lightnin' - Kingfish

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 20, 2006)

No big deal - Gabrielle


L


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Listen to your heart - Soundtracks of our lives (SOOL)


OR 

Listen to your heart - Roxette

T :bow:


----------

